# Tennis Discussion Thread



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

New thread. Tennis chicks are still hot though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands beating Ferrer. Auf Gehts Daniel!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands def. Ferrer 6-4, 7-5. Good match from Daniel even though Ferrer was bad


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Let's tone down on the needless double posting like that in this one too.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray loses to Mayer in 3! Coming back too early perhaps.

Good to see Fed with a win


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Great match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol hard to tell which is which in that video, great win


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Getting a little bit excited for the AO this year. Still hoping for a Rafa/Fed or Novak/Fed semi on the day I'm attending.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One of the craziest shots I've ever seen


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hewitt wins brisbane by beating federer in the final


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good for him. An jn form Hewitt going into Melbourne is good for everyone. Say it every year but could be last. Still going strong! Fair play.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed losing to Hewitt fpalm

Now he can't even beat the guys whom he used to own in his prime, Robredo, now Hewitt, Ferrer could have his first win against Fed soon if they meet lol. If Roddick didn't retire, he could have some wins against this Fed.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka easily wins Chennai beating ERV in the final.


Good start for the other Swiss


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chuffed for Stan. I've been praying that he won't do what Tipsarevic did after getting into the top 10.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The difference is, that Stan has always had the talent to be a top 10 mainstay. He's just lacked mental fortitude and consistency to do so. He seems to have found more of that since Magnus Norman came onto the scene.

Tipsy was/is a decent player, but never struck me as a top 10 mainstay. I think he overachieved a little making the tour finals even if it were down to Nadal's absence


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats on Hewitt for a big win over Fed!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao that cunt Tomic draws Rafa Nadal in the first round for the AO. Goodbye Bernie, I hope you're obliterated


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^HAHAHAHAHAHHA BYE BYE.

Fuck Fed has to face Tsonga 4th Round and Murray QF

Djokovic's draw is just pathetic.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's not too bad for him. Tsonga & Murray both coming back off long injuries, Murray only very recently. It's not as bad as it could be. Could have Stan and then Rafa instead for example.

Poor Laura. If her wrist isn't bad enough, and I wish I could say it was in some way my fault, drawing Flipkens Round One is bad. She can win but this is one event she can get through a few rounds like last year against Kvitova. She needs ranking points to get back in the 32 and to push beyond. She won't do anything on clay and needs a good hard court season to set herself up. The injury and this draw won't help her. If she's good enough though it shouldn't stop her. She just seems too much of a confidence and momentum player.

Hewitt Seppi kooks good for R1 too. Tough match for Hewitt but hope he gets through. Far better having him in form, and especially in Melbourne. Tomic fucked though!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a good feeling that Jo can make the semis here. He can beat Federer, and Murray is coming off an injury. TBH i am expecting Murray to lose earlier to Isner or something.

Ferrer-Berdych QF is a joke. Neither are a threat. If they threw Tsonga in there it would have evened it up a bit, but those 2 are the weakest of the top 8 seeds in terms of actually winning it imo.

Djokovic should be good for the final. Will be interesting to see who joins him. Del Po-Rafa is a potential QF so Rafa may not have it easy. In fact a Del Po-Tsonga Semi final isn't too far fetched, and that would be awesome


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

When you compare those two potential QF's it's a joke. Ferrer in another semi is ridiculous. He'll just be whooped by Rafa or Djokovic as always in a slam.

I think you're getting a bit ahead of yourself though with Tsonga. Would be great but highly unlikely. My main hope for this competition, other than Ferrer losing early is that Del Po comes out firing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a ridiculous and one sided draw this is, Del Potro, Murray, Fed, Rafa and Tsonga all in the same quarter. Djokovic only tough opponent would be Wawrinka as he owns Berdych and Ferrer(whom he owns as well) has been playing like shit recently.

This is what happens when you have someone like Ferrer as one top 4 seeds, if it was Del Po, it could have at least been more balanced.

Federer's potential opponents:

R1: Duckworth
R2: Stepanek
R3: Verdasco
R4: Tsonga
QF: Murray
SF: Nadal/Del Po
F: Djokovic

Lol, its even much harder than last years AO which was already ridiculous hard.



Nige™ said:


> It's not too bad for him. Tsonga & Murray both coming back off long injuries, Murray only very recently. It's not as bad as it could be. Could have Stan and then Rafa instead for example.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not possible because is Wawrinka is the 8th seed and I would rather Wawrinka instead Tsonga, Fed owns Wawrinka, even beat him last year lol. Since 2011, Tsonga always seems to trouble Fed.

I would be happy with a QF tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stepanek will beat Federer.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> When you compare those two potential QF's it's a joke. Ferrer in another semi is ridiculous. He'll just be whooped by Rafa or Djokovic as always in a slam.
> 
> *I think you're getting a bit ahead of yourself though with Tsonga*. Would be great but highly unlikely. My main hope for this competition, other than Ferrer losing early is that Del Po comes out firing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think he has a good shot. He can beat Federer, and Murray isn't 100%. The draw turned out pretty good for Jo, who likes playing in Australia

Interestingly enough, he is the only person to beat Djokovic at AO since they changed the surface. Roddick got a win, but Djokovic retired in the 4th set, so he didn't really beat him


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I so hope Tsonga's fully fit, and if he can get his form back he'll challenge pretty much everyone bar Rafa & Novak, and even them if they're not at their best. Still think it's a tough ask given how last year went for him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Might not be much to judge by, but he looked pretty good in the Hopman cup and Abu Dhabi overall. He practically won the Hopman cup for France single handed.

We will see in the first few rounds how he looks in proper competition though.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think Tsonga will get to the semi's as well.

Ferrer needs to be knocked out of the top 4, there always seems to be 1 boring quarter at the slams and it is always his


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If Rafa wins the 2014 AO with this draw, he really earned it. Tomic, Kokkinakis/Sjisling, probably Monfils, Hewitt (possibly Nishikori), Del Potro, Rogie/Mugray/Tsonga, and then a fresher Djokovic in the final (Wawrinka/Gasquet QF, Berdych/Ferrer SF, not too challenging).


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe we get a repeat of 08. Tsonga-Nadal semi with Tsonga destroying Nadal and facing Djokovic. Only this time Jo wins the final

Unlikely, but would be amazing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer :ti


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po destroys Tomic and starts the season with a title win


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good news indeed!! Hope Del Po can find his best. This can only help him.

As for Tomic, he better get used to beatings with Rafa in R1. He might as well not bother. He should go watch from home with his scumbag daddy!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I think he has a good shot. He can beat Federer, and Murray isn't 100%. The draw turned out pretty good for Jo, who likes playing in Australia
> 
> Interestingly enough, he is the only person to beat Djokovic at AO since they changed the surface. Roddick got a win, but Djokovic retired in the 4th set, so he didn't really beat him


You say this at every grand slam though.



nazzac said:


> Del Po destroys Tomic and starts the season with a title win


:yes

Good shit, not DP winning, but Tomic losing. Woeful arrogant little cunt who I hope gets demolished by Rafa in the first round.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Del Po destroys Tomic and starts the season with a title win


Good stuff.

Just hope he is consistent at slams this year and not get eliminated by players like Hewitt/Chardy


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> You say this at every grand slam though.


Well it's true. Tsonga can beat anyone on his day. RG the draw was kind to him, and he's proven that he can trouble/beat Federer over the past few years (who he has faced in something like 3 QF's since 2011)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's the same shit when you said Shvevdova could beat anyone if she was playing well. Key word being "IF", which almost never happened. Although Tsonga is at least somewhat consistent.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> It's the same shit when you said Shvevdova could beat anyone if she was playing well. Key word being "IF", which almost never happened. Although Tsonga is at least somewhat consistent.


Well Shvedova is a massive nutcase. Tsonga's mental strength is actually under-rated.

Lets be honest here, i said Jo could make the semis, which he certainly can looking at his draw. Past prime Federer and rusty Murray are his projected R4 and QF. Don't see why he can't beat them and make the semis


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao comparing Tsonga to Shvedova. Shvedova has never even been in the top 20...

Tsonga actually can and has beaten "the big 4" players at slams before. He even came back from 2 sets down against Federer in Wimbledon once...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's unpredictable that quarter with a rusty Murray, less rusty Tsonga and Federer past his prime. They could all go out early, you never know like Wimbledon and the U.S. Any of them could get to play Rafa... and lose. 3/1 with SkyBet for a Novak to beat Rafa in final. 5/6 for Novak to win outright already!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chr1st0 said:


> :lmao comparing Tsonga to Shvedova. Shvedova has never even been in the top 20...
> 
> Tsonga actually can and has beaten "the big 4" players at slams before. He even came back from 2 sets down against Federer in Wimbledon once...


Lol I wasn't comparing the two players together. I was just comparing what nazzac says about both of them. But yea obviously Tsonga has a better mental game than Shvedova


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Every player has a better mental game than Shvedova. Even Paire

Speaking of which. Paire vs Del Po round 3 if all goes to plan (but it is Paire, so who knows)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Paire's in my seven fold accumulator, and the only time I bet on him, he lost. Found 7 good value matches, was surprised. Paire, Janowicz, Anderson, Fognini, Benneteau, Lopez and Youzhny, came to 8/1 I think. Not bad when most matches at this stage are 1/100-1/33.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The only player I'm worried that can eliminate Del Po before the QF is Dimitrov, I like Dimitrov but I wouldn't mind if he got eliminated earlier, I really want Del Po to go far. Rafa is beatable for Del Po imo, he matches far better with Rafa than Novak. If he beats Rafa(which I think he will) he should be able to reach the final. Obviously I can't expect Fed to do much anymore so at least I hope Del Po does well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Goerges got drawn against Errani first round.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Azarenka will defend her title imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

God I hope not, can't stand her.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Azarenka will defend her title imo.


If Serena gets eliminated before the final, she's got a great shot at going 3 in a row. However Serena is on another level lately. It'll be a great match if they do encounter each other.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ash Barty is clearly beating Serena sXe :side:

My man Del Po is looking in form at the moment. I would love for him to win the title, but at the least have a nice run to the quarters at the very least.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope Melbourne doesn't forget what Azarenka did last year, cheating bitch, screwing with the angel Sloane's head.

It's time. Tough matches for our girls, pity they're both playing at the same time.:thumbdown:

*Edit:* I hope I'm wrong but 6/4 on Hantuchova beating Heather Watson could be one of the best prices I've got from any sporting bet ever, other than a 40/1 scorecast on Rovers years ago. Wish I'd lumped more on Hantuchova now.

Robson unsurprisingly about to lose the first to Flipkens.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Venus Williams knocked out in the first round :shocked:

Casey Dellacqua advances as well. :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Got burnt like a bitch today. Going on Friday again, going to be even warmer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Got burnt like a bitch today. Going on Friday again, going to be even warmer.


Heard the heat was crazy hot today, and is going to be even hotter next couple of days.

Goerges won


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Goerges won


Great win, comfortable for her too. Another poor slam defeat for Errani. Maybe her slide down the rankings is coming quickly.

Had a shock checking the scores for my accumulator before. Anderson & Janowicz both coming from two sets down to win. Just need Paire & Lopez to make it 7 out of 7 now. I wish I'd added Florian Mayer and a couple of others now at good prices.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea draw really opened up for her after, that if she plays like that she ecan easily get to 4thR

Both Lopez and Paire should win, after I saw who their opponents are.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Errani always flops on Hard Courts. Won't affect her top 10 ranking as long as she still delivers really strong during Clay Season. Kvitova losing though :hayden3*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The player Kvitova lost to is called Khumkum or something. Brilliant

Nice start for Falla, Sabine and Stan the Man. Hopefully tomorrow follows a similar pattern


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Robson losing 3-6 0-6 :lol

Embarrassing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Robson losing 3-6 0-6 :lol
> 
> Embarrassing.


Not surprising. She's not played a lot, only pulled out of a tournament last week with her wrist still bothering her, and it was a tough match for her. She makes so many errors anyway, when you've not played much, you're always more likely to. To lose a set 6-0 though? Yeah it was embarrassing. Real shame, this was her chance to get some valuable points. Several factors conspired against her, but when she got on court she didn't do herself justice. She needs to do well on the WTA tour now before Paris. She'll be lucky to do much on clay. 

Unfortunately I don't see her getting any consistency in her game. I watched a bit of Heather Watson after Laura finished (quickly) and she looks a more complete player, but lacks the punch Laura has in her forehand and serve. Heather's ground strokes are very good and she's tough. She's not going to hit enough winners to really control a match. Her head goes a little too but she can regroup quickly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's not really embarrassing when you consider she's playing a very good player who plays better Tennis than quite a few of the top 10 and went deep at Wimbledon last year. If she was facing some unseeded player then yeah it would be she wasn't far, from it. Plus she wasn't 100% ready for the tournament from both the wrist injury and a sheer lack of match time in months.

I'll remember that post when Federer loses to Stepanek though :homer2*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It was more the manner of the performance in the last set that was embarrassing. Like I said, it was no surprise she lost 2-0, but the errors, shot making was so bad. It went beyond being rusty. Flipkens does play good tennis but she's never really done it consistently. If it wasn't for Wimbledon, most people wouldn't even know her. It was all too easy for her. That's why it was painful to watch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Flipkens is a very good player when she's playing well. I think she really lucked out on bad injuries at important times which is why she's a lesser known player now. Robson did play bad but that happens when you play a low % shot game like she does. It was a poor performance and she lost in a disappointing manner but it was far from "embarrassing". *


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FEDERER pls


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seppi/Hewitt will probably go 5 sets, hopefully Hewitt wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands to beat Simon. Auf Gehts!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roger Federer starts his record 57th straight Grand Slam appearance with a straight-sets win.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Duckworth held his own at times. Good on the kid.

Can't wait for Tomic to get annihilated. One of the rare times I'll be 100% behind Rafa to win.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Shvedova choking harder than Cheryl Tunt in that first set


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hewitt 

Fought hard but not hard enough.

Come on now Rafa :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAHHA I bet money on Seppi beating Hewitt in 5 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Flipkens is a very good player when she's playing well. I think she really lucked out on bad injuries at important times which is why she's a lesser known player now. Robson did play bad but that happens when you play a low % shot game like she does. It was a poor performance and she lost in a disappointing manner but it was far from "embarrassing". *


Losing 3-6 0-6 isn't embarrassing? lol okay



Seabs said:


> *
> I'll remember that post when Federer loses to Stepanek though :homer2*


Shame, they can't meet now because he got injured, would have been a good match imo.

So many retirements so far, really sucks. I was watching Rafa's match and Tomic had to retire, fuck



Adrien Mercier said:


> Roger Federer starts his record 57th straight Grand Slam appearance with a straight-sets win.


57th? Wow, that's amazing. Glad to see him win comfortably


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Shame Tomic had to retire (even though he's a twat) as he was looking pretty solid in that set. Not at all surprised that Hewitt was eliminated first round to Seppi, we've seen this from him before. Was awesome to see young boys Kokkinakis and Kyrgios through to the second round, they both have a lot of potential. 

Simon and Brands going all out in the fifth and final set in this scorching heat, mad respect.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Against someone ranked top 20 it isn't when you're 19 and ranked 48, injured and lacking match practice. If Robson was an experienced top 10 player fully fit then it would be.

Federer with dat luck getting himself an extra win. I bet he poisoned poor Radek. :homer2*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HOLY SHIT. Gilles Simon just beat Brands 16-14 in the fifth. 

Brands had 7 match points as well!!!!


LOLOLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOLnazzac

:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel sad for nazzac, Brands was so close......


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Total points: Brands 231:230 Simon










God I wonder if he's seen it yet


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Going 16-14 in 5 sets in that heat is pretty impressive. Bit lucky Cilic went 5 too otherwise he'd probably stand no chance against someone who breezed through in 3. Not like Simon is going deep in the tournament though either I guess. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Simon is a freak, every credit. That heat must be hell. I always waited until 6pm in the Spanish summer before I played when on holiday. 40+ is nuts. Like Seabs said, impressive as anything. Warriors the pair of them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> HOLY SHIT. Gilles Simon just beat Brands 16-14 in the fifth.
> 
> Brands had 7 match points as well!!!!
> 
> ...


You weren't loling when Brands straight setted Federer last year 

I am surprised Daniel lasted so long given he isn't really known for his conditioning. Shame he had to lose, and i was gutted when i saw the scoreline. Should have won this match, but i am used to this shit so it doesn't bother me much any more :lol:

At least some of the others made it through 

But Shvedova-Stephens though. What a shitfest that was. Shvedova played ok at best and managed to get to 5-1 in the first then completely choked it as usual and collapsed. Give anyone else on the WTA tour her talent, and they would be top 20 at least. What a nutcase!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LolTomic, got the crowd reaction he deserved.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

monfils to win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

My girl Goerges is in a 3 set battle right now. Come ON!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

lel Dellacqua buried Flipkins


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Goerges lost. 


Wow so many retirements this year.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Weird 3rd set between Ebden/Pospisil. 

Looking forward to Nadal/Kokkinakis tomorrow. I don't expect too much from Thanasi but it'll be interesting too watch a 17 year old up against the world's number 1.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Samoon, Flipkens losing to Dellacqua 6-3 6-0 is what an embarrassment is.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Casey has a good game tbh. I reckon she could go further than Stosur. Could, before people jump all over me for saying that.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOLOLEBDEN. 

Doesn't have much game tbh.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Stosur is looking good so far, I hope she can keep this up, I hope she beats Ivanovic as she would do much better against Serena. It would be great if she eliminates Serena

The heat is terrible btw, someone even fainted on court because of the heat


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Flipkens smashed?? Not seen much at all of Dellacqua but that's a damn good result for her. I didn't see it but maybe Flipkens came off the Robson match so comfortable in first gear. Laura basically handed her the win Monday morning. It's always awkward coming off a match like that. It's what separates the top players, being able to raise your game and get in the right mindset for each match.

Some guy's won £20k after putting £5 on a set betting acca, had six/seven matches. Lucky duck.:thumbup:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka gets through Falla in 4 sets. Was hoping Alejandro could take it to a 5th, but Wawrinka was too good. Both played pretty well, and Falla showed some good fight. Good match, with some nice shots and points


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Upsets of the Open so far: 
(men) Isner, Haas, Youzhny. 
(women) Lisicki, Vinci, Errani, Flipkens, V. Williams, Vesnina, Kvitova.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Venus wasn't an upset. She is past her best and lost to a solid seeded player in Makarova


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dellacqua had beaten Zvonerva in the first round as well

Lisicki and Errani aren't the best on hard court either.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Zvonerva has done fuck all in like the past year and half. Knew she was going to lose.

Lu vs Dimitrov
Cilic vs Simon

Interesting matches today


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually didn't know Zvonareva didn't play at all in the last year and a half, but Dellacqua has done fuck all in the last 6 years...


I can see at least one of the French seeds falling today


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Zvonerva has done fuck all in like the past year and half. Knew she was going to lose.
> 
> Lu vs Dimitrov
> Cilic vs Simon
> ...


Yeah could see Dimitrov losing this one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This tournament gotta be a record for the number of retirements, and we haven't even gone past 3rd round yet.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sharapova wins 6-3 4-6 10-8, she didn't play well imo, and this should have ended earlier but still nice to see her through. 

What annoyed me the most in this match was the amounts of double faults she hit, she even hit 3 in the last game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I feel for the players playing in this heat. It must be horrible.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed wins in straights.

He played great in the first two sets imo, some strong net approaches, great passing shots, some good forehand winners, he was aggressive on ROS, everything was working well in the first two sets, but then in the 3rd, his level dropped quite a lot, which was quite disappointing. The good thing is now he is serving quite well, far better than last year, there has been quite a numbers of serves above 200 km/h which is good to see. The bigger racket definitely helping in his serve.

Looking forward to his match against Verdasco.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Sharapova wins 6-3 4-6 10-8, she didn't play well imo, and this should have ended earlier but still nice to see her through.
> 
> What annoyed me the most in this match was the amounts of double faults she hit, she even hit 3 in the last game.


The record is like 38 for women;s by Anna Kournikova and she still won the match lol.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

monfils to win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> monfils to win


He won in straights bro

Late finish tonight cause of the Heat policy being enforced


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

i mean the tournament


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol nah dude, not happening. 

He's playing Nadal next :banderas


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Young Kyrgios looking good against the unpredictable Paire. Let's hope he can keep this up.



StarzNBarz said:


> monfils to win


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's a surprise Monsfils hasn't collapsed yet

Stephens isn't looking too good but she's getting through the matches somehow

They were some points to break Del Potro

Bye Bye Del Potro


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro eliminated fpalm

I don't think I will expect anything much from him this year. How fucking disappointing.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a shocking result. I've never even heard of Bautista Agut.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh wow...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well this is a disappointing end to this match


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well done Roberto. Played very good from what I saw.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Paire is a fucking cunt. Could at least be humble with the poor kid being incapable of mounting any offense.

See Tomic, THIS is how you fight.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire is a knob, but he's just too funny and so entertaining. Can't help but like him. Tennis could do with a player like Paire at the top.

Good fight though from both of them.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Del Po disappoints again. Two early eliminations in a row on hard courts in slams. If it wasn't certain before, it all but is now we'll see a Rafa/Novak final.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*An in form Murray could beat Nadal here. Not saying he will but he's got a much stronger chance than "all but certain".

Del Potro costing me £110 like a massive DICK.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He's got a chance but it's a small one. If he can do it after the time he's missed against an in-form Rafa, brilliant, but personally I don't see it. Maybe "all but certain" is a bit of an exaggeration. I just think it's nailed on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd have agreed a week ago but without actually watching him he's seemed to be in form and not looking like someone who's off pace. Plus his route to the Quarters is pretty simple with Isner dropping out with his only big test being Tsonga/Federer whereas Nadal has Monfils next round who is no easy win for Nadal and then probably Nishikori and then probably Raonic or Dimitrov. Obviously none are Del Potro but all of Nadal's probably opponents now are very good players which Murray has the luxury of avoiding. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Still predicting Jo to make Semis here. Allez!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's not that unlikely. He'll beat Federer so it's basically a toss up between him and Murray. Mind you I wouldn't put it past Tsonga to cock it up against Federer and pass up a very winnable match.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If we do get Tsonga Fed and they're both in form, it'll likely be the most entertaining match of the tournament with the excitement Jo brings.

I've seen a bit of both Murray and Rafa. Rafa looks in top form but yeah, Murray's looked better than I imagined beforehand. Neither have been tested so it's hard to judge. I just think Rafa at his best will be too much too soon for Andy. Could very well be wrong though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man I enjoyed watching that Kyrgios kid, great game.

Weather projected to be way cooler than the previous days, so that's good, hopefully no rain though.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

What time is Monfils playing tonight?! :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

monfils :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:lmao OMG


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Serena Williams doesn't celebrate Christmas...

She also didn't look too interested throughout the majority of that match


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *I'd have agreed a week ago but without actually watching him he's seemed to be in form and not looking like someone who's off pace. Plus his route to the Quarters is pretty simple with Isner dropping out with his only big test being Tsonga/Federer whereas Nadal has Monfils next round who is no easy win for Nadal and then probably Nishikori and then probably Raonic or Dimitrov. Obviously none are Del Potro but all of Nadal's probably opponents now are very good players which Murray has the luxury of avoiding. *


It's not hard to look good when you are playing against scrubs.



Seabs said:


> *It's not that unlikely. He'll beat Federer so it's basically a toss up between him and Murray. Mind you I wouldn't put it past Tsonga to cock it up against Federer and pass up a very winnable match.*


Lol wut? Fed is the better player and is the favourite to win that match should they meet. Of course, Fed could have a bad day and Tsonga could capitalize and beat him but still Fed is the favourite to win the match. In fact seeing as Fed is playing better than Murray lately, I think Tsonga would find it easier to beat Murray.



Nige™;28756585 said:


> If we do get Tsonga Fed and they're both in form, it'll likely be the most entertaining match of the tournament with the excitement Jo brings.
> 
> I've seen a bit of both Murray and Rafa. Rafa looks in top form but yeah, Murray's looked better than I imagined beforehand. Neither have been tested so it's hard to judge. I just think Rafa at his best will be too much too soon for Andy. Could very well be wrong though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don' think we should judge much on these matches tbh, because everyone seems to be looking good, Fed looks very good as well, its the opponents, the just aren't good. That's why Fed, Murray are all 
winning comfortably.



Adrien Mercier said:


> :lmao OMG


One of the reasons why I can't stand that guy.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

dellacqua ftw. 

or MONFILS, or stosur/ivanovic. everyone else sucks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chr1st0 said:


> Serena Williams doesn't celebrate Christmas...
> 
> She also didn't look too interested throughout the majority of that match


Not even in her league


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So the winner of Stosur/Ivanovic meets Serena in the 4th round :lmao

Sam could give it a crack but idk


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga-Federer i would say is 55-45 in favor of Federer. Tsonga is seeded 10th but we know that he's a better player than that. The only reason he isn't top 8 is because he got injured last year and had to miss Wimbledon (pretty much), the 2 HC masters and the USO. If he didn't get injured i reckon he would have easily finished top 8 last year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Stosur fails again. Ivanovic lifted her game and Sam couldn't follow. Oh well, Serena will mince Ana in the next match.

Dellacqua the last Aussie standing. :mark:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Bullseye said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Stosur fails again. Ivanovic lifted her game and Sam couldn't follow. Oh well, Serena will mince Ana in the next match.
> 
> Dellacqua the last Aussie standing. :mark:


Oh, well! At least we get to enjoy another round of this hotness:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Dellacqua will so alright against Bouchard I think it is.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Had nothing to do, so watched Gasquet vs Robredo.

Robredo wins in 4. Not a fan of his game, but the guy is as clutch as they come. Always coming from behind, and shows fight always. Very good in the pressure moments


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not sure why people continue to call Federer favourite against the top players after being proved wrong throughout nearly all of 2013. He can't do it against the top 8 or so anymore. Ferrer being the exception because Ferrer gonna Ferrer. Top 3 he can't compete with anymore and then Berdych/Tsonga/Wawrinka beat him more often than not these days and should be favourites going into a match with him. Del Potro has his number now too.*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

What Seabs said


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Not sure why people continue to call Federer favourite against the top players after being proved wrong throughout nearly all of 2013. He can't do it against the top 8 or so anymore. Ferrer being the exception because Ferrer gonna Ferrer. Top 3 he can't compete with anymore and then Berdych/Tsonga/Wawrinka beat him more often than not these days and should be favourites going into a match with him. *


How exactly? I agree that he can't compete with the Nadal, Djokovic and a fit Murray. But as for the rest, he can beat them.

His record against top 10 in 2013: 4-10

7 of those losses were to the top 3.

Berdych I understand, he has Fed's number recently so I can understand that. Tsonga? to an extent. H2H last year was 1-1, Fed winning at AO, Tsonga beat him at RG, but I wouldn't consider him a favourite for the AO, I mean on RG he was on fire until the semis while Fed play like shit, so I wouldn't look to much into that. Wawrinka? No, he couldn't even beat an injured Fed last year at Indian Wells, he's been the better player in the past 6 months imo but its mentally he just can't, he really struggles against Fed. That's why the H2H is so lopsided. Even when he is the better player, he still loses(Shanghai 2012 for example).



> Del Potro has his number now too.


2013 H2H, 

2-1 in favour of Fed

Del Po won in Basel, Fed won in Paris and WTF. 

Yeah it sure looks like Del Po has his number.





nazzac said:


> Had nothing to do, so watched Gasquet vs Robredo.
> 
> Robredo wins in 4. Not a fan of his game, but the guy is as clutch as they come. Always coming from behind, and shows fight always. Very good in the pressure moments


I'm not a fan of his game either but man I love his fighting spirit and mental toughness, very clutch player.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fair enough on the Del Potro point. The 4-10 H2H does prove my point though no matter how you try and spin it. I'm not saying he CAN'T but he shouldn't be expected to beat the top 8 seeds in 2014.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer vs the top 8 is like the rest of top 8 vs top 8 now. It really depends on the circumstances on who is favorite like injuries, form, surface etc...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Make an exception for the top 3 and I could agree with that. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not a bad record that Samoon, 4-3 against those outside the top 3. He came back strong with back to back wins against Del Po at the end of the year. He's had too many poor defeats against even lesser players though like Stakhovsky at Wimbledon and Robredo at the US that harmed him. He's certainly vulnerable but his reaction since sacking Annacone has been good. Although he's not been tested yet in this comp, he's looked better than last year. Still though, like Seabs said, wouldn't make him a big favourite against those around him anymore.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Make an exception for the top 3 and I could agree with that. *


Yh that is what I meant. Didn't make that clear lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Going to Melbourne park today to watch Sharapova and Federer play. Might also catch Raonic/Dimitrov. Pretty pumped.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't forget the ear plugs for Sharapova!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer is no longer a guaranteed Semi finalist like he use to be, once he get's to the 4th round, it is a gamble.

Tsonga vs SImon 
Raonic vs Dimitrov

Most interesting games today.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga normally does good against Simon, but Simon won their last meeting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Simon has two 5 set matches in the heat. Dude is a freak. I'm going to pick Simon for Fed's benefit. :kobe2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

How is Suarez Navarro #14 in the world?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Fair enough on the Del Potro point. The 4-10 H2H does prove my point though no matter how you try and spin it. I'm not saying he CAN'T but he shouldn't be expected to beat the top 8 seeds in 2014.*


Take out the top 3, and the H2H is 4-3. Therefore, it proves your point that Fed cannot compete with the top 3 anymore, which I agree with, however its does not prove your second point that Top 8 should be favorites going against him when they meet. I think nazzac made a valid point, that nowadays factors like form, surfaces, etc. depend, so I agree with his point. So in this case, I think its fair to say that Fed is the favorite against Tsonga because Fed been playing better, and as you know Tsonga has come back from injury not long ago, he was struggling at the end of the season and also didn't qualified for the WTF. He looks better now but still think Fed looks the better.

Fed had decent end of the season last year. Recent results, Basel F, Paris SF, WTF SF, Brisbane F. As you can see, Fed looking much better since he fired Annacone, that's why I'm more confident about him now. Another thing Fed beat Tsonga last year at the AO. So I would consider him to be the favourite or at best, you can say its 50/50.



Nige™;28794985 said:


> Not a bad record that Samoon, 4-3 against those outside the top 3. He came back strong with back to back wins against Del Po at the end of the year. He's had too many poor defeats against even lesser players though like Stakhovsky at Wimbledon and Robredo at the US that harmed him. He's certainly vulnerable but his reaction since sacking Annacone has been good. Although he's not been tested yet in this comp, he's looked better than last year.


Agreed, since he fired Annacone, hes been doing far better, and as you know, now he has bigger racket now which has been helping a lot. His backhand has been bad for a while now(although last year it was absolutely shit) but of the main things in game that was missing last year was his serve and his forehand. And with the new racket, his forehand is better, he's hitting ball harder and his serve seems to back, hes now serving serve over 200km/h, something that was a rarity last year. It looks better which is key. Backhand return looks a little better now, I'm glad he hasn't been using much of that stupid slice return.

With Edberg, hes been more aggressive, especially on return, hes been coming to the net more often which is good. Only thing I'm worried, that sometimes he is overly aggressive. I don't mind if he serve and volley sometimes but not often, as it doesn't really work in today's game. And I don't think that would work against the top 3.



Nige™;28794985 said:


> Still though, like Seabs said, wouldn't make him a big favourite against those around him anymore.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree with that tbh, however Seabs didn't say that Fed shouldn't be considered big favourite, he said that he shouldn't be the favourite against them anymore which is different.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chr1st0 said:


> How is Suarez Navarro #14 in the world?


Cause it's the WTA. Where you can reach number one, by not even winning a slam, justh ave to be relatively consistent. Aka - Wozniaki.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed wins straights, good shit.

Now, warm up is over, this where Fed needs to prove that he still has it, gonna be hard matches now. Oh well, I'm looking forward to this.

Edit: Dimitrov beats Raonic in 4. First R4 for him. Good stuff


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Was expecting Raonic to get through that, but good stuff for Grigor

Nadal/Monfils :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga vs Federer set for round 4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking Monfils not even playing to win


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Cause it's the WTA. Where you can reach number one, by not even winning a slam, justh ave to be relatively consistent. Aka - Wozniaki.


Yeah but she gets consistently hammered around round 3 in every slam

Did anyone expect anything more from Monfils?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wake up to Raonic & Wozniacki, the continual disappointments, especially Raonic as he's mentioned as future slam winner go out.

Fed v Tsonga!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chr1st0 said:


> Yeah but she gets consistently hammered around round 3 in every slam
> 
> Did anyone expect anything more from Monfils?


Well the WTA tour has more than just slams, lol, 500, 250 events all year.

Was expecting this clown Monfils to win more than 3 games


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah I know that, it's just that she's shit...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WTA is shit in general.

Come on Monfils, at least win some games


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Monfils only wins 6 games :ti


What a performance by Rafa though, Fed/Murray/Tsonga don't stand much of a chance against this Rafa


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rafa against Murray in the SF would be brilliant if they can both maintain this form.

Has to be said, this Australian crowd have been brilliant yet again. I just wish the other three slams could have the same crowd. The French can be very disrespectful at times and make some of the most annoying noises imaginable, deliberately putting some players off at important times, especially when they're supporting their own.

Our crowds at Wimbledon on Centre are embarrassing, just toffs who go along to say they've been to watch Wimbledon. When they were clapping in Murray's SF against Janowicz when the ball hit Murray's body and went over the net, they were clapping thinking he'd won the point, even though it came off his body ffs.fpalm That and their "oh very good" clapping, not knowing what they're clapping does my nut in. "Did you see that shot Mildred?" "Oh yes, spiffing dear. Now are you going to fetch some more champagne and strawberries?"

New York crowds can be quite ignorant too, shouting out shit a lot and making noises at crucial times, like the French. That Australian crowd need to be given passes to travel to all the slams.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol. Donald Young was leading 5-2 against Nishikori and only won 1 game after


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Eugenie Bouchard is in round of 16! :mark: 
Go Genie!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

If Rafa maintain this level, he definitely will win Australian Open. :mark:

Wozniacki :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Rafa against Murray in the SF would be brilliant if they can both maintain this form.
> 
> Has to be said, this Australian crowd have been brilliant yet again. I just wish the other three slams could have the same crowd. The French can be very disrespectful at times and make some of the most annoying noises imaginable, deliberately putting some players off at important times, especially when they're supporting their own.
> 
> ...


Australian Open is like the friendly slam. I think US Open crowd gives off the best energy. I do like how Australian crowds boo players that deserve it, e.g Azarenka last year and Tomic this year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Aussie crowds are great. There to have fun more than anything. French crowd I can't bash because that stupid thing they shout gets in my head every year and I secretly love it. Wimbledon crowds are eh but they're not terrible if there's someone they're into playing. I love it when the Aussies turn up and steal the limelight though for Wimbledon. US are probably the worst because it seems like there's always annoying pricks shouting out or finding their seats during play.*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Demon Hunter said:


> If Rafa maintain this level, he definitely will win Australian Open. :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

^ :banderas

Ivanovic, is playing so good. :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah the crowds down here are amazing. 

Makes going to the tennis that much better.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Agreed too, the AO has the best crowd. 

I love the Australian Open, the only I don't like about the AO is that fact that the semis are played on different days, but other than that its perfect imo.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

2nd set Ivanovic :mark:

Serena will probably run away in the 3rd :side:


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Roland Garros have too much Euroweirdoness
Wimbledon too uptight to the point of being boring
Aussie crowd good crowd but can be corny sometimes
US Open easily the best crowd also has the funniest people


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Or not :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ivanovic :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Williams out :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Also 1st set Mayer :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

IVANOVIC :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ivanovic speaks really fast


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man getting nervous for Fed/Tsoga could really go either way. Fed's 11SF streak on the line


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

HAHAHA! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUCK YOU, SERENA! 
YOUR TIME IS GONE, YOU UGLY ASS BITCH! 
YOU JUST GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT, HOE!!
:clap :ex: :agree: : :lmao :cheer  :mark: 8*D


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer wins in 4.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Surprised but not shocked Ivanovic won. Was confident enough not to bet on Serena at least. Ivanovic has been winning tournaments and playing at Azarenka/Sharapova level lately. Wouldn't bet against her winning now seeing as Azarenka and Sharapova both look iffy. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I am picking Li Na for womens. Was close last year


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Serena losing was not even surprising to me tbh, I didn't expect it but it was definitely not surprising anyway. There is one of those days for her in a slam where she plays badly, it usually happens in the first week, in the later rounds, she usually plays at her best. Sometimes she gets away with it(eg.RG 2013, W 2012), sometimes she doesn't(eg.W2013, AO 2012). She's been losing like that for past two years, Sloane, and Lisicki, and in 2012 to Makarova and some italian in RG. It happens to her so these loses shouldn't be surprising anymore imo. 

And she didn't lose to a mug, she lost to Ivanovic who been playing amazing tennis lately, her forehand been in top class form, with the way shes been playing, I wouldn't surprised if she wins the tournament tbh.

As who would win: I said before the tourney starts that Vika would win, and I still think she will.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bouchard is such a talent and she's really cute :kobe3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*not



enough




words



in


the



entire




world*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kobe6


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meh. Serena starts the year slowly anyway. She'll pick up her two customary Slams this year still.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ivanovic :mark: Opens up the women's field quite a lot with that win. From what I heard she was beast mode in the second and third set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan beats robredo in straights. Stan looking good so far this year


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Serena looked very iffy against Hantchova but she couldn't capitalise so not overly surprised she lost.

Excited for Tsonga/Federer now


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Heard during commentary that if Fed loses to Tsonga then Stan becomes the new #1 in Switzerland. First time Fed won't be #1 since 2001 if that happens.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tsonga leads the head to head in slams 3-2 but the 2 fed wins were in AO


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chr1st0 said:


> Tsonga leads the head to head in slams 3-2 but the 2 fed wins were in AO


Nope, Fed leads the slam H2H 3-2. 2 at AO, 1 at USO, for Tsonga is at Wimby and RG



Bullseye said:


> Heard during commentary that if Fed loses to Tsonga then Stan becomes the new #1 in Switzerland. First time Fed won't be #1 since 2001 if that happens.


Would be totally deserved for Stan.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to the Djokovic/Wawrinka re-match, hope it's as good as the last match at the AO.

Could get some good Quarter Finals going on. Ferrer/Berdych could be good too, and a possible Murray/Fed or Murray/Tsonga too.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

With Serena out, all the womens have more chances to win the Australian Open. If Ivanovic maintain this level she can beat, Azarenka and Sharapova easly.

Nadal. :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fed to destroy Tsonga pls


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's going to be a tough match, and Fed is not even a clear favourite, but let's hope he pulls through.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fucked off when it comes to this week of the Australian Open, having to record matches and watch after work. Infuriating as hell, but it's only right with it being the reverse for them too for all slams.

Fed/Tsonga will be amazing but I really hope Sloane can beat Azacheater after what happened last year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON STEPHENS :mark:

Tsonga ---> Murray ---> Nadal ---> Djokovic

That is Fed's path if he is to win the AO. 

I'll say Federer in 4 though it will be dead close. Probably a tiebreak or two involved.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hypothetically speaking, if Tsonga wins the AO going through Federer,Murray,Nadal and Djokovic, and also considering he hasn't dropped a set at so far. Will it be the greatest Grand Slam victory of all time?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> COME ON STEPHENS :mark:
> 
> Tsonga ---> Murray ---> Nadal ---> Djokovic
> 
> ...


Fuck really? That's brutal. :sad:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Hypothetically speaking, if Tsonga wins the AO going through Federer,Murray,Nadal and Djokovic, and also considering he hasn't dropped a set at so far. Will it be the greatest Grand Slam victory of all time?


Would be but it's not happening, as great as it would be. If he even manages to get to the final it'd be incredible. For him to beat Rafa it'd take something REALLY special. The majority of the big guns haven't dropped a set either. Don't think Novak, Rafa, Murray or Fed have. Berydch hasn't either. They've not really played anyone who was realistically going to beat them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Hypothetically speaking, if Tsonga wins the AO going through Federer,Murray,Nadal and Djokovic, and also considering he hasn't dropped a set at so far. Will it be the greatest Grand Slam victory of all time?


*Could he beat 4th best player in the world David Ferrer though? That is the question everyone would be asking themselves after that happened. You're not a true great until you've overcome BIG MATCH DAVID FERRER.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Hypothetically speaking, if Tsonga wins the AO going through Federer,Murray,Nadal and Djokovic, and also considering he hasn't dropped a set at so far. Will it be the greatest Grand Slam victory of all time?


Same thing with Fed, they go through the same path.

Murray,
Nadal
Djokovic

Beating the three best players in the world in one tournament, that's a challenge.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Nope, Fed leads the slam H2H 3-2. 2 at AO, 1 at USO, for Tsonga is at Wimby and RG


I misheard then, or they got it wrong.

Nadal is losing to Agut so Tsonga doesn't have to worry about him :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cibulkova may cause an upset here. She's dominating.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Maria getting owned :sad:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Maria getting owned :sad:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Dat Cibulkova tho! :ass :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

So next one to be eliminated is Azarenka? It wouldn't surprise me if that happened. 

I was so happy with the elimination of Serena, now i'm so sad with the elimination of Sharapova. :sad:

Nadal. :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

When is Fed/Tsonga?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Like 5 hours or something like that


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck that's midnight here


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck lol. Li Na or Sloane Stephens to win it all please.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Fuck lol. Li Na or Sloane Stephens to win it all please.


Stephens is out mate. Hopefully Ivanovic wins the whole thing.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dimitrov makes it to the QF :mark: :mark:

now pls eliminate Nadal



The Lady Killer said:


> Maria getting owned :sad:


Jesus christ Maria , seriously fpalm

Oh well, hope either Azarenka or Radwanska(unlikely I know) wins it now.

On Fed/Tsonga, a 5 set win wouldn't help Fed, I doubt he will have enough in the tank for Murray, best for him would be a 3 set victory, USO scoreline, which is highly unlikely so at least a 4 set victory. I hope Fed turns up and Tsonga plays like shit. I don't care about having a great match, just want Tsonga to play like shit.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nishikiro is one talented man. Should have won at least one set though, especially the third set. Props to Nadal, such a machine.

Federer/Tsonga up next!

:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol, Li Na or Ivanovic to win it all please.

Fed up 2 sets!!! :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Federer looking sublime tonight. That backhand return :banderas

Hopefully he keeps this up and gets through to Murray then Nadal. Birthday wish may come true :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Best I've seen Federer play in a long time, so far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray has not faced any stiff opposition whatsoever, I think that if Fed wins this will benefit him more. Murray, Nadal, Djokovic are his next 3 opponents now, if everything goes to plan.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Best I have seen Federer play in a while. Jo hasn't been able to get anything on the Federer serve


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:mark: Federer

Straight sets as well. He looked phenomenal. Should a classic against Murray


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

VITNAGE ROGER!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wish when Stephens hit Azarenka with the ball it was in the head. Stupid, cheating, ugly, old face, bitch. Someone better stop her from winning this tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> I wish when Stephens hit Azarenka with the ball it was in the head. Stupid, cheating, ugly, old face, bitch. Someone better stop her from winning this tournament.


:lol

Vika is gonna win this tournament, just wait and see


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Wawrinka!!! Hope his match with DJokovic will be another epic


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is fucking great, what I wanted, a straights sets victory, a short match. This was just a master class from Fed, his backhand return and his fucking serve fan was GOATING. Lovely stuff. 

When was the last time he played this well? Wimby Final? Cincy Final? If Fed plays like this against Murray, he stands no chance. I will be surprised if Murray beats Fed tbh.

Hope Dimitrov somehow eliminates Rafa, I know Fed won't able to, so have to hope Dimitrov does it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> This is fucking great, what I wanted, a straights sets victory, a short match. This was just a master class from Fed, his backhand return and his fucking serve fan was GOATING. Lovely stuff.
> 
> When was the last time he played this well? Wimby Final? Cincy Final? *If Fed plays like this against Murray, he stands no chance.* I will be surprised if Murray beats Fed tbh.
> 
> Hope Dimitrov somehow eliminates Rafa, I know Fed won't able to, so have to hope Dimitrov does it.


*And that's a gross overstatement. Federer was immense today and as good as I've seen him since probably 2012 but Murray's in a different league as a returner than Tsonga is. It's be much tighter if Federer plays like that against him but "Murray has no chance" is ridiculous.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Murray is a big step up for Fed, even if he had beaten Tsonga in straights. Murray is probably even still the favourite, but if Fed can play like he did today, then he certainly can win but it will be close. Although Murray still hasn't faced any tough opponents and he still coming off a surgery so who knows. It's gonna be hella interesting though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *And that's a gross overstatement. Federer was immense today and as good as I've seen him since probably 2012 but Murray's in a different league as a returner than Tsonga is. It's be much tighter if Federer plays like that against him but "Murray has no chance" is ridiculous.*


Maybe I got carried away here but I think if Fed plays like this against Murray, I think he will win, I mean Murray hasn't been doing well tbf, just lost a set to a LL, Fed hasn't lost a set yet. And Murray played scrubs to reach here, Fed is a big step up.



Adrien Mercier said:


> Lol Murray is a big step up for Fed, even if he had beaten Tsonga in straights. Murray is probably even still the favourite, but if Fed can play like he did today, then he certainly can win but it will be close. Although Murray still hasn't faced any tough opponents and he still coming off a surgery so who knows. It's gonna be hella interesting though.


No, Murray isn't the favourite here, not after Fed playing like this.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray is still the fave. You can't assume Federer will play like that again because that has been nowhere near the norm for him recently. IF he plays like that again then he has a strong shot but it's still not a guarantee because the difference between Murray and Tsonga is pretty significant.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Forget who the alleged favourite will be and just enjoy the clash for what it should be, and that is an absolute belter. A lot more entertaining prospect than Berdych/Ferrer tbh.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You are overrating Murray there Seabs, exactly what has he done to be the favourite? Losing to Mayer in Doha? Beating scrubs? Losing a set to a lucky LL?

This Murray is not the Murray of 2012/2013, not the one that won USO, Wimby, Seabs. He come back from injury, he still not 100% fit, its so obvious when you see him play. He needs time to come back to full form, and now its to early. Fed has been doing well since firing Annacone, he already has 4 top 10 wins since Paris and hes even doing even better now.

The difference between Murray and Tsonga is not pretty significant, not this Murray at least.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Samoon said:


> The difference between Murray and Tsonga is not pretty significant, not this Murray at least.


It is. 100% in form or not, Murray is a significantly better big match player than Tsonga. He has a far better chance than Tsonga did today.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hoping for an all Swiss final with Stan winning 

Federer was soooo good today. Didn't expect that performance, and Tsonga could do nothing. I expect Federer to make the semis now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Hoping for an all Swiss final with Stan winning


Dream on! Fed's not gonna beat Nadal and Stan isn't going to beat Novak


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Man, I wish men's side was as unpredictable as women's. I mean, NO ONE in their right mind wants to see these douchebags Djokovic & Nadal in another fucking final. No one gives a shit about their so-called "rivalry" anymore.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Eh? It's nothing like that. As a tennis fan it's all about watching the best play and wanting to see the best possible players producing the most enthralling matches. Sure you'll have your favourites and Murray fans will certainly want to see more Murray/Nadal or Murray/Djokovic matches, but at the end of the day tennis is a fascinating sport because there's a healthy respect for the players, regardless of affiliation. Murray is my favourite player by far, but it's not like Nadal or Djokovic are people I'd actively avoid simply because they've played numerous matches. There's always an interst when the best players play each other, because there's very little separating them and it's always interesting to see who comes out on top (i.e Murray seems to be the best on grass atm, but he's yet to face Nadal who has beat him numerous times, so Murray/Nadal at Wimbledon interests me greatly).


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Old_John said:


> Man, I wish men's side was as unpredictable as women's. I mean, NO ONE in their right mind wants to see these douchebags Djokovic & Nadal in another fucking final. No one gives a shit about their so-called "rivalry" anymore.


I want to see the best quality matches in the later stages. As a Gasquet fan I was delighted to see him get to the semi final in NY but it's crap as a spectacle when they get smashed by the top players. Seeing him & Ferrer humiliated isn't what people should want to see. If you can't enjoy another Rafa/Novak classic final then you're not a proper tennis fan. Is it boring seeing the same two in the final? Maybe. Are their matches boring? Hell no. As good as it gets.

Not that it matters, Federer is oods on favourite. Decent odds for Murray. Like the Tsonga match, I can't call it. I went for over 3.5 sets with Murray, Nadal & Radwanska straight sets wins. Oops!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to see who I like in the finals, I don't particularly care about the quality of the tennis sport is about drama and the story for me tbh so I like the unpredictability of the women's draw, like Del Potro was the only men's seed in the top 8 not to make the quarters.

I'd like to see a Murray/Fed v Djokovic/Wawrinka final and a Pennetta v Radwanska final

Old John voiced his opinion fairly poorly though


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> You are overrating Murray there Seabs, exactly what has he done to be the favourite? Losing to Mayer in Doha? Beating scrubs? Losing a set to a lucky LL?
> 
> This Murray is not the Murray of 2012/2013, not the one that won USO, Wimby, Seabs. He come back from injury, he still not 100% fit, its so obvious when you see him play. He needs time to come back to full form, and now its to early. Fed has been doing well since firing Annacone, he already has 4 top 10 wins since Paris and hes even doing even better now.
> 
> The difference between Murray and Tsonga is not pretty significant, not this Murray at least.


*You're letting your bias for your favourite and least favourite players cloud your ability to construct a valid argument. You're overstating all of Murray's flaws and then choosing to ignore all of Federer's even if they're the same flaw. You can't say Murray isn't playing well when Federer's only just had his first great game against a top player in what? 12 months? That's not a basis for him producing that type of play again against Murray. He COULD but it doesn't mean he WILL. You can't truly know what level Murray is at until he faces a top player which he hasn't yet. Losing in Doha which was basically just a warm up for the Slam which I'm sure Murray lost no sleep over not winning means very little. You're downplaying Murray's threat to drastic proportions based really on very little. Murray's dropped sets against geeks when he won Wimbledon and US. You don't get extra points for winning early round matches in style. He might not even be 100% but that still doesn't mean he can't win when you consider who's been playing better for the last 12 months. Federer has a chance to win. So does Murray. To say either has "no chance" is just stupid. *


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Also Fed lost to Hewitt in Brisbane


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FED :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Maybe I got carried away here but I think if Fed plays like this against Murray, I think he will win, I mean Murray hasn't been doing well tbf, just lost a set to a LL, Fed hasn't lost a set yet. And Murray played scrubs to reach here, Fed is a big step up.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Murray isn't the favourite here, not after Fed playing like this.


No actually he is.

Fed has lost to Murray 10 times on hard, his game is effective against Fed, not to mention he can return far better than Tsonga and his backhand is superior. The key thing is that I'm not saying Fed can't beat him, I'm just saying Murray is still coming into this match as the slight favourite.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Soo... it looks like WWE creative botched Batista return, so I just switched to the Ivanovic vs Bouchard on ESPN. 
Damn, both girls are smoking hot! :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

What a game from Nadal and Nishikiro, from now on it's gonna be more harder. What a level from Bouchard, hard to tell who's gonna win. Hopefully Ivanovic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not a huge fan of tennis, but being Canadian I am hoping Bouchard can pull this off. Would be the first Canadian in a Grand Slam semi-final in god knows how long.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bouchard :mark:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Genie Bouchard, the name to be reconed with! :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Ivanovic, did the most difficult part, eliminted Serena that open the possibilities for everyone. Congratulation to Bouchard well played.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bouchard is very easy on the eye and plays some great tennis. Li Na is also through to the semi finals.

IMO the only girl standing in Vika's way of a 3-peat is the big game flop Radwanska.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Li Na has been sensational.

Who is this Bouchard girl, not bad :kobe


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Sharapova WHO?!! GENIE FTW!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Berdych has now reached the SF of all 4 grand slams.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chr1st0 said:


> I want to see who I like in the finals, I don't particularly care about the quality of the tennis sport is about drama and the story for me tbh so I like the unpredictability of the women's draw, like Del Potro was the only men's seed in the top 8 not to make the quarters.
> 
> I'd like to see a Murray/Fed v Djokovic/Wawrinka final and a Pennetta v Radwanska final
> 
> Old John voiced his opinion fairly poorly though


I agree with this. I mean I do want to have great quality matches but I also want my favourites to do well, I want my favorites to win and I prefer seeing that than seeing a quality match.

Rafaole matches are great and I enjoy watching them because they produce great tennis but I would prefer seeing a final between my favourites.

For example if you asked which final I would prefer between a Fed/Dimitrov and Rafa/Djokovic and I would easily chose Fed/Dimitrov. Rafaole would probably produce better quality of tennis but I would enjoy and feel much more excitement when I see Fed/Dimitrov because I'm into those players, they are my favourites and I'll enjoy it far more.



Seabs said:


> * Murray's dropped sets against geeks when he won Wimbledon and US. You don't get extra points for winning early round matches in style. He might not even be 100% but that still doesn't mean he can't win when you consider who's been playing better for the last 12 months. Federer has a chance to win. So does Murray. To say either has "no chance" is just stupid. *


I loved how you called them geeks :lol

Anyway yes, both have a chances to win, I'm not denying that and I said that if my Fed plays like he did against Tsonga, Murray doesn't stand a chance which was wrong, I got myself carried away there.



Adrien Mercier said:


> No actually he is.
> 
> Fed has lost to Murray 10 times on hard, his game is effective against Fed, not to mention he can return far better than Tsonga and his backhand is superior. The key thing is that I'm not saying Fed can't beat him, I'm just saying Murray is still coming into this match as the slight favourite.


I can't agree. I think Fed has been the better player recently. Ftr Fed has 8 wins on hard against him. H2H isn't really important here because its a very even match up. Sure Murray will be tougher than Tsonga but if Fed plays well, Murray will find it very hard to beat him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed just isn't that consistent any more, I'm pretty sure he was coming into the Brisbane final playing better than Hewitt, but he still lost that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> IMO the only girl standing in Vika's way of a 3-peat is the big game flop Radwanska.


Na can stop her

Bouchard starting to break through. Amazing tournament for her

Berdych through to the semis. Just shows how much of a joke that Quarter was. Djokovic will most likely own him in the semis, but then again, Ferrer wouldn't have been any better


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL Bro, I'd much rather have Berdych through than Ferrer, who is basically the top 4's Bitch.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

STAN takes the second :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

STAN THE MAN WHO CAN!!!!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

STAN serving for the third set.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh boy oh boy :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK YEA COME ON STAN


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Intriguing battle now. Djokovic is arguably the best player on tour at recovering from 2-1 deficits and grinding out efficient and workmanlike points to secure crucial breaks and outlast his opponent. Wawrinka no doubt has the shot-making ability and all round game to trouble Djokovic, but you just have to wonder whether Wawrinka can consistently play to a high standard on every point to overcome Djokovic, or whether Novak with his defensive ability and attacking prowess will just prove the difference on the big points.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: Bouchard, Berdych, Stan


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha, just as I discuss whether Djokovic will outlast Wawrinka, he breaks after being 40-0 down. Key game now though, with Wawrinka responding well and having two break points of his own. You have to wonder how his confidence will suffer if he loses the set having had chances to hold serve, and secondly break back. If he does lose the set, the start of the fifth is absolutely pivotal.

Welp, 2-2 now. No pressure Wawrinka, but if you drop your serve early in the fifth it's going to be an almighty struggle.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck man here we go again, fifth set epic come on


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Intense stuff right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wawrinka cannot lose to this guy in 5 sets three in a row man come on.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nole stepping it up.

Hopefully it's an epic fifth set though!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

These two guys just can't produce a boring match.

Come on Nole!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

3-2 WAWRINKA


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Wawrinka cannot lose to this guy in 5 sets three in a row man come on.


It's the enthralling aspect of a gifted shot-maker with the chance of wayward shots, against an offensive machine who also manages to consistently play error free on the big points.

Wawrinka did well to recover from an early break, because had Djokovic held serve you'd have expected him to go on and win comfortably given his level of play in those situations. Very finely poised now, as Wawrinka is managing to stay with Djokovic at every opportunity, but I can't help but feel Djokovic is better equipped to play the bigger points better and secure that pivotal break.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic's defensive skills and consistency on his shots will give hi the upper hand for sure, any mistake for Wawrinka will cost him big.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

It's the nature of Stan's game really. Amazing shot-maker and capable of hitting Djokovic off the court if he plays smartly and attacks at the right times, but you feel Wawrinka has to make winners and decisively win points against Djokovic, whereas Djokovic can do that but equally he can win points by simply keeping the ball in play and forcing Wawrinka into a speculative shot which goes nowhere.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

If Novak breaks here, I think it will be over.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wawrinka's serve has kept him in this match


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn two big aces and that rally, STAN holds.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Business end of the match here.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Nole really missed a chance to win the match here. If it goes to tie-break, it can really go either way, no matter how much Djokovic is better at winning those important points.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Monumental hold there for Wawrinka. Not just for the obvious reasons of staying ahead, but mentally assuring him he can compete and win the big points and that Djokovic is still beatable. Needs to play smart this game now, don't give away soft points and attack when the opportunity presents itself. Can't be giving Djokovic easy service games and inviting all the pressure on his own serve now.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Nole really missed a chance to win the match here. *If it goes to tie-break*, it can really go either way, no matter how much Djokovic is better at winning those important points.


This isn't the US Open :side:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Lawls said:


> This isn't the US Open :side:


Oh wow, sorry, forgot about it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Djokovic has been a lot closer ot breaking Stan's serve than the other way around.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

What a service game from Djokovic there. Serving to stay in the match and he doesn't afford Wawrinka a sniff of a chance. The sort of game where you can just spot that little bit of difference that separates the best players from those a step below.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh wow now its raining :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> What a service game from Djokovic there. Serving to stay in the match and he doesn't afford Wawrinka a sniff of a chance. The sort of game where you can just spot that little bit of difference that separates the best players from those a step below.


Indeed WOOLCOCK. You see that time and time again with the top players. Nadal against Nishikori was a very good example the other day.

DAT RAIN.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao fucking rain


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Was just a drizzle :side:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a nervous wreck for Stan here and i don't even want him to win the tournament. A win here could be huge for him in terms of confidence for the future.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh ffs I've missed a classic :jose


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Wawrinka desperately needs a brisk service game here, or to start pushing Djokovic more on his serve. You have to feel he can only survive for so long if all the long games are on his serve, with Djokovic winning his service games at a canter and keeping all the pressure on Wawrinka.

Edit: Perfect game there for Wawrinka. Striking the ball perfectly and Djokovic getting nothing on his serve.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Well that was definitely a quicker hold of serve.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

What a game.

That is all.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

What an unusual game for Djokovic. Congrats to Stan, hope he wins it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

STAN THE MAN :mark:

Incredible. Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

STAN THE MAN.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Dream on! Fed's not gonna beat Nadal and Stan isn't going to beat Novak


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That match was ridiculous.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

A moment of thought for the goats that were sacrified in Wawrinka's hometown to inspire his unexpected victory today. Play on in Heaven lads.

fwiw any virgins residing in Wawrinka's hometown might want to abscond if he makes to the final opposite Nadal.


Being serious, tremendous victory by Wawrinka. To consistently stay ahead of Djokovic throughout the final set, even when Djokovic began to create more pressure on Wawrinka's serve whilst serving comfortably himself was remarkable. I felt Djokovic just had enough resilience to outlast Wawrinka, who appeared more relient on his arsenal of shots to get past Novak, but ironically it was two lax shots from Djokovic which proved the difference. He'll have to calm down and not get ahead of himself against Berdych, because this truly is his best chance to reach a Grand Slam final and it would be awful to see him underperform at the final hurdle.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I really wanted to watch this match, but I had to chose this match or Fed's match, no way was I gonna miss the Fed's match.

Wow, just wow, I didn't expect this at all, congrats Stan! This is a wonderful result.

Please make the final now!



Adrien Mercier said:


> Fed just isn't that consistent any more, I'm pretty sure he was coming into the Brisbane final playing better than Hewitt, but he still lost that.


Idk, possible that he could play bad but I just feel that tmr he gonna bring his A game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Samoon on Stan's wagon now he won after writing him off earlier :banderas


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan the man!!!!!

Hope he destroys Birdshit and makes the final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> :lmao Samoon on Stan's wagon now he won after writing him off earlier :banderas


lol wut? I didn't expect this at all but I always wanted Stan to win, I like him far more than Djokovic


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*STANISLAS.

Didn't pay attention to the first 3 sets but it didn't seem as high quality as their epics at Aussie and US Opens last year. Great win for Wawrinka though. Can't see either beating Nadal or Murray in a Final but Wawrinka at least has the game to really push them, not sure Berdych does. Plus them awful Sheffield Wednesday shirts. Ugh.*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Djokovic's out?! :lmao 
Nadal, you're next, you boring douchebag with a personality of a brick. :avit:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ferrer loses, Stan wins!










So happy for Stan. I was gutted for him last year and in New York. I never thought for a second he would win, even in the last set given those two slam matches with Novak last year. You just expect Novak to prevail like he does. I think I heard it was his first slam defeat in three years to someone other than Rafa or Murray.

I hope to God he can get to the final. He beat Big Berd comfortably in New York, but more pressure here. He's got enough time to recover. I don't think pressure should affect him after what he did today, but Berdych has made a slam final, which was gash.

LET'S GO STAN!!8*D


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Murray loses Tomorrow he drops down to 6th in the rankings
Del Potro is provisional #3 but that will change if Stan,Berdych or Federer win the whole thing or Murray makes the final
Nadal moves roughly 5,000 points ahead of Djokovic if he wins the whole thing
Dimitrov will finish top 20 at least


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Berdych wins, I'm closing this thread down.

































Well, no, I'm not, but I will be VERY angry


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I am in the same boat.

I don't want Berdych or Murray to win, but at least Murray is a top 4 player unlike Berdych


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I want Stan to beat Berdych as much as anyone, but I think we should cut Big Berd some slack. He did knock Ferrer out after all. That's got to count for something?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah man. It would be the same thing that happened at Roland Garros last year when Ferrer absolutely RUINED the whole party and beat Jo in the semi final. Not because he wanted to get to the final, but because he wanted to hurt millions of viewers around the world. Everyone (including the Czech Republic, Berdych's wife and Berdych's parents) wants Stan to win this semi and play in the final. Berdych will want to be a dick and ruin this for everyone in the world, just for the sake of it :no:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't worry, if history is any indication, Sheffield Wednesday fans don't get a happy ending.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan has a far better game than Berdych, and is a better person. Berdych is so bland, and i never noticed just how bland until i watched him live. Same patterns all the time. He is basically a powerful version of Ferrer

Berdych will no doubt just bend over to Nadal in the final probably. At least Stan will give it a go, even if it does end in defeat


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Not entirely why someone being bland is a massive concern in tennis, by all means if you prefer watching Wawrinka from a purely entertainment standpoint fair enough, but of all the things to root against Berdych for, being 'bland' is a legit reason?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Like in every sport, i like to be entertained. Berdych doesn't entertain me with his game. I find him dull to watch. But that's not just it really, i don't like his personality.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Finding Wawrinka more entertaining to watch in terms of his style of play/ability to test Nadal is absolutely fine, I just found 'and his bland personality' to be a really strange criticism/reason for wanting someone to not win a tennis match. Wanting the best possible match is absolutely fine, but the fixation on his personality just read like someone in the wrestling sections moaning about someone being charismatic enough.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO HAPPY FOR STAN!!! Really hope he beats Berdych and makes the final. Hope Dmitrov can take it to Rafa, and Fed beating Murray of course.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Finding Wawrinka more entertaining to watch in terms of his style of play/ability to test Nadal is absolutely fine, I just found 'and his bland personality' to be a really strange criticism/reason for wanting someone to not win a tennis match. Wanting the best possible match is absolutely fine, but the fixation on his personality just read like someone in the wrestling sections moaning about someone being charismatic enough.


I said his style of tennis is bland, not his personality. But i don't like his personality either. He always starts moaning when things don't go his way, he constantly bums off Nadal, and i just find him annoying.

I am a Stan Wawrinka fan so i would want him to win anyway, but i want him to win even more because i don't like Berdych. It's no different than someone wanting a football team they don't like to lose.

Tennis is no different to other sports in that you have players you like/support and players you dislike. It just happens that i support Stan and dislike Berdych.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

At this point, it's fans against Nadal. No one wants him to win. :lol For the remaining matches, we should support Dimitrov and guys that stand at least a semi-decent chance against Nadal: Murray and Wawrinka.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol what a dick


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Another reason for Nige to dislike Ferrer :lol


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully Nadal gets outed as well and then Fed can cruise to victory. :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

nazzac said:


> I said his style of tennis is bland, not his personality. But i don't like his personality either. He always starts moaning when things don't go his way, he constantly bums off Nadal, and i just find him annoying.
> 
> I am a Stan Wawrinka fan so i would want him to win anyway, but i want him to win even more because i don't like Berdych. It's no different than someone wanting a football team they don't like to lose.
> 
> Tennis is no different to other sports in that you have players you like/support and players you dislike. It just happens that i support Stan and dislike Berdych.


Think I mistook 'and a better person. Berdych is so bland' for a slight against his personality, not his style of play. Fair enough on that front.

I have to say it's only since i've had a mowsy at this thread that i've ever seen people so passionately into tennis, i.e to the point where people in here seem to actively root against certain players. I found Federer's reign quite insufferable at times prior to the emergence of Nadal, as despite admiring his style of play I found the extent to which he dominated with ease too much to take after a period of time. That being said, I still never disliked or actively rooted against him, as I've seen quite a few in here do with certain players.

Murray is my favourite by a country mile, but Nadal, Federer and Djokovic are all equally fine with me in terms of their immense skill and credentials. I guess I've just never really had such an affiliation with tennis that the thought of specifically rooting against someone entered my mind. I'll always be disappointed when Murray loses, moreso because I'm a fan and I'd love to see him achieve as much success. But when it's all said and done, I won't dislike Federer or Nadal more because they knocked him out.

Not knocking you for this btw, just more a general comment after seeing a few people in this thread from time to time seemingly rejoice when certain players lose. Fair enough if a few are dickheads off the court, but in a lot of cases it seems to border on a football mentality as you say, and that's something that I've never found applicable to tennis in the years I've followed the sport.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Old_John said:


> At this point, it's fans against Nadal. No one wants him to win. :lol For the remaining matches, we should support Dimitrov and guys that stand at least a semi-decent chance against Nadal: Murray and Wawrinka.


Not all fans. Rafa doesn't bother me the slightest bit. Of the remaining guys I would love Stan to win, but I have no problem with Rafa winning. The same goes for Andy or Fed. If Dimitrov can pull it out, good for him... very good for him. Berdych I just have no feeling for either way.



Adrien Mercier said:


> Lol what a dick





nazzac said:


> ^ Another reason for Nige to dislike Ferrer :lol


That's shocking, stroppy bastard. There's no need for that at all. What a :frustrate.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I have to say it's only since i've had a mowsy at this thread that i've ever seen people so passionately into tennis, i.e to the point where people in here seem to actively root against certain players.


You should have a peak at "Mens tennis forum" Nadull, Noserer, Olderer, Byrdick, Mugray, Djokobitch and vulterr were amongst the witty nicknames i'd picked up on within about 15 minutes on the site :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Stevie May said:


> You should have a peak at "Mens tennis forum" Nadull, Noserer, Olderer, Byrdick, Mugray, Djokobitch and vulterr were amongst the witty nicknames i'd picked up on within about 15 minutes on the site :lol


Bloody hell, is Sarah Millican supplying the witticisms there? Because that would explain a lot.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Funny thing is I see people in here root against people (nadal or djokovic I think) so that they don't end up beating Federer's record.

I'd usually like Murray to win it at this stage but I'd kind of like to see an all swiss final.

I have no idea who vulterrrr is meant to be btw...


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

got given four tickets for friday night. nadal v murray/federer semi! going to be awesome!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It's a nickname for Ferrer(*) Something to do with him "vulturing" on the weak by entering non mandatory tournaments to boost his ranking points.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Nice!

I wish you fuckin Aussies weren't on the other side of the globe so that I could watch Murray/Fed.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

oh so who is noserer

Yeah time difference is horrible


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be sure to look out for Nov in the West Ham shirt to identify him then.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Let's go Radwanska :mark:


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I'll be sure to look out for Nov in the West Ham shirt to identify him then.


i'm very tempted to do this now  hopefully rafa doesn't fuck it up today. probably want murray to win tonight as one person i'm going with is a huge fan of his. though it would be good to see nadal/federer, already seen murray before.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Radwanska up a double break :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Takes the opening set 6-1


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Might be time for a medical timeout :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chr1st0 said:


> Might be time for a medical timeout :side:


(Y)

COME ON RADWANSKA


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanted to go to sleep and Radwanska to win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gonna be fucked off if she comes back and wins


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hopefully she continues to bottle this set


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: Serving for the match

Some of these gets are incredible

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Both defending champs out :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:yes now we'll have relatively silent female semi finals.

Na vs Bouchard & Cibulkova vs Radwanska. Going to be some great tennis in those games.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck YES!!!! I might actually watch the women's final this time.


COME ON DIMITROV


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DIMITROV :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer vs Dimitrov semi.. imagine that :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That tweener lob was crazy. Can't believe Nadal won that point.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

really hope roidal goes out here. can't stand him.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NOOOOO HOW COULD HE MISS THAT FOREHAND.

Hopefully he keeps fighting


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Josh said:


> really hope roidal goes out here. can't stand him.


Imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That blister looks nasty


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ana gone
roidal prob gonna win

pls win fed or genie


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

As usual Nadal takes way longer than the rules state, umpires don't do shit.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fed pls


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Everything is going wrong today, fuck this 

Now I just hope Fed doesn't fuck up against Murray.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

so sad to see Dimitrov cry, shame he couldn't convert those SPs, oh well, he should be proud though, this was a great showing in the AO, he did very well and I hope more of this from him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer vs Murray 

COME ON FED EXPRESS


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal :cheer


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Great first set for Fed, his serve is looking awesome


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THIS IS A BRAND NEW FED 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

All swiss final i hope


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Lawls said:


> Nadal :cheer


why are you alive, i cant name 1 good thing about your existence


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Enjoy your ban soon for flaming me in a rep comment Josh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't worry guys Nadal's hand is fucked anyway :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Only started watching at the start of the third set, looks like Federer has been unplayable on serve if someone as good at returning as Murray hasn't created a break point yet. Murray's held well twice at the start of the third, and his last service game saw him play some more confident shots to win the points. If he can keep holding serve and try and create a break point, it'll be interesting to see how Federer copes with the pressure given he's having to work harder these days to beat the likes of Murray than he had to three years ago.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed is cruising boys.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Let's not get ahead of ourselves. If Murray holds his serve and plays a few key points well on Federer's serve it can become a different game entirely. Federer's serving has been assured from what I've seen, but the match isn't over by any means. Next few games are crucial.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This game is very important, federer better not get broken


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Break here Fed!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I just jizzed at that Federer pickup.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Got to credit Federer, he's been exceptional at keeping the points very short on his serve and just ensuring Murray can't get into the play. Not like Murray has made a string of errors, he's just unable to dictate the play when Federer's first shot after the serve is so precisely placed to set-up the next one.

Christ on a bendy bus, that's an extraordinary pick up for a man of Federer's age.

Ah Murray, silly error hands a break on a plate. Hard ask to prevent the inevitable now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer choking fpalm

4 unforced errors in that game


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Murray really needs to get a foothold on Federer's serve here, otherwise he's in big trouble. One small mistake on his serve as he's just done, and he's on the ropes.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

what a choke from Fed, this is just fucking stupid, fuckkkkkkk


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh christ, I thought this was just the Blood Diamond gif. Didn't spot the KFC bit at the start, yikes that looks quite the racial statement now :argh:

Monumental recovery there from Murray given the circumstances. Start to the fourth set is absolutely pivotal now, can Federer regroup having failed to serve out the match and then lose a set point as well?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If Fed loses this match..........


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Still a long way to go in fairness. He recovered well on his serve after failing to serve it out, and Murray needs to compose himself and not make silly errors himself as there were a couple of poor shots in the tie-break that nearly were the end of him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

And was so damn passive on match point, what the fuck?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Think he tried to force Murray into an error in going for the big shot. Mistake really because Murray's problem has typically been contesting points on the Federer serve, so you'd have thought Federer would have looked to pressure him and restrict his ability to stay in the point.

Crucial recovery from Murray now, 0-40 to deuce. Needs to stop making silly errors, but his constant recoveries aren't going to sit well with Federer who needs to capitalise on any opportunity at present to offset any doubts in his mind.

Jesus wept this is a nightmare game to watch. Just when you think Murray is secure, he makes a silly error or Federer produces something exceptional.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

this is just too much for me to take

Edit: 6 break points for Fed in this game and fails to convert. how pathetic. Everything in this game was just pathetic


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

What a mahoosive game that was. Both were pretty wasteful on game/break point, but played some absolute blinders when back on deuce. Murray could do with at least making Federer play a bit longer this game, doesn't want a quick turnaround after that exhausting game.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed conversion was 2/2 at one point and now is 3/13, how ridiculous


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Props for Murray for fighting through the pain here.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Murray looks exhausted and isn't moving at all well out there now. Crucial break there from Federer mind you, has to serve the match out now though. Murray looks on his last legs and now is the time to kill the game off if you're Federer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally it's over COME ON!!

11th Semi-Final in a row in the Australian Open. :mark:


I'm not confident at all against Nadal though


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it over yet? :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Deserved winner. Federer's playing incredible between this and the Tsonga match. Federer/Nadal should be :moyes1 for the first time in years. As long as Sheffield Wednesday doesn't make the Final I'm good.

BIG MATCH GRAND SLAM FLOP RADWANSKA BEATING A CHAMPION IN A GRAND SLAM QUARTER. LOL MAV. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, that was well beaten.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mav proved not to know anything about Tennis again :brodgers. Gwaaaaan Radwanska. So glad Azarenka is out. 

Well played Federer. Was immense in those first two sets. Looking forward to Fed/Nadal in a Grand Slam again :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man imagine an all swiss final.

Def gonna be cheering to Wawrinka against Berdych.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If Federer keeps serving like that this Title is his on these courts. It's just a question if IF he can play like that for 2 more matches.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray was far from match tough -- and did good in his first slam back -- but it was good to see what a new racquet, reinvigorated health, and renewed attitude toward the net afforded Federer even against a top shelf opponent. 

If only Nadal vs Federer was the final, but oh well that's how the draw goes


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Well played Murray though, looked spent in the last set.

ROGER V RAFA!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

All swiss final please


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

oh man. going to get to see arguably the two greatest of all time friday night.

i'll be on the fed wagon for sure.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a frustrating match, threw my fucking pillow so many times, especially in that long game. It was gonna be an easy straight set to victory and he was playing so well but no he had to choke. A match that could have lasted 2 hours and 15 min lasted 3h 20 mins. 

Of course I have to give credit too Murray, he didn't give up easily, he fought hard, he made things tougher for Fed and was very clutch. He played well on those key points.

Reversal of last years AO imo, Murray fucked up on the key points, and won the match once Fed run out of steam. Same case here, Federer fucked up and won in the end when Murray run of steam. Only difference was this was in 4, the other in 5.

Anyway, although the choking was bad, there are far more positive things to take from this match than negative. I'm quite happy with the way Federer has played, I'm really impressed. especially in the first two sets, he was outplaying Murray, he was serving very well(better than yesterday for sure) and his backhand was quite solid. That will key against Nadal.

Nadal will definitely much harder, I take back what I said about Fed not beating Nadal btw, he has a chance, Nadal is the favourite of course though. No doubt. 

Fed needs to what he did in the first two sets and not choke. I don't think this 3 hours and 20 minutes match will be a problem because Federer seems fitter now than he was last year.

An all swiss final would be great and I hope that happens.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CMON ROGER :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Watched the first 3 sets this morning before i had to go out, couldn't see Andy coming back even after some how winning the tie break so just looked up the final score to save myself the disappointment. Fed does look as good as he has in at least the last two years or three years and even if Andy was playing well i doubt he would have won the way fed was hitting the ball. After watching Nadal/Nishikori and the first couple sets of Nadal/Dimitrov i'd actually put Fed as favourite for their match. A final between him and Wawrinka would be brilliant and a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm very pleased for Federer, but I do wish he'd get those momentary lapses out of his game if he's going to challenge Nadal. The difference in this upcoming game is that Rafa has the psychological edge over Roger, and that has plagued him for the last 5 years or so whenever they meet in matches. This is made more important due to Roger's inability to close out the 3rd set when serving at 5-4, and yet again during the tie-breaker. Rafa will not wilt under a lack of fitness like Murray did, so Fed needs to be mentally strong, remain composed, and ensure he is physically dominant in the points to have a legitimate shot at winning.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I honestly hope he mops the floor with that fuck Nadal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan has got to win tomorrow. I don't think he will get a better chance at a Grand Slam final. He's beaten Berdych the past 2 times they have played and is in great form

Please don't screw it up!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The GOAT goes on, come on Feds


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not really expecting Bouchard to win tonight, but certainly am hoping that she does.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not seen Federer's hitting as clean as that for a fair while. I really want an all Swiss final. I'd settle for just Stan getting through though. I've never wanted anyone to win a match as much in my life. #GoStan

Also, Azarenka out. Aggie got a 6-1 and a 6-0.:woolcock I'd be surprised if it's not her & Li Na Li Na in the final. Their Wimbledon match was pretty special last year. I still don't get why Li didn't challenge when she would've won the set and had the challenges there to review it. Thinking it could be Radwanska's time. No Serena in her way, even though she pushed her hard in the Wimbledon final. Beating Azarenka like that, back-to-back Aussie Open winner too, pretty incredible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> I honestly hope he mops the floor with that fuck Nadal.


Depends on how his blister is, he really had trouble serving. Fed still needs to play at the level he did in the first 3 sets against Murray to have a chance.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Who has a blister? Nadal?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh shit. That looks bad. 

C'MON ROGER~! :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Do you guys think the ball bounced twice?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He gets it in time.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, that's really too close to call almost. Regardless, what a get by Fed.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Li, was showing no mercy to Bouchard, until now. She's much better player, than Bouchard. She would be in the final waiting for Radwanska.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hopefully this will be like the Ivanovic match


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bouchard slowly getting back into the match but I still think Li Na will get the job done.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bernard Tomic out of action for 12 weeks, due to have surgery on hip injury


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Genie enaldo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

was hoping Bouchard would win, but wasn't expecting her to. But that outcome was never in doubt after the third game.

Still, breakout performance from Bouchard. She has a very bright future.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dominika Cibulkova has beaten Agnieszka Radwanska 6-1 6-2 to set up a showdown with Li Na in the Australian Open women's final!!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Radwanska chokes again :lol

Should be a cracker of a final tbh, Cibulkova has been playing sensational tennis and Li Na is very likeable and has also been playing great.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Didn't watch the game, but :mark: at that scoreline.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This could have been a really good chance for Aga to win her first slam. Too bad.



Adrien Mercier said:


> Do you guys think the ball bounced twice?


Nah, it was good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Li Na should win this now. I have said it would be her since Serena got dumped out

Stan a set up against Berdshit. The last time i wanted someone to win so bad was Tsonga-Murray at Wimbledon in 2012. COME ON STAN!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

1 set all. LET'S GO STAN


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cmon Stan, pls don't lose, just don't


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

So happy for Li, Australian Open has been HER slam, recently and I'd be gutted if she didn't finally take it, she's my favourite WTA player by a country mile, but, Domi has played great.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

STAN THE MAN


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

2 SETS TO ONE!!! LEGGO STAN


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Berdych's girlfriend is beautiful. I hope he loses so she leaves him and marries me.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Berdych's girlfriend is beautiful. I hope he loses so she leaves him and marries me.


She's bloody amazing.










LET'S GO STAN.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh wow.^^^^^^^


It's weird looking at the score and seeing that Berdych has won more points than Wawrinka


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

STAN :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

GAME.SET.MATCH.STAN!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

STAN :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

STANLY MAN!!!!!

Now all Swiss final please. :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Stan :mark:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really really happy for Stan, he played a really good match here and looks great heading into the final. Looking at the head to head against either Fed or Nadal is pretty terrible but he's playing a lot better now than he ever has. Hoping for an all Swiss final as I like both Fed and Stan, but I'm guessing it'll be Nadal!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

STAN DA MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

STAN

Fed to do the stuff tonight hopefully.

Also hopefully Cibulkova brings it in the final too


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> Radwanska chokes again :lol
> 
> Should be a cracker of a final tbh, Cibulkova has been playing sensational tennis and Li Na is very likeable and has also been playing great.


*:banderas

After beating Azarenka too. Still a grand slam flop though. Christ Mav. I suppose Sharapova choked when she lost to Cibulkova too?

Chuffed for Stan. I hope Berdych and his camp got paid an awful lot for wearing those hideous Sheffield Wednesday tops all tournament.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I hope Berdych and his camp got paid an awful lot for wearing those hideous Sheffield Wednesday tops all tournament.*


Don't lie, 'And it's Hi Hooooo Thomas Berdych' echoing around the arena would have been beautiful.

I hope we see tweets of Berdych supporting Wednesday in the fitba thread from hereon out, alongside Fandango's affiliation with Everton.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka playing like a top 4 player and getting top 4 results too. 

AO: F (at least)
WTF: SF
USO: SF
W: Rd1 (only blemish)
RG: QF


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Was the Djokovic win the first time he's beat one of the top in like forever? Not counting wins over Murray on Clay because lol at Murray on Clay. 

Didn't drop his serve once today. Really impressive. Only one break all match actually iirc. I think he only has a strong chance if Federer or Nadal's quality drops off though. Would love a Federer/Wawrinka Final.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to say Wawrinka beat Murray at the US Open not too long ago, but then the more I think of it the more I'm sure it might have been 2010. Like the players below the top three, Wawrinka has the talent in terms of shot-making to trouble the big three, but so much of his success comes through his offence that you have to question how long he can sustain his consistency in making winners when you've got the likes of Murray, Djokovic and Nadal able to defend superbly and keep the points long without making errors.

Edit: He beat Murray in straight sets in the Quarter Final of the US Open last year. Knew he'd beaten him sometime recently.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stan destroyed Murray in straight sets in New York last year. Come on guys, it was only four months ago! He did beat him at the US a while ago too. He's never threatened Rafa. Novak has mental issues at times but Rafa's a machine that will make it really difficult for Stan, if of course it's Rafa he plays.

A Rafa/Batista double pays 2.5/1 btw.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it was either 2009 or 2010 where Wawrinka bested Murray in the 4th Round. I'd honestly forgotten it was as recent as a few months ago, though I don't think I can remember much past Murray finally winning Wimbledon in the summer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He did beat him at the US a few years back too, can't remember if it was the year after or before Cilic eliminated Murray too. The battering Stan gave Murray in NY was seriously impressive. It was unbelievably one-sided. He took Novak to another five setter afterwards too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray was clearly hurt in the US Open Quarter though tbf. Missed most of that tournament though so that skipped my mind. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan had a positive head to head against top 10 players in 2013 I think and is unbeaten in 2014 thus far. The past 6 months he has been playing at a top 4 level imo. Been better than everuone except top 2, and yeah I know Murray had been injured. Still better than Del po or Ferrer mind you


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stan just doesn't match up well against Nadal, so I definitely don't want to see a beat down in the final. That and also being Fed supporter, I'd rather watch Fed/Stan final.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess I'm gonna have to man up and stay awake for Fed/Nadal. Work tomorrow is gonna suck :/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FEDERER


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't believe I'm staying up for this. GO ROGER~!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

The GOAT rivalry continues...go Nadal:mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn. This is like Mortal Kombat. Raiden vs Shao Kahn type of stuff.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel Anthony said:


> Damn. This is like Mortal Kombat. Raiden vs Shao Kahn type of stuff.


This is one of the greatest rivalries in all off sports son.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck everything


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking time waster ass picker Nadal. :side:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Ewwww, that Rafa blister looks weird as hell... GTFO off the court, you gross motherfucker... fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer isn't even close to breaking Nadal


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

nadal is evil.. booooooooo


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This hurts 

Too good from Nadal though.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Aight, I'm going to sleep, hope Wawrinka will have better luck against this boring cocksucker...:no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's a sad sight, seeing Nadal just punishing Fed's backhand


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It's turned in to Shao Kahn vs PIKACHU.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

No matter how Fed plays before the tourney, he just can't bring it against Nadal


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay now it's getting good again.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fucking Nadal is winning Grand Slam this year, he's taking it all.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Disgraceful from Federer. Disgraceful.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Masterclass


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal just hitting those passing shots at will. Federer looked defeated midway through the match. Nadal just too good.

No longer excited for final, Nadal will probably routine Stan


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't see Nadal losing to Stan.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fedal matches are now really quite boring. I hope we don't see one anytime soon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nadal. Wow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man Nadal earned a lot of respect from me tonight, playing with that nasty blister, what a soldier. If he wins he deserves it 100%.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Going to be optimistic as it's worked so far

Stan in 5


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nadal's just an absolute machine. Playing through that blister, I mean, fuck man. He's unbelievable, not the most exciting to watch, but he's the GOAT.

As much as I want Stan to win, it's just not happening. Getting 10/11 on Rafa to win the competition before the semi final was the most generous price I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;29068641 said:


> Nadal's just an absolute machine. Playing through that blister, I mean, fuck man. He's unbelievable, not the most exciting to watch, but he's the GOAT.
> 
> As much as I want Stan to win, it's just not happening. Getting 10/11 on Rafa to win the competition before the semi final was the most generous price I've seen in a long time.


Can't we wait until he does it before calling him GOAT?

Rafa in 3 btw in the final


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I knew Samoon wasn't going to like that GOAT comment :lol Guy is the most defensive Faderer mark ever.

That blister on Nadal's hand is fucking nasty. Don't know how he is playing through that.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> *I knew Samoon wasn't going to like that GOAT comment :lol Guy is the most defensive Faderer mark ever.
> *
> That blister on Nadal's hand is fucking nasty. Don't know how he is playing through that.


lol 

So am I suppose to agree with it? Let him get to 16/17 first


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's only a matter of time until you're going to have to accept it, I'm afraid.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ftr, I think Rafa will do it, 99% sure he is gonna win this, that means he has 4 left, and hes still in his prime, Fed could win another one but highly unlikely, Rafa is an amazing player and he has lot of respect from me and I won't have a hard time accepting it, if he does it then so be it. But I will only start calling him GOAT once the numbers support him, for now its supports Roger.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame Federer went back to playing like he did last year. Coming up to the net tactic flopped horribly because he was awful at the net today and made it far too easy for Nadal to pass him at will. Shame it wasn't much of a contest in the end. Nadal's trophy now barring a superhuman effort or Nadal's hand falling off.

Edit: Nadal's never dropped a set to Wawrinka in 12 meetings :wilkins *


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

shitty straight sets match. still great fun. off my face with free beers in the lacoste tent chilling with shane warne and others. RAH-FA!

and about $300 worth off free lacoste shit.

/brag


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Stan is ahead of Roger in the rankings btw, well deserved, he's been the better player for the past 6-8 months.

Congrats Stan! Hope you keep this up!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

final will be great! hopefully stan can get it done!

IRONS!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

You are all going to kneel down to the Stanimal after he beats Rafa on Sunday :side:

I am hoping he can at least take a set this time. He has been close to doing it before, but Nadal is so good on the big points


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Masterclass


This



Seabs said:


> *Shame Federer went back to playing like he did last year. Coming up to the net tactic flopped horribly because he was awful at the net today and made it far too easy for Nadal to pass him at will. Shame it wasn't much of a contest in the end. Nadal's trophy now barring a superhuman effort or Nadal's hand falling off.
> 
> Edit: Nadal's never dropped a set to Wawrinka in 12 meetings :wilkins *


:banderas at that stat.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Can't we wait until he does it before calling him GOAT?





Samoon said:


> Ftr, I think Rafa will do it, 99% sure he is gonna win this, that means he has 4 left, and hes still in his prime, Fed could win another one but highly unlikely, Rafa is an amazing player and he has lot of respect from me and I won't have a hard time accepting it, if he does it then so be it. But I will only start calling him GOAT once the numbers support him, for now its supports Roger.


I love Federer. I think he gets way too much abuse for what's deemed to be patronising. He's as nice a guy as you could want given all he's accomplished. I prefer watching him to Nadal, who I also think gets unwarranted abuse because of his on court demeanour, both top class in terms of ability on and as people.

When it comes to the GOAT comment, I don't even think it's close. I admire & respect both equally. I don't have a favourite between them, probably Federer at a push, but the simple stat of 17 slam wins doesn't tell the whole story.

Rafa will be 3 off, but this is why I think Rafa is the GOAT:

*-*He's 4 years (I think) younger than Federer and barring injury will undoubtedly better the slam wins.
*-*He's missed slams due to injury where Federer hasn't, which is amazing in itself for Roger considering how long he's played. For Nadal to come back from the injuries as he has and have a year like last year, it's just unbelievable.
*-*Their slam H2H is *9-2* in favour of Rafa and Roger's not beaten him in a slam since Wimbeldon almost 7 years ago.
*-*Federer dominated and won slams for years when Rafa, Novak & Murray weren't around or at their peak. He had 2003-2007/8 pretty much to himself. Rafa's won all his slams in the toughest era of the game.
*-*The likelihood is Nadal is about to become the first player in the open era to win all slams twice.
*-*Since 2009, Fed's slam wins have come when Nadal has missed due to injury or been injured during or coming into it. That's not co-incidence.
*-*It's not as key, but Rafa's dominance on clay is unreal, the French Open especially with just one defeat, and he was suffering from tendinitis.

When you look at the H2H in slams, Djokovic has won as many slam matches against Rafa in a calendar year (2011) than Federer has his whole career. Novak's beaten him on clay once more too.

I respect people's opinions that Federer is the GOAT. It's opinion, not fact. Everyone's entitled to their opinion. Federer's one of the best, no doubt, but for me Rafa's accomplishments and the reasons above, especially the slam H2H and who he's had to beat to get those slams compared to Federer make it clear cut. Federer's better to watch and has accomplished so much, and I respect the hell out of the guy and the player, just Rafa in my opinion is an absolute machine who's had it far tougher to achieve what he has and showed remarkable desire & courage in doing so.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This era being the greatest is arguable tbh


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In terms of the quality between the top 4 players it's hard to argue but I'm no expert on past eras. It may not the greatest from an entertainment standpoint but I think would most agree with Nige's point that it's the hardest era to win the Slams Nadal has in due to having to compete with not just Federer but Djokovic and Murray too.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well 90's was a strong era. Sampras, Agassi, Edberg, becker, Kuerten, Courier competed in that era. Plus it was harder to win slams across all surfaces due to the difference in court speeds


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Even if you take that argument away Nige's argument is still pretty convincing and holds ground.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I am not getting into this GOAT debate, and the 'greatest era' thing is all a matter of opinion too. This era has a really strong case too, but i was just saying it isn't clearly the greatest era


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's just amazing how when Sampras retired, everyone thought his record would stand forever, then almost immediately came Federer. Now it's Nadal who seems like he will accomplish the inevitable. 

Federer will always be the greatest player in my eyes, what he's done for this sport is still amazing. But on an unbiased level, it's highly likely that Rafael will surpass him and we're just gonna have to all accept that.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The stats for Wawrinka against Nadal are a little disheartening.

On the other hand, I think Stand has improved a great deal and while I don't think he'll actually win the AO. I think he'll take a set or at least make it a good match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Li Na!!!!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

This wouldn't be an easy game for Nadal. This is the chance for Wawrinka, to give us a surprise. 

Nadal is already a Goat, not everyone likes him but what he reached in his career is outstanding. 





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;29075137 said:


> I love Federer. I think he gets way too much abuse for what's deemed to be patronising. He's as nice a guy as you could want given all he's accomplished. I prefer watching him to Nadal, who I also think gets unwarranted abuse because of his on court demeanour, both top class in terms of ability on and as people.
> 
> When it comes to the GOAT comment, I don't even think it's close. I admire & respect both equally. I don't have a favourite between them, probably Federer at a push, but the simple stat of 17 slam wins doesn't tell the whole story.
> 
> ...


I understand why you think this era is the greatest because of the big 4, but what about the rest of the tour? There is no depth, not much competition. The big 4 dominates because they are great players but also because the the rest tour are just not very good. At this rate, even declined Rafa/Djokovic/Murray could still win slams in their 30s. This is why I want Janowicz(a guy I don't really like) and Dimitrov to step up, they clearly have the potential to do big things as of now its looks like Dimitrov could be the one. Tomic/Paire are hopeless, I can't depend on them. I just hope more younger players can step up too. The state of the tour doesn't look bright and I'm sure you can see that clearly.

You say this era is the toughest to win slams but the era which Fed dominated was very tough to wins slams too, you want to know why? A player had to get to past one of the best/best ever grass/hard court player(Federer) and the best clay court player ever just to win 1 slam. And Rafa's level clay during the Federer era is higher imo because he was a clay court specialist at that time, his movement, speed were all much better back then which helps a lot on clay. Now that has declined and Rafa had to adapt and change his playing style to play on hard court and grass which affected his level play on clay(he still wins everything because he still that good on clay). With all due to respect to Djokovic and Murray, they are no where near the level of Fed/Nadal.

Yes, Federer hasn't had injuries as bad as Rafa but he has suffered too, in 2008, he had mono, which affected his level of play, that's why you see the difference between his level of play in 2007 and 2008 is huge. He even lost to Roddick/Blake in 2008 ffs. Imagine if he didn't had mono, it could have been different. Injuries are sadly part of the game, players just have to deal with it.

H2H against Rafa is bad, but there a lot of factors why it is so. Firstly they are 5 years of age difference, most of their meeting were on Nadal best surface i.e clay, and the main and most important factor, the match up issue. Federer backhand never been a big weapon, even in his prime and now its a liability more than a weapon. Nadal forehand is topspin is able make Federer single handed backhand look like shit. Federer 10 wins over Nadal is because of other parts of Federer's game were able to compensate for his backhand. Now those parts of his game has declined, hes now finds it very hard to even take set off Rafa. The worst match up for a single hander is Rafael Nadal. Even when someone has a great single backhand like Wawrinka for example, Rafa topsin forehand is just too strong. In tennis there a lot of match up issues, for example Ferrer/Del Potro, not the best example, but h2h is 6-3 in favour of Ferrer. Del Potro is better player, but struggles with Ferrer, why? Match up issue. 

Novak Djokovic matches up far better with Rafa than Federer, Djokovic 2 handed backhand is beastly weapon. that's why Rafa struggles far more with Djokovic. In 2011, a slightly declined Federer beat Djokovic in a slam and was a point away from doing it in the USO, yet Djokovic was owning Rafa that year, yet Rafa was still able to beat Roger comfortably. Have you wondered why? its the matchup issue. It really plays a very important part.

You keep on bringing records that support Rafa but I can also bring some Federer's record like for example his 302 weeks at No.1, his consecutive final/sf/qf streak, etc...

That's why in my personal opinion, I disagree with people who say that Nadal is already the GOAT, to end this debate, he'll have to surpass Fed's slam record imo.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The simple solution is that both Federer and Nadal are phenomenal athletes who it's been a privilege to watch play, and continue to watch, and these guys will be spoken about fondly in 30 years time to the extent of the Rod Lavers, the Pete Samparas', the Jimmy Connors etc.

Nadal is better than Federer, there is no doubt irrespective of Fed's slam tally. Federer has not changed his game to try and conquer Nadal (the 2007 Wimbledon final should have given him reason to), but Rafa did go out and change his to master the other surfaces. Fed used to be Rafa's bitch on clay, now it's every surface.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I understand why you think this era is the greatest because of the big 4, but what about the rest of the tour? There is no depth, not much competition. The big 4 dominates because they are great players but also because the the rest tour are just not very good. At this rate, even declined Rafa/Djokovic/Murray could still win slams in their 30s. This is why I want Janowicz(a guy I don't really like) and Dimitrov to step up, they clearly have the potential to do big things as of now its looks like Dimitrov could be the one. Tomic/Paire are hopeless, I can't depend on them. I just hope more younger players can step up too. The state of the tour doesn't look bright and I'm sure you can see that clearly.
> 
> You say this era is the toughest to win slams but the era which Fed dominated was very tough to wins slams too, you want to know why? A player had to get to past one of the best/best ever grass/hard court player(Federer) and the best clay court player ever just to win 1 slam. And Rafa's level clay during the Federer era is higher imo because he was a clay court specialist at that time, his movement, speed were all much better back then which helps a lot on clay. Now that has declined and Rafa had to adapt and change his playing style to play on hard court and grass which affected his level play on clay(he still wins everything because he still that good on clay). With all due to respect to Djokovic and Murray, they are no where near the level of Fed/Nadal.
> 
> ...


The main thing is that Nadal is left hadned, he is able to direct the ball with more power and spin to Fed's backhand. 

But it doesn't matter, this is all mental for Federer anyway, he probably thinks in his mind whenever he starts losing to Nadal 'here we go again', his body language says so yesterday. I lost count how many times Federer was actually either in front or in a winning position against Nada only to choke it away.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nadal is just a freak. At his best he may be the best ever to step on a tennis court no matter the surface.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

First set to ‪‎Li Na‬ 7-6(3) in 70 minutes


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Li Na finally wins in Melbourne. Well deserved


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cibulkova would get it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Outmatched and outclassed Dominika.

This speech tho.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

"Thanks a lot, you're a nice guy" 

What a heartfelt tribute to her husband :banderas


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats Li Na


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

So happy for Li, and that has to be up there with one of the best victory speeches ever.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dat GOAT victory speech


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I understand why you think this era is the greatest because of the big 4, but what about the rest of the tour? There is no depth, not much competition. The big 4 dominates because they are great players but also because the the rest tour are just not very good. At this rate, even declined Rafa/Djokovic/Murray could still win slams in their 30s. This is why I want Janowicz(a guy I don't really like) and Dimitrov to step up, they clearly have the potential to do big things as of now its looks like Dimitrov could be the one.


I think everyone wants to see someone step up and challenge the top four. Wawrinka is doing it, albeit a little late in his career. Dimitrov could well soon. It needs it tbh.



Samoon said:


> You say this era is the toughest to win slams but the era which Fed dominated was very tough to wins slams too, you want to know why? A player had to get to past one of the best/best ever grass/hard court player(Federer) and the best clay court player ever just to win 1 slam. And Rafa's level clay during the Federer era is higher imo because he was a clay court specialist at that time, his movement, speed were all much better back then which helps a lot on clay. Now that has declined and Rafa had to adapt and change his playing style to play on hard court and grass which affected his level play on clay(he still wins everything because he still that good on clay). With all due to respect to Djokovic and Murray, they are no where near the level of Fed/Nadal.


This is what really separates it for me. When you compare the players Federer had to beat to win his slams compared to Nadal, and the players that Nadal has, having always had to beat at least one of Federer, Murray or Djokovic, it's incredible how many he's won.

Federer was beating guys like Baghdatis, Roddick (who was okay, never great). Ferrer could've won a fair few in that era! Federer's early dominance wasn't as impressive as the stats would suggest, but I don't want to take that away from him because I respect how superior he was and the man that he is. Nadal doing what he's done against the other top three, as well as troublesome guys like Tsonga & Del Potro, who have toppled Federer & Murray in slams too is just magnificent. The difference between Fed's era of 2003-2008 and Nadal's from 2008 onwards is massive, absolutely massive. That's why I think Nadal is the greatest.



Samoon said:


> H2H against Rafa is bad, but there a lot of factors why it is so. Firstly they are 5 years of age difference, most of their meeting were on Nadal best surface i.e clay, and the main and most important factor, the match up issue.


If you're going to be the greatest, you have to beat anybody on any surface. Nadal took the beatings at Wimbledon and eventually beat him in 2008. He found a way to win where Federer never did at the French against him, and Rafa did it a very young age. Federer was still at an age where he had the chance to beat Rafa in the French.

Nadal was primarily a clay court player but if you take away the French meetings, it's still 4-2 Rafa. The only defeats came in 2006 & 2007 when he was only 20 & 21, very early in his career.



Samoon said:


> You keep on bringing records that support Rafa but I can also bring some Federer's record like for example his 302 weeks at No.1, his consecutive final/sf/qf streak, etc...


His stats are impressive, but they're not always black & white. Like I said before, I respect his dominance. If you compare slam entries and converting those to titles, Rafa would come out on top, I believe.

We've both said, it's personal opinion and I respect your opinion, and you. It's not something that has a right answer, which is why it's great to debate.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

STANimal vs. NaDULL! Another squash match, or does Wawrinka actually have a chance here?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I lolled at Li Na's winning speech, one of the best I've seen. Congrats to her, she deserved to win and happy she's got another slam to add to the French.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I don't give Wawrinka any chance, it's going 4 at the most. Nadal will use the same tactics as he did against Roger. Stan shouldn't be too disappointed if he loses, hes already had an amazing run, and hopefully he can continue his form .


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> If you're going to be the greatest, you have to beat anybody on any surface. Nadal took the beatings at Wimbledon and eventually beat him in 2008. He found a way to win where Federer never did at the French against him, and Rafa did it a very young age. Federer was still at an age where he had the chance to beat Rafa in the French.


True, but there is nothing much Fed can do. Nadal will always find that backhand. Single handed backhands will always find it tough to beat Nadal. Grass or faster surfaces could be different because Nadal topspin isn't as effective but on clay or slow hard courts its different. And you can't ask Fed to change to a two handed backhand.



> Nadal was primarily a clay court player but if you take away the French meetings, it's still 4-2 Rafa. The only defeats came in 2006 & 2007 when he was only 20 & 21, very early in his career.


Rafa was a beast on grass in 2007, apart from 2008, there was no other year imo where he was better on grass.



Nige™ said:


> We've both said, it's personal opinion and I respect your opinion, and you. It's not something that has a right answer, which is why it's great to debate.


True, a lot people can still argue for Rod Laver for example. 

As for you rest of your post, I'm really not gonna bother, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree here. it's always nice debating with you Nige


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Yea I don't give Wawrinka any chance, it's going 4 at the most. Nadal will use the same tactics as he did against Roger. Stan shouldn't be too disappointed if he loses, hes already had an amazing run, and hopefully he can continue his form .


Yup, forehand topspin to the BH. But Wawrinka backhand is far better than Roger atm, so he'll be able to handle it far better than Roger. I've seen the last match and he was able to cope with it. I hope his backhand is in top form tonight, it will need to be.

Ps: sorry for double post, wanted to put in my other post but pressed enter by accident.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Just a couple of hours, for Nadal vs Wawrinka. Hopefully Nadal wins his 14th grand slam. :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

More like hopefully Stan wins his first slam


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Come oooooooon Stan, he's off to a cracking start so far. Hopefully he can keep hold of this set.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't get too excited guys, Nadal is a guy well known guy for comebacks.

I like what I'm seeing though especially the way he won that last game,


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Let him off the hook there.

A few more first serves would be nice


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Did Nadal actually just get called for a time violation? Goodness me. And Stan breaks in the first game of the 2nd set. He's on fire right now, I wonder if he can keep it up for another set and a half or so.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea he did, and rightfully so, he abuses that rule so much


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

That backhand


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Yea he did, and rightfully so, he abuses that rule so much


It's about time. If you create a rule, you need to enforce it.

Uh oh, Nadal's taking a medical time out.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Nadal looks winded


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> It's about time. If you create a rule, you need to enforce it.
> 
> Uh oh, Nadal's taking a medical time out.


Exactly, but too often the umpired don't do anything

Shit, Wawrinka getting pissed


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Nadal hitting that oxygen tank.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

...what's happened to Nadal?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow.... the crowd reactions....

Nadal looks really wrong here


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Nadal looks like shit...if Stan wins this one, hes winning the whole thing. No way Nadal survives 5 sets.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't want him to win but you never want to see a player injured in a slam final. I'm hoping that it's maybe something that improves, I remember at the French a couple of years ago Murray started off with an injury and it kept improving, he eventually won the match. Could be a case of waiting for it to get better.

It would be a shoddy way for Wawrinka to win his first slam too, although I guess a slam is a slam.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What is happening? I want Stan to win but to win like this? It would be suck.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

2-0! :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

this is sad


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's over Wawrinka is going to win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What fuck is going on............... :kobe5


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What's wrong with Nadal? He's barely moving.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What's wrong with Nadal? He's barely moving.


Looks like back pain.


Huh, interesting 3 set so far.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Quite a bizarre final. Sucks that Nadal is injured.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is just weird.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Rafa's play possum.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking Wawrinka get your head back in the game


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Placed a bet on Rafa win now (just for lolz)...total 180.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chismo said:


> Rafa's play possum.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stan is choking hard. Rafa in 5 imo, might get on it whilst it's still a good return.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nadal seems like he's alright now...maybe he was just holding out until the painkillers kicked in. Next set will be very interesting, I need a Stan win. Come on Wawrinka!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FINALLY HE BREAKS


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadal breaks back lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is getting ridiculous, what the fuck was that. I'm speechless........ Stan??? just.. why???


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

STAN THE MAN
THE STANIMAL
STANISLAS LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

STAN THE MAN!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice of Nadal to play on when he could easily have quit, let Stan have his special moment at the end.

Nice of Stan to show respect to Nadal by keeping the celebrations to a minimum.

Nice guys :terry1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Stan. 1st slam title you deserve it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It kinda of sucks that this had to end like this, its really a shame that Nadal had to get injured but really respect, he could have easily retired but he didn't do that, he continued play, not let his opponent win by retirement(because I'm sure that would suck much more). It must really suck to get injured during a slam final. I feel sad for him.

But still, I'm happy for Stan, a slam is a slam, he earned, he deserved it, he beat Djokovic, no one can take this win away for him. First player to beat Rafaole in a slam, and he is now the #3. Good for him. 

I hope he keeps this up


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

SUPER STAN!!!!!

Much deserved. World #3 :mark:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm really happy for Stan, but this is a tainted victory. Shame. Fucking Federer and his Rafa complex, man... Imagine Stan/Roger in the finals, would've been an all time classic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It isn't that tainted. Stan was battering him before injury. If anything the injury affected Stan more than Rafa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> It isn't that tainted. Stan was battering him before injury. *If anything the injury affected Stan more than Rafa*


Don't be such a mark.

Happy for Stan though and he didn't drop on the floor like an annoying fool when he won like most do. Double points for him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Superb! So pleased for Stan. I think there'll be so much talk about Rafa's injury that it'll take away from what Stan did in beating Djokovic in the QF and then dominating Nadal in the first set and early in the second before the injury. Stan recovered well after the mental block in the third and at times in the fourth, and the class he showed in not celebrating and going to the net typifies him.

It's a pity the usually superb Australian crowd didn't show any class when Rafa came back on court. Anyone could see he was struggling beforehand with his serve especially. So disgusting that, and even after Rafa wouldn't criticise them and didn't even mention the injury in his speech. Class from both.

A final full of drama and a really significant win in terms of the top three domination. It's a pity that Wawrinka is coming this good at the age of 28. It really blows the rankings open too; putting Ferrer out of the top four, putting himself in and Murray dropping to 6th!

Hopefully now Rafa's injury isn't so serious and he's good to go soon.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Props to Stan he definitely deserved the win.

Props to Rafa as well for not retiring when he easily could have.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, was a bit wrong. Just my excitement. What I meant was Stan completely went off the boil, and Rafa got himself back into the match after the injury.

I don't think it taints the win that much because Stan was winning beforehand. If Rafa was a set up then yeah


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Who takes #4 then if Ferrer and Murray drop out?

Has to be Berdych or Fed since Del Potro did jack shit before being eliminated.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> Who takes #4 then if Ferrer and Murray drop out?
> 
> Has to be Berdych or Fed since Del Potro did jack shit before being eliminated.


Del Potro is #4 atm and Federer is #8 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

The amount of people laying into Nadal is pretty sad tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po is #4 because he vultured a load of 500's last year :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Rafa 2. Novak 3. Stan 'The MOTHERFUCKING Man' 4. DelPotato 5. Ferret 6. Murray 7. Big Berd 8. Fede-roar 9. Gasquet 10. Tsonga

That's going to make things interesting going forward. Ideally Ferrer does next to nothing on the hard courts now because he'll probably do okay on clay again. I'd never wish injury on anyone or anything like that so I hope he decides he needs to take a break for the benefit of the sport. Seems likely right?!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Get Ferrer out of the top 8 and Tsonga back in


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't understand the hate for Ferrer. A very consistent player who's made a grand slam final.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I expect Gasquet's spot to be challenged a bit. Maybe this will finally be the year of RAONIC!! Stan surged last year, someone will almost certainly step up, especially if they have Magnus 'The Real *SUPER* Coach' cloned. Dimitrov's got a big margin to make up. Nishikori was close last year before his slump in the second half of the year. Gasquet might hang on by being the most consistent of the inconsistent bunch!



Destiny said:


> Don't understand the hate for Ferrer. A very consistent player who's made a grand slam final.


Because he makes tennis about as watchable as paint drying. Consistent but boring. He's to tennis what sandpaper is to masturbation, slightly painful.

I admire his determination but I'd rather spend a whole Murray match watching 'Judy Cam' than watch Ferrer suck the life out of his opponents & spectators. At least Nadal does it with some style.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

With the rankings the way they are now, the next year is going to be very interesting for the top 8.

1. Rafa - Has a huge amount of points to defend quite soon, he went on a huge winning streak once he'd returned, he has a lot of Masters titles, and two grand slams still to defend this year. Who knows if his back issue is something that's likely to affect him in other tournaments but it's still a big ask for him to defend what he did last year. I'm not sure he'll hold onto his ranking.

2. Djokovic - Could see him making number one again despite his performance at the AO mostly because I can't see Rafa maintaining his ranking points. He doesn't have all the titles to defend that Nadal does but he's got to a lot of finals and still has finals points to defend at Wimbledon and the US Open. Hopefully he can bounce back from this tournament and get back some of the form we've seen previously.

3. Wawrinka is obviously already having a very good year. He's now a slam champion and has broke into the world top four. It could get even better if he continues with this form. It'll be difficult to break that top two mould, but who knows.

4. Del Potro: Where did he come to number four from? I don't remember him doing that well in a huge amount recently. Could see him dropping down the rankings as he doesn't seem able to make the impact he has previously.

5. Ferrer: Quite shocked he'd dropped out of the top four as he's very consistent but others are now making a mark (Wawrinka/Berdych) he's got a French Open final to defend too, so I could see him drop a little further down.

6. Murray: He's got a few more points to defend in the near future, but once it gets to clay season he should be able to pick up a lot. He didn't do very well, and completely missed the French. So while he's got Wimbledon to defend he's got the clay season, and anything past the US Open to tally them up. I see him making it back to number three or four by the end of the year.

7. Berdych: He's been playing well recently and if he becomes consistent with that I could see him moving up a few places this year. I still don't see him winning a slam, but he's a good shout for getting fairly deep into slams.

8. Federer: He seems to have found some great form out of nowhere. Yes, Rafa is still his kryptonite but he's a tough ask against pretty much any other player. I could see him making it back to a slam final this year. Maybe Wimbledon or the US Open. But I still don't see him winning another one unfortunately.

I think by the end of the year the rankings will look like this:

1. Novak Djokovic
2. Rafael Nadal
3. Andy Murray
4. Stanilas Wawrinka
5. Roger Federer
6. Tomas Berdych
7. David Ferrer
8. Juan Martin Del Potro

Or maybe someone like Tsonga making a dent in the top 8 if his form improves and he can stay consistent.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I will say....

1. Djokovic
2. Nadal
3. Murray
4. Stan
5. Del Po
6. Federer
7. Berdych
8. Tsonga

I think Djokovic will win more than Rafa this year. Murray will be good enough to finish at #3. Stan's slam win i am guessing will be enough to keep him in the top 4. I think Del Potro will finally win a masters and a few 500 events to finish #5 with Federer not too far behind. Berdych will have another Berdych year. I think Ferrer's decline has come, which will allow Tsonga to sneak back into the top 8


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame it went the way it did after the 1st set. Does taint Wawrinka's victory a little but so did choking in the 3rd set when Nadal was a broken man and still won the set. Wawrinka deserves it though for beating Djokovic and pummelling Nadal in the 1st set. That 1st set from Wawrinka was insane. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Top 8:

1. Nadal
2. Djokovic
3. Del Potro(he will keep on vulturing ATP 500s/250s)
4. Murray
5. Wawrinka
6. Federer
7. Berdych
8. Tsonga


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I want Del Po to win a slam this year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

After his epic fails in New York & Melbourne, I think the grand expectations of Del Po need to drop significantly. He's well down the pecking order for me. It's almost like those blindly expecting Daniel Bryan to win the Rumble tonight.

I hope that Stan's performances have inspired the other nearly players to work hard and believe they can challenge too and not just bend over like Ferrer. Stan's shown that with the raw talent, right coaching and work ethic it can be done. That backhand though, it gives me the Mr.G excitement quivers. It annoys me though at the same time. Whenever I try it every week, my backhand down the line flies way long.:$ Cross court is fine, but down the line, AWAY TO THE BEACHES.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Eh it's not like Ferrer lacks work ethic and rolls over. He just doesn't have the winners in his game to beat the elite players. The likes of Wawrinka and Del Potro and even Gasquet do, it's just putting it all together to form a consistently high quality game to compete with the top 3. 

Hopefully Wawrinka can keep that level up because it's always great to have another genuine threat to Slams. He was producing a similarly high standard last year and was unlucky to meet Djokovic at his best at Aussie and US Opens. Everyone probably said the same about Del Potro though and he hasn't really kicked on at that level since.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

But tbf, Del Potro was derailed by an injury. But he's had enough time to get back to 2009 form and it hasn't quite happened. IMO he plays too conservatively given his weapons and needs to take more risks when facing the lower ranked players. At times it seems he thinks he can just show up and beat players like RBA and Chardy, but they end up playing well and Del Po loses as a result


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tbh I don't think it taints his victory at all, first man ever to beat Djokovic and Nadal at a slam, second man in the lat 38 slams other than the big 4 to win a slam. He was playing like a boss in the first set and a half until Nadal got injured then he lost his cool. But to me, he deserves it 100%.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He was playing best and deserves it but it's undoubtable that Nadal barely being able to move or serve for over half of the match taints the achievement a little because it costs Stan the chance of saying he beat Nadal at his best.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I guess so, it sucks that he wasn't able to celebrate like he wanted to when he won, but goes to show his class.

This was his first win after 38 attempts second most behind Goran Ivansevic with 46.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I woke up this morning with the surprising news that Wawrinka, beat Nadal, tbf he deserved this even when i support Nadal, all the time. Wawrinka demonstrated a great level and class, 

Too bad we didn't see Nadal at his best beacuse it was a little boring match, after the first set.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It will be interesting to see what Nadal does from here, if he takes another hiatus or not,.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Del Potro is #4 atm and Federer is #8 if I'm not mistaken


Terrible that a bloke who gets outed in the 2nd round is #4 in the world and actually gains on guys who have done meaningful things in the last year. Oh well.



Lawls said:


> The amount of people laying into Nadal is pretty sad tbh.


Indeed. I can understand where some are coming from (the tendency of players to feign injury to get the timeout to reset their mind and make a comeback in the game), but it's clear as crystal that he was legitimately injured and out of respect to the opponent and sport he soldiered on to give Stan his moment, rather than quitting like a bitch, i.e Tomic.



nazzac said:


> Del Po is #4 because he vultured a load of 500's last year :lol


They need to cap these events to prevent the vultures exploitation of the rankings which deny the slams some great matchups deep in the tournament, and leave us with downers (i.e a potential Novak vs Berdych match, or Nadal vs Ferrer).



Nige™ said:


> 1. Rafa 2. Novak 3. Stan 'The MOTHERFUCKING Man' 4. DelPotato 5. Ferret 6. Murray 7. Big Berd 8. Fede-roar 9. Gasquet 10. Tsonga
> 
> That's going to make things interesting going forward. Ideally Ferrer does next to nothing on the hard courts now because he'll probably do okay on clay again. I'd never wish injury on anyone or anything like that so I hope he decides he needs to take a break for the benefit of the sport. Seems likely right?!


I'd expect Rafa to stay on top through the clay season, but after that is anyones game. Fed's new form could see a resurgence at Wimbledon/US, but that's dependent on him bypassing his kryptonite.



Destiny said:


> Don't understand the hate for Ferrer. A very consistent player who's made a grand slam final.


He's boring and does fuck all in the big events. A flat track bully if you will.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We hate Ferrer cause he is the king of vultures, and basically is the big 4's bitch.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> He's boring and *does fuck all in the big events.* A flat track bully if you will.


Lets his slam results results in 2012 and 2013:

AO: QF, SF
RG: SF, F
W: QF, QF
USO: SF, QF

His results in masters are pretty consistent too. Reach the QF in AO this year.

That's quite good actually, he basically lived up to his seeding in most of these events.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Lets his slam results results in 2012 and 2013:
> 
> AO: QF, SF
> RG: SF, F
> ...


I meant in terms of challenging the top 4 for victory. He's fucking hopeless and should be eliminated by them around the round of 16 to truly reflect his ranking.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


>


What app is this? It looks phenomenal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I got it off Stanislas Wawrinka's twitter page. But most likely it's the ATP app?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is anyone keeping up with Davis Cup this weekend?

Team GB taking a 2-0 lead against the US was just beautiful  Querrey choking in a big way but credit to Ward for sticking in there and playing some unbelievable tennis in the match. You have to question the option of choosing clay for this tie though. Unless the thought process was 'Murray's not as good on clay' or 'Murray might not play if we choose clay'. 

I can't see anyone beating the Swiss team with Federer and Wawrinka competing. I think they'll win the Davis Cup this year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Is anyone keeping up with Davis Cup this weekend?
> 
> Team GB taking a 2-0 lead against the US was just beautiful  Querrey choking in a big way but credit to Ward for sticking in there and playing some unbelievable tennis in the match. You have to question the option of choosing clay for this tie though. Unless the thought process was 'Murray's not as good on clay' or 'Murray might not play if we choose clay'.
> 
> I can't see anyone beating the Swiss team with Federer and Wawrinka competing. I think they'll win the Davis Cup this year.


Yeah I watched the last set and a half of Ward last night before bed, was very surprised & pleased to see him humble Querrey like that.

We should be home & dry now, but I was disappointed that Serbia didn't try to compete against Switzerland. No Novak or Tipsy, Troicki for obvious reasons. They should've just forfeited in fairness when you look at who's playing for them. It was a shock to see 'Grand Slam Champ' Stan lose the first set though.

A win on clay for us in San Diego and o clay is really good, and it's giving Murray best of five workouts too.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh, and I must say. Murray looked good in his match yesterday. Yes, it was against Donald Young, but he looked sharp, his forehand was impressive especially and he looked comfortable on the clay. Will be good to get the practise for him, it's probably a good idea to play the doubles too, just to get more match practise in. Will be a good win for GB if they can continue (which I think they will), and onto the quarter finals.

The Switzerland/Serbia clash is/was never going to be in doubt. It's a pity Djokovic didn't play considering it's meant to much to him in the past. They have no big named players on the team and are facing two slam champions which is almost a certain loss for them.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah I watched the last set and a half of Ward last night before bed, was very surprised & pleased to see him humble Querrey like that.
> 
> We should be home & dry now, but I was disappointed that Serbia didn't try to compete against Switzerland. No Novak or Tipsy, Troicki for obvious reasons. They should've just forfeited in fairness when you look at who's playing for them. It was a shock to see 'Grand Slam Champ' Stan lose the first set though.
> 
> A win on clay for us in San Diego and o clay is really good, and it's giving Murray best of five workouts too.


Wawrinka played awful in that match, he seemed exhausted which is not surprising after his run in AO. Fed look average in his match, did what he had to do but he didn't play well. Since Switzerland already qualified, I don't think Stan should play the next match.

Spain is eliminated by Germany. Great


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Germany should play Daniel Brands.

France also through. Would be better if their team was Tsonga,Paire,Mopnfils and Llodra imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This could be the strongest Swiss team in a long time. They convincingly beat Serbia, granted Djokovic was was not playing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Given who played for Serbia, we should've beaten them without Murray.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Given who played for Serbia, we should've beaten them without Murray.


Umm Switzerland played Serbia, and USA played Britian. lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He's saying GB would have beaten the Serbian team who played Switzerland even without Murray that's how bad their team was.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Right okay my bad, I'm not so sure though ,without Murray that GBR would have beaten Serbia.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Who played for Serbia? Because if Djokovic and Tipsy didn't then I'd bet on us winning with Evans and a doubles pairing like Flemming/Marray.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd never heard of them. Think Stan played Lazovic? If Ward can beat Querrey, pretty sure he could've beaten either one of those Serbian jobbers.

A weekend in Italy come early April sounds like a nice little getaway. Hopefully Laura & Heather tag along for moral support.:bosh5


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer will play Davis Cup QF










In other news, Wawrinka withdraws from Rotterdam due to leg injury, that would explain why he played poorly in the Davis Cup.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hahaha he really likes those hashtags.

Well USA are out, so supporting Swiss all teh way


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan doesn't need to play there because n of his slam win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Draw for Rotterdam. That is a solid field right there. Looking forward to it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That's quite a strong field, looking forward to it.

Hopefully Del Potro wins it. Would also be great if Dimitrov does it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wait so Del Potro faces Monfils first round? That's a potential upset right there


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Wait so Del Potro faces Monfils first round? That's a potential upset right there


Yeah it is. Tsonga vulnerable against Mayer too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Monfils wins Marseille open


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cilic wins Zagreb Indoors


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zLQjNo8cqEA


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zLQjNo8cqEA


Rafa picks his ass for 30 seconds and you guys watch him. HHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was classless and disrespectful but oh well, that's something that I would expect from someone like Tursunov. But tbf, the point he brought up was spot on, I mean he is right, its not only Rafa but also the other top players like Fed, Djokovic, Murray, etc.. they are favoured more than the other players, rules should enforced equally on everyone, just because you are a top player doesn't mean you should get get a free pass imo. But the way Tursunov expressed himself was just childish and disrespectful, he should have been more careful with his words.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

How was that in any way classless? He asked a simple question and bought up a perfect example.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> How was that in any way classless? He asked a simple question and bought up a perfect example.


Uhm what? the way he expressed himself was pretty bad, its so obvious.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He didn't need to say "you guys watch Rafa pick his ass for 30 seconds." I get his point but he didn't need to make it in the manner he did.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It was still funny though, even if it was classless.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's not classless. If it offends anyone then I don't want to say because he's only telling the truth and everyone knows it. Is it classless now to moan when you feel you get a rough call in any context? Christ.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope people weren't offended by it. I wouldn't call it classless either really tbh. He just didn't need to mention Rafa picking his arse. He'd made his point before it just by mentioning Rafa constantly escapes violations. He didn't need to say anymore than that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Uhm what? the way he expressed himself was pretty bad, its so obvious.


Well is it fucking classless, that Nadal abuses the shit out of the time rule, and get's away with it time and time again? He knows he's over the limit, everyone else does, but obviously he does;t care cause he;'s clearly getting away with it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe saying it was classless was a little too much but still like Nige said, he didn't need to say that Rafa picks his ass, that was not needed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well I'm glad someone called him out.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First we had Wawrinka calling out Uncle Toni's illegal coaching, and now Tursunov calls Rafa out on time violations.

Getting wise to it all


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> First we had Wawrinka calling out Uncle Toni's illegal coaching, and now Tursunov calls Rafa out on time violations.
> 
> Getting wise to it all


Dam RIGHT!

Monfils upset Tsonga!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gulbis defeats Del Potro.

Won some money on that, and Janowicz-Berdych


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

A few upsets today. Murray also loses to Cillic, he hadn't been playing well in any of the matches in this tournament so no shock really.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's still strange knowing that Wawrinka is a grand slam champion and the 3rd best player in the world.

It's been a month almost and it just hasn't sunk in


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One of the most open seasons in a while


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think we will have a Gulbis/Cilic final, they are both playing very well in this tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mna if only Gulbis can get his head on straight, so much potential wasted.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych wins Rotterdam

Ferrer wins Buenos Aires

Nishikori wins Memphis


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Good effort from Fognini today against Bedene after getting bageled in the second set at the Rio Open. Some signs of fatigue coming off his match against Ferrer playing in the final of Copa Claro. But he keeps rolling on the dirt. Nadal looked a bit shaky against Traver in the second set misfiring forehands - granted Traver put up a decent fight but Rafa takes the win 6-3 7-5.

Was surprised to see Almagro go out to The Dog. (Dolgopolov)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

beautiful point


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic Federer Dubai SF!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Old man still has it, Federer beats Djokovic 3-6 6-3 6-2. Fabulous stuff from Fed, first time he has beaten Djokovic after losing the first set.

Already has 3 top 10 wins this year, Djokovic, Murray and Tsonga.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wish I'd seen that, read it was a terrific performance from Federer.

Gutted to find out flights to Naples are over £200 for the Davis Cup, would've loved a weekend in Italy (although Naples wasn't first choice city) along with some tennis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's an awesome results for Fed, has a chance to win a title adn climb backup the rankings.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer played well, Djokovic not so from the 2nd set onwards. Federer coming to the net more and winning points at the net more often than not has made him dangerous again.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer really needs to win tonight, he really needs this title, and it would suck if he beats Djokovic but then loses to Berdych.

Berdych is in great form as well, so its 50-50 imo, hope Roger plays like he did against Novak, if he does he would win then.

A beautiful point from yesterday's match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Loving the new aggressive net play from Fed, something that is very unique in today's singles tour


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dimitrov beats Murray :mark:

Gonna face Anderson in the final.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins Dubai 

Now hoping Dimitrov can get his first ATP 500 tomorrow, would be great


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cracking to see him back in this form. It's a pity he didn't challenge more in the tournament that mattered against a not fully fit Murray, but all the same, it's great that he's looking to be more competitive this year. Edberg doing some real good work with him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I hate to be that guy but Djokovic and Berdych both crumbled pretty bad at a set up to let Federer back in. But yeah all the same it's good to see playing a lot better and competing again.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You're right. It's just great to see him a lot better than last year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was great win, 6th title in Dubai. 78 overall. Will be very interesting to see hhow he does from here on. 

Hopefully Dimitrov wins


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dimitrov wins 7-6 3-6 7-6 

What a great week of tennis for me, Federer wins yesterday and now Dimitrov. Beautiful.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan da Man is back next week as #3 seed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gonna be a highly competitive first Masters series of the year.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

nazzac said:


> Stan da Man is back next week as #3 seed



Never met a Stan Stan :lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Indian wells draw:

(1)Nadal 
Bye
Istomin 
Stepanek
Smyckek
Sock
Bye
(27)Dolgopolov

(24)Monfils
Bye
Stakhovsky
Kubot
Golubev
Harrison
Bye
(13)Fognini

(10)Raonic
Bye
Becker
Roger-Vasselin
Falla
Delbonis
Bye
(18)Janowicz

(32)Andujar
Bye
Vesely
Sijsling
Qualifier
Rosol
Bye
(5)Murray

(3)Wawrinka
Bye
Karlovic
Bogomolov
Qualifier
Querrey
Bye
(30)Seppi

(17)Anderson
Bye
Hewitt
Ebden
Russell
Young
Bye
(14)Youzhny

(11)Haas
Bye
Chardy
Williams
Gimeno-Traver
Giraldo
Bye
(19)Nishikori

(28)Tursunov
Bye
Monaco
Qualifier
Qualifier
Qualifier
Bye 
(7)Federer

8)Gasquet
Bye
Mahut
Gabashvili
Zeballos
Ram
Bye
(29)Verdasco

(21)Kohlschriber
Bye
Kamke
Lu
Przysiezny
Davydenko
Bye
(12)Isner

(15)Dimitrov
Bye
Haase 
Qualifier
Nedovyesov
Sousa
Bye
(20)Gulbis

(26)Mayer
Bye
Brands
Nieminen
Bautista Agut
Johnson
Bye
(4)Berdych

(6)Del Potro
Bye
Lopez
Sela
Kukushkin
Qualifier
Bye
(25)Pospisil

(23)Simon
Bye
Qualifier
Qualifier
Benneteau
Qualifier
Bye
(9)Tsonga

(16)Robredo
Bye
Klahn
Matosevic
Carreno Busta
Qualifier
Bye
(22)Cilic

(31)Dodig
Bye
Gonzalez
Mannarino
Hanescu 
Qualifier
Bye
(2)Djokovic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dimitrov and Gulbis can potentially do some damage here


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Top half is heavier with the projected QF's


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Falla beats Janowicz :mark:

Rosol takes first set against Murray :mark:

Shvedova winning 4 matches in a row :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sneaky selfie


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Watched part of their match yesterday.

Dat Doubles team :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan clinical against Karlovic. Good win, because big servers can be difficult after a layoff

Berdych out


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tsonga is looking awful this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man this is the most consistent I have ever seen Gulbis peform


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Tsonga is looking awful this year.


True. Hasn't looked right since injury last year


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DOGO BEATS NADAL!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Great. Now whoever wins between Fed/Wawrinka should reach the final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Also means we don't see Murray-Nadal again!!

Stan looking great atm. Only drops 2 games against Seppi :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray has been struggling too


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yup, should have lost against Vesely in fact. He won't pose much a challenge to Fed/Wawrinka if he continues with this form.

Fed/Wawrinka won their doubles match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go Grigor!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gulbis wins that match.

Djokovic lost a set to Alejandro Gonzalez lol.

The form table looks like it has the 2 Swiss at the top


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What is going on in the top 4 lol, Gulbis finally using his talent


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think we might be hitting a transitional stage. Some younger players are stepping up a little more, and the established players don't look as dominant. That is when we end up getting different Grand Slam winners such as Wawrinka, and Johansson 

Says something when Wawrinka is the best player in the world atm. Who would have thought that?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stan is out!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I watched the first 2 sets, and Anderson played really well, but something seemed off with Stan. 

Well at least he won doubles with Fed 

I think Federer will take the title here. Federer looks in good form atm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Open season so far, in 2014.

I expect this from the Women's but not the men lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There seems to be no 'big four' grip this year


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

As long as Fed is winning, I like the new unredictability in men's tennis, seems like anything can happen these days.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Fed will take the title too.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Miiiiiisttterrrr Annnnderrrrrrssssonnnn


Think Fed's got this. Should face Djoker in the finals. 

Women's side on the other hand looks really bland.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not sure if they are in the same half or not?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed really look very good against Haas and Anderson, he played great tennis there. He'll face Dolgolopov in the semis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed to win in 3 sets. 
Djokovic will win in 2


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Djoker dominated Benneteau will face Big John Isner. they've had some close matches. still got my money on djoker obviously.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It will go two tie breaks


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed/Djkovic in the final

Going with Fed in 3.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON FED!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fucking hell, it's so goddamn frustrating to be a Roger Federer fan.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great Final. Shame about the anti-climatic tie-breaker. It's really great to see Federer properly competing at the top level of the game again.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Decent match. Fed played a great game to break Djokovic when he was serving for the match but it sucks that he played such a shit tie break. Great week for him regardless.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chismo said:


> Fucking hell, it's so goddamn frustrating to be a Roger Federer fan.


Naw man, Fed is playing best in a long time, I'm happy with his performance.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray splits with Lendl


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro withdrew from Miami. He should only come back once he is fully recovered, no need to play with an injury. Doesn't matter how long it takes, 3 months or 6 months. Just make sure you are fully recovered when you come back.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Murray splits with Lendl


Lol that's a bit premature


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I watched Serena vs Shvedova last night, and despite putting up a good effort, Slava manages to taint it again by choking HARD.

After going a break down, Shvedova bossed it until Serena got a netcord at 30-15 *5-4. In the tiebreak, Shvedova had 3 set points, 2 on her own serve. She missed a FH and Double faulted . Then proceeded to lose the set and couldn't get into the match again.

I really wonder what goes on in her head


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Meh, she made it competitive for one set, that good for her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro to have wrist surgery and could be out for 8-12 months


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wasnt this the same surgery he had last time? Damm


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a shame. Really suck that his is so injury prone, if it wasn't for those injuries...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Wasnt this the same surgery he had last time? Damm


Yeah, but it was on the other wrist i think.

The guy can't catch a break, yet players like Berdych never get injured


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why Berdych lol?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Because out of the top 8 players, he seems to never be injured.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nadal looks like he's out for blood


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Because out of the top 8 players, he seems to never be injured.


Thought you hated Berdych or something lol, cause Fed never get's injured either


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Thought you hated Berdych or something lol, cause Fed never get's injured either


That was until last year where he was injured between Indian Wells and Madrid. Got injured at Gstaad too and had to skip Toronto as a result


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tsonga was pretty lucky against Baghdatis last night but a good comeback nonetheless.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That Tsonga/Baghdatis match was really fun actually. I'd put it more down to great play by Tsonga to come from 5-1 down in the tie-break because he won them points tbf. Winning on a Double Fault is lucky but he did blow his own Set Point on a Double too. Thought he saved all the Break Points in the 3rd too rather than Baghdatis losing them.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Thought you hated Berdych or something lol, cause Fed never get's injured either


Well you are sort of right. I don't like Berdych, but i don't hate him either. But my point still remains that he has had luck on his side in regards to injuries. Federer did too until last year, and Djokovic hasn't been injured a lot over the past few years.



Seabs said:


> *That Tsonga/Baghdatis match was really fun actually. I'd put it more down to great play by Tsonga to come from 5-1 down in the tie-break because he won them points tbf. Winning on a Double Fault is lucky but he did blow his own Set Point on a Double too. Thought he saved all the Break Points in the 3rd too rather than Baghdatis losing them.*


I think that is one part of Tsonga that is often overlooked. Tsonga does play the big points very well, especially on serve


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Well you are sort of right. I don't like Berdych, but i don't hate him either. But my point still remains that he has had luck on his side in regards to injuries. Federer did too until last year, and Djokovic hasn't been injured a lot over the past few years.


I agree that luck is a factor but its not only that, its the way the player maintain themselves, keep themselves healthy and fit and also their style of play. Fed and Berdych's style of play is not that physical as compared to let say Nadal.

Fed's looking pretty good, SF should pretty much guaranteed. Huge difference in his level of play this year as compared to last year so far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray/Tsonga could be quite interesting today. Neither have been playing anywhere close to the level they're capable of. Maybe that'll change in this match.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer is back at the top 4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Already? 

Man he destroyed Gasguet today


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Disappointing loss but not worried, Fed usually doesn't do well in Miami, at least he got back to the top 4 and that's what matters.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic will win back to back Masters 1000


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^I think so too. He's playing very well this tournament. I'm not sure I can see Nadal beating him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal is playing Berdych too


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych and Nishikori both pull out, thus Nadal & Djokovic receive byes to the final


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Strong Semi Finals.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What the fuck.

Djokovic to win in 3


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well at least the final should be good, unless one of them withdraws/retires of course.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL @ both Nishikori and Berdych pulling out. Makes a good final though.

I think Djokovic will win.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going for Djokovic in three two win his second title in a row.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I normally would go with Djoker in this, but I just have had the feeling Nadal was going to win this since the early rounds.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

On the women's side looks like Queen Serena continues to devour anything in her path. 

She's hasn't lost to Sharapova since 2004 and is 10-1 all time vs her opponent in the finals Li Na

Where do you guys put Serena all-time for women?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Top 3 behind Steffi and Martina


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sad news is that Daniel Brands has mono (Infectious mononucleosis) 

Get well soon


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shit that's horrible


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

what is that.. 11-1?

hahah yes, you good serena, you very good at hit the ball!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Serena is definitely in the discussion for GOAT for me. Probably top two or three for me.

As for the final, I'm gonna say Djokovic in three.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hingis & Lisicki just won the womens doubles.

This makes me laugh for some reason :lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadal is now 0-4 in Miami finals(lost 2 to Djokovic, 1 to Davydenko, 1 to Federer).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal gonna rip everyone in teh clay season now....again


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wawrinka losing fpalm

Well thankfully Fed won his match so its 1-1. Hopefully they win doubles, it may prove to be key, I don't trust Stan against Mikhail.

France is 0-2 against Germany without Haas, Mayer, Kohlschreiber and Brands lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

France has the most inconsistent bunch of players lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka has always sucked in the davis cup

Tsonga has sucked a lot recently


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just proves once again consistency is the most important thing in Tennis, cause its just you, no one else to rely on.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Team GB 2-1 up, whey!! Great performance in the doubles.

Can't believe they may actually reach the semi finals.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Swizterland is 1-2 fpalm

I'm confident Fed will win, but not so sure about Wawrinka, he better win.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL Tsonga, just proves he never wins anything


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He's won a masters


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray is easily beaten by Fognini, now it looks like GB won't make it. Seppi should be too strong for James Ward.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We need another great performance from Ward. Seppi on clay is a tougher prospect than Querrey was but that was still a huge win, as was the Tursunov win. He's capable but Seppi & Italy favourites. Come on Wardy!8*D


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seppi beats Ward easily so GB are out. Wawrinka won his match(thank god), now Fed is playing, he should win it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

France Gonna come back from 2-0 down :mark:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fognini played really, really well, it's not hard to see why he's won two (or three?) titles on clay this year. He's a natural on the surface and if he can keep this momentum up, he may be in line to cause a few upsets continuing through the clay court season and into the French Open. As good as Fognini was, Murray was terrible. His serve was the worst I'd seen in a while. Playing twice in a short space of time yesterday may have played a part, but he didn't play like he has the ability to.

Ward losing was expected, no matter how many times Seppi gave breaks back. Great Britain had a good run in the Davis Cup though. They have Murray and a few great doubles players too. We just need a more solid second player (even though Ward can play very well on occasion) but it's not impossible for them to continue to play well next time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roger Federer puts Switzerland in semifinals!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer takes WC for Monte Carlo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't really watch Tennis like I use to, but I'm a huge fan of Nadal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal out of Monte Carlo to Ferrer lol.

Wawrinka should make the final


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fair play to Ferrer. My criticism of him has been being unable to challenge the big guns, but to beat Rafa on clay in straight sets.:clap


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw the end of the first onwards. Nadal was awful. So many unforced errors


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer beats Nadal on clay??? Shiiiiiiiiet

Djokovic/Fed go at it once again


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The Federer/Tsonga match was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not to take anything away from Ferrer who played well but Nadal lost that match rather than Ferrer winning it. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hopefully Stan puts him away tomorrow. Doubtful about it though. Ferrer clay season and now Robson out until after Wimbledon makes me a sad chappy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer beating Nadal on HC wouldn't be a surprise as Ferrer has beaten Nadal a few times, h2h there is 5-4 in favour of Nadal but on clay was definitely unexpected.

Nadal was so shit, couldn't even put the ball back in play in the TB, 6 out those 7 points if I'm not wrong were unforced errors lol. 44 UE in total.

Credit to Ferrer though, he played well

That Federer/Tsonga match was so irritating to watch, Federer was 2/19 on bps fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I feel Federer/Djokovic could be a defining rivalry this year, already plated 3 times, all matches going the distance,.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer beats Djokovic comfortably. First set was pretty good, Djokovic looked alright, but in the 2nd set, Djokovic wasn't looking good, he was injured. All swiss final


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great news, all Swiss final!

Got back from my own match to see Federer beating Novak. Lovely jubbly.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka was so good in the first set. Hopefully he takes his first Masters title


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ALL SWISS FINAL!!! I got Fed in 3 but wouldn't mind either player win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The new Wawrinka has been able to overcome these match-up issues against top players this year (Nadal & Djokovic), so can he do the same against Fed?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

FedEx is 13-1 all time vs. Stan, interestingly though that one win came at monte carlo in 2009.

Stan seems ready to get that next win although I wonder if mental wise he can overcome the history of Fed dominance. 

Should be a great final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> The new Wawrinka has been able to overcome these match-up issues against top players this year (Nadal & Djokovic), so can he do the same against Fed?


As you said, Wawrinka is a new player now, not the mental midget, who couldn't bring it against top players, Fed's the slight favourite imo, but Wawrinka definitely has his chances, and it wouldn't be a surprise if he wins. I just hope not, I really want Fed to win MC(hes never won it before).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Warming up before the final


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wawrinka was just too strong. No complains with Federer level of play, he did what he could.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Superb in the decider was Big Stan. So pleased for him! Also great to see Federer's competitiveness rising against the odds still.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats Stan! This one would have been tough to lose since he's playing at such a high level.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Stan, bigger player on the day.

Fed's already been in 6 finals now, what a great start to the year


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Most interesting RG in years?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No Nadal is still clear favourite followed by Djokovic,


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic is injured though... He might recover for RG but we don't know if he will be back 100% healthy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nadal's recovered from losses on clay going into Roland Garros the past few years and still won it. He's been tested by Novak at RG but still prevailed. Beating the warrior on clay over five sets will take something special still IMO. He's vulnerable but you'd have to be very VERY brave to bet against Rafa winning it, especially with Novak being inconsistent this year so far.

Can Federer do it over five against Rafa on clay? History says no and is he likely to do it at this stage of his career? Murray won't come close. Wawrinka I'd like to believe could but not sure he can. We'll see though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;33188066 said:


> Nadal's recovered from losses on clay going into Roland Garros the past few years and still won it. He's been tested by Novak at RG but still prevailed. Beating the warrior on clay over five sets will take something special still IMO. He's vulnerable but you'd have to be very VERY brave to bet against Rafa winning it, especially with Novak being inconsistent this year so far.
> 
> Can Federer do it over five against Rafa on clay? History says no and is he likely to do it at this stage of his career? Murray won't come close. Wawrinka I'd like to believe could but not sure he can. We'll see though.


Novak hasn't been incosistent this year, if anything hes been pretty consistent, won Miami, IW, SF in Dubai and SF in MC, QF in AO.

He lost three matches this year only, one was against on fire Wawrinka, another against an inspired Fed and the last one he was injured.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Nadal's recovered from losses on clay going into Roland Garros the past few years and still won it. He's been tested by Novak at RG but still prevailed. Beating the warrior on clay over five sets will take something special still IMO. He's vulnerable but you'd have to be very VERY brave to bet against Rafa winning it, especially with Novak being inconsistent this year so far.
> 
> Can Federer do it over five against Rafa on clay? History says no and is he likely to do it at this stage of his career? Murray won't come close. Wawrinka I'd like to believe could but not sure he can. We'll see though.


2006, and 2011 has shown that he is unable to sustain that high level required over 5sets.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*French is always Nadal's to lose. If he's playing well then he's next to impossible to beat in 5 there. If he plays like he did vs Ferrer then he has no chance. Nadal sure as shit ain't playing that bad on Clay twice in one year though. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Novak hasn't been incosistent this year, if anything hes been pretty consistent, won Miami, IW, SF in Dubai and SF in MC, QF in AO.
> 
> He lost three matches this year only, one was against on fire Wawrinka, another against an inspired Fed and the last one he was injured.


I meant his form has been inconsistent for him. QF at a slam isn't like him and he's had some very poor defeats that he hasn't in previous years. His form has been very patchy. When he's been good, he's been good, but when he's been bad, he's been woeful. He doesn't look anywhere near as good as he has been in the last three years.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Doesn't it feel more open this year than previous year?

Nadal isn't in good form atm
Djokovic is injured
Federer is playing well
Wawrinka is a contender now
Berdych & Tsonga can cause upsets

Obviously Nadal is a big favourite but it feels less certain than other years


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> I meant his form has been inconsistent for him. QF at a slam isn't like him and he's had some very poor defeats that he hasn't in previous years. His form has been very patchy. When he's been good, he's been good, but when he's been bad, he's been woeful. He doesn't look anywhere near as good as he has been in the last three years.


But the person in the QF was against Wawrinka the eventual champion and he took him to 5(7-9 in the 5th). Its not that bad, and what are those poor defeats, wouldn't say losing to Fed twice and on fire Wawrinka poor at all tbh. You are only talking about this year, right?



nazzac said:


> Doesn't it feel more open this year than previous year?
> 
> Nadal isn't in good form atm
> Djokovic is injured
> ...


A lot of people said the same last year due to Nadal coming back from injury, lose MC to Djokovic and looked what happened.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> But the person in the QF was against Wawrinka the eventual champion and he took him to 5(7-9 in the 5th). Its not that bad, and what are those poor defeats, wouldn't say losing to Fed twice and on fire Wawrinka poor at all tbh. You are only talking about this year, right?


Yeah this year. How many times did he lose to Federer last year? It's the manner of the defeats too. He just doesn't look anywhere near as convincing and ruthless as he did last year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I dont see the Becker relationship lasting long


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah this year. How many times did he lose to Federer last year? It's the manner of the defeats too. He just doesn't look anywhere near as convincing and ruthless as he did last year.


Fed in 2014 is much better though, and still last year, he was able to make his matches with Djokovic close. 

You are right that his form looks worse than last year, if you compare to the run he had in the post USO, it was very good, but between IW to USO of last year, the level was more or less the same really.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> A lot of people said the same last year due to Nadal coming back from injury, lose MC to Djokovic and looked what happened.


Last year had still only 2 contenders. Nadal and Djokovic. The interesting part was which one. This year you can add Stan and Fed into the mix

I wouldn't be surprised to see one of the Swiss win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Liking the new look


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal loses to Almagro. First loss in Barcelona since he was 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He was really poor in that final set again. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicely set for Nishikori to win it now


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn Nadal losing points left and right on his turf. 
He should still be up from last year, but he needs to win the next clay tournaments to stay on 1 at the end of the year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kei to win it.

Dimitrov in another final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Losing to Almagro? Wow, unbelievable


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei wins easily. Another 500 title. Just hope he stays fit. If so he can fight for a tour final place imo


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nishikori dominates Barcelona. Wow nice one Kei, keep moving up to top 10!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Kori and Grigor!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic is gonna become a father.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

(Y)!!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This was announced over a week ago. Don't know how he's managed not to knock Jelena up being with her for so long.:moyes1

All the same, congratulations to them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*There's a thing called contraception. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *There's a thing called contraception. *


You'd know all about that, you little slut, you.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal out of form
Djokovic injured and thinking about child
Federer past his best

RG is Wawrinka for sure


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *There's a thing called contraception. *


Na, really? I just couldn't be in a room with her and use not having any protection as an excuse. 

Sometimes you just get carried away. With someone like that, you'd be getting carried away a lot, so much so you'd forget to pull out too if that was the plan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Or maybe they just decided to have a child guys....


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Do you even read posts?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rafa Nadal could lose the No. 1 ranking to Novak Djokovic by the end of next week, depending on what happens in Madrid.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, we all know Wawrinka is winning it, so the question is, who will be runner up


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Klizan disappears for 1 and a half years or so, and now wins a title as a qualifier :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rest in peace Elena Baltacha.My thoughts go to her friends and family...


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

30 years is a awfully young age to die, rip


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cancer too...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer babies were just born yesterday, its twins again. Its boys this time though.

He'll probably skip Rome as well but I think he'll play RG.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori is on fire atm. Wawrinka is out to Thiem (Only 20 years old and has an impressive game), so Kei has a huge shot at the final with Djokovic also out


Congratulations to Mirka and Roger


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nishikori is a very talented player and can match it with the best at times but he just hasn't been consistent enough throughout his career. He's turning 25 this year and I feel as though he needs to step it up. He's got a great game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Another set of twins :kobe

Master on the court and the bedroom.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Not the GOAT at naming names though.

Lenny is an awful name tbh.



Destiny said:


> Nishikori is a very talented player and can match it with the best at times but he just hasn't been consistent enough throughout his career. He's turning 25 this year and I feel as though he needs to step it up. He's got a great game.


Its because of his fitness and his injuries. He needs to improve on his fitness.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon is right. Kei is injured A LOT. Any period where he has had a good run of fitness he's done a lot of damage, but then another injury strikes and his form goes as a result.

However, this year he doesn't seem to be injured as often, and if this continues it wouldn't surprise me to see Kei makes the world tour finals, or be an alternate. He has certainly got potential to be a top 8 player for sure


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wawrinka lost at Tennis to Garry Bale :lel*


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Those guys who bet hundreds/thousands on the favorites in the early round must be :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss: as hell this year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Wawrinka lost at Tennis to Garry Bale :lel*


If Garry Bale was a tennis player then he'd just run side to side really fast 

Thiem has got a nice game. One to look out for in the future for sure


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Thiem has got a nice game. One to look out for in the future for sure


Indeed, I've seen some stuff from him, he has a lot of potential, nice game and he played really well last night. Was really impressed.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray back in action tonight against Almagro. Will be a tough challenge for him on th'clay.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh dear Tsonga. He's really off it this year


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Grigor/Berdych inc

Copil really squeezed Grigor for his victory. Dayum.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lol Murray


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Erm Giraldo is killing it vs everyone lately. Assuming that comment is just out of ignorance for not being familiar with Giraldo lately. Plus Murray has never been great on clay and is still finding his fitness and form.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> lol Murray







WHen Giraldo is on, he is fucking lethal man. He's not some muppet


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I know Giraldo has been playing well, he made the Barcelona final I know but I don't think that justifies Murray only winning 5 games imo, even if its on clay. Just because Giraldo is playing well doesn't mean Murray should just win 5 games, I mean it wasn't even close.

And the back surgery/fitness shouldn't be the reason imo, its already been 5 months since he played after the surgery, he should be fine by now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He's barely played any Tennis this year 

Giraldo beat Tsonga too but I noticed how you never said lol Tsonga.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Speaking of Giraldo, Nishikori took him to the woodshed last week 

Well, there will definitely be a Spaniard in the Madrid final, as Nadal faces Bautista Agut in the 1st semi with Nishikori vs Ferrer being the 2nd semi final

Nadal-Nishikori final for me


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *He's barely played any Tennis this year
> 
> Giraldo beat Tsonga too but I noticed how you never said lol Tsonga.*


What? Hes has played 27 matches this year(7 tournament plus Davis Cup), hows that barely playing any tennis? Hes played more matches than Djokovic(he only skipped one tournament which is Madrid), and 5 less than Federer/Nadal.

And I don't get your second line. why should I say lol Tsonga? hes a player I like...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats to Fed and Mirka on another set of twins. Look forward to them and the girls dominating the doubles scene, haha.

Hoping for a Nadal/Nishikori Madrid final.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That Nishikori/Ferrer match. The last game :durant3*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori with the almost Shvedova like choke there but he pulls through to make his first masters final.

Monumental week for Kei, as he will break top 10 for the first time and has reached his first masters final

Also worth noting he has 2125 points thus far, and the cutoff for the tour finals was around 3100 last year if i remember and there is still a lot of tennis to come including 3 slams. Unless he gets injured (which is still very likely) Kei should make the world tour finals this year


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Unless he meets Dan Evans in New York again.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Explains the recent success. Not having to face Evans


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nishikori injured again...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Too bad, he was beating Nadal.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nishikori made out of glass, poor guy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man Nishikori was pushing Nadal!!! 

He might never live up to his potential :sad:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Probably won't as he gets injured everytime he hits a good run of form.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer is gonna play Rome. Great


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Got final points to defend so I am not surprised


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

And his draw is perfect.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was so rooting for Nishikori, he looked like he was going to beat nadal. shame.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh Fed, clearly wasn't in the mood to play. Should have stayed home with Mirka and his kids instead.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Meh. Easy to use that as an excuse. Shitty conditions always give the lesser talented player more of a chance and Chardy played better regardless. It's easy to say that he would have won that match 3 weeks ago but it's not that simple.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chardy played better than him yes, should have won it 6-2 instead of 7-6 in fact, but he wasn't impressive really. The way he saved the MP was epic though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not seen it but Chardy's always a dangerous player. The surprising thing is seeing Fed won the first set 6-1. Good win for Murray though. I'd like to see him have a decent run here before RG.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Not seen it but Chardy's always a dangerous player. The surprising thing is seeing Fed won the first set 6-1. Good win for Murray though. I'd like to see him have a decent run here before RG.


He's done that plenty of times, it's like he jsut drifts off, it doesn't matter too much though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadal/Murray QF in Rome, first meeting since Toyko in 2011


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Nadal/Murray QF in Rome, first meeting since Toyko in 2011


Haven't played each other in over 2 years? Wow 

Nadal in 3 lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Awesome awesome match. Nadal being humanised on clay is super fun. 1st set was as good as Murray has probably ever played on clay and he was able to hang with Rafa playing at his best in the 3rd. Hopefully we don't get robbed of a Rafa/Novak Final. Can see Dimitrov taking a set from Rafa tomorrow too.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray doing much better than everyone expected. 

Djokovic/Nadal final


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That last set was :moyes1


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Recorded it, heard the last set was epic. Is it just the final set that's a must watch?

Hope Novak can beat Rafa on Sunday, provided they both get there. This year there must be hope for the likes of Novak that they can end Rafa's streak at RG.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer/Djokovic was a pretty fun match, expected result though.

Murray must have played somewhere similar to his 2011 form for the match to be this close

I'm hoping Dimitrov can beat Rafa tomorrow. Doubt it. Probably take a set, but that's it. Djokovic should win comfortably against Raonic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Was quite interested to see how a Murray-Nadal match would go, but missed it because i was working then had things to do.

Seems like it was a competitive match


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Recorded it, heard the last set was epic. Is it just the final set that's a must watch?
> 
> Hope Novak can beat Rafa on Sunday, provided they both get there. This year there must be hope for the likes of Novak that they can end Rafa's streak at RG.


*1st set was a great watch to in terms of seeing Murray just take apart Rafa. 2nd is skippable. 3rd was great not just because it was the competitive one.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *1st set was a great watch to in terms of seeing Murray just take apart Rafa. 2nd is skippable. 3rd was great not just because it was the competitive one.*


Cheers. Got up pretty early to watch it and ended up doing just that, skipping most of the second.

Gutted Andy couldn't hold on to the break in the final set, but some of the tennis he produced was unreal. Rafa loves coming from behind this week. Will be an interesting one for him against Dimitrov tonight.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

First time to comment on that awesome Murray/Nadal match yesterday. Wow. Murray in that first set...I don't think I've seen him play a better set on clay, second set Nadal stepped it up and third was just quality. Murray had his chances in the third set after being a break up, but he played a poor game. Still should have given him confidence there, being in a winning position against the world number one on clay is great for him going into the French Open where he has no points to defend.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal-Djokovic final it is then.

I reckon Nole might take this in 3


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was some ownage lol.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great little contest to look forward to today with implications for the French. A Nole win would be fantastic to put a marker down for that and give Rafa something to worry about, if he even does that, the little bloody warrior that he is.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It could go either way but I'm going for Nadal in three. Djokovic winning would be great for him going into the French to maybe win that one, he was so close to beating Nadal last year.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Stellar set.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't realise the match was on that early, Djokovic wins too! He's looking good for the French, I'm hoping he wins this year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You're not alone! I played at 3 and got back to see the second half of the second set onwards. Absolutely terrific from Novak. Getting it done over Rafa again on clay in three, but can he do it over five? Only he will be able to stop Rafa winning Roland Garros again barring something almost miraculous.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember getting excited last year when Djokovic beat Nadal at Monte Carlo - the first time Nadal had lost there. But of course, he still won Roland Garros.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought he had him going into 2011 after back-to-back final victories on clay over Rafa. Nadal's looked more vulnerable in matches on clay this year, losing to some players you wouldn't particularly expect like Almagro. For someone to do it at Roland Garros is going to take some effort though. In the year that Lesnar broke the streak, anything can happen!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I still can't get over round 1 last year, when Brands missed that BH in the TB. Could have gone two sets up 

I think it will either be Nole or a big hitter on fire (Soderling in 09 anyone?) to beat Rafa on clay over 5 sets


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rafa would be the favourite for the French even if he lost every match on Clay this year going into it. I hate wrestling/sport analogies but yeah it's really like Taker at Mania. Beating him in 5 at the end of a 2 week slam is totally different to beating him in 3 at a Masters too. I kinda feel like one of them will go out before the Semi's this year though. A lot of good players outside the top 8 seeds that can cause a serious upset if Rafa or Novak aren't at their best. Murray being seeded outside the top 4 can throw a big wrench in the works. If Nishikori is healthy then he could too. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Azarenka will miss RG


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Good.

Djokovic was fantastic and front runner to challenge Nadal should they meet, still remember their epic semi, probabaly greatest clay court match of all time


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> ^Good.


How is it good? You may dislike her but saying its good for a top player who could challenge for RG to miss it is just pathetic.




> Djokovic was fantastic and front runner to challenge Nadal should they meet, still remember their epic semi, probabaly greatest clay court match of all time


I disagree. Coria/Nadal Rome 2005 for example is better imo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not happy she's injured, but personally I couldn't care less that she won't be in the tournament :draper2


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The semi final last year was good in the final set. The rest wasn't special imo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Not happy she's injured, but personally I couldn't care less that she won't be in the tournament :draper2


Its okay, the thing is that Sons of Liberty said it was good that she was injured and she is missing RG.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

As much as I don't like Azarenka, it's a shame any top player misses a slam. You want all the best there to make it more competitive, even if they do sound like a dolphin being fisted.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*She didn't really have a chance of winning with how long she's been out in addition to her being so-so on Clay. Serena's to lose again and so on. Azarenka is only a threat to her on hard courts.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova has RG locked up


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *She didn't really have a chance of winning with how long she's been out in addition to her being so-so on Clay. Serena's to lose again and so on. Azarenka is only a threat to her on hard courts.*


True dat. Azarenka's first round loss (I think last year) was something I took great pleasure in. Pity we won't see her embarrassed again, not that she was likely to go that close anyway.

Heather Watson had a good week in Prague, back in the top 100 after winning there. With Robson out () hopefully Heather can stay fit now she's over glandular fever and in some form. Her all round game is good but lacks the punch Robson has. All the same, will be routing for her to get to RG and at Wimbledon. Nice girl Heather.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Totally expect Nadal to at the very least make the final again this year tbh.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It will be another Rafaole imo, Stan/Fed can stop Djokovic but Stan needs to be more consistent and even if he plays well, Djokovic is the better player after all and Federer has a chance, but its on clay, I don't think Federer has the stamina to hold on with Djokovic for 5 sets, especially on clay, Djokovic will be a huge favorite there.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I want Stronga to turn up at RG. It has been a while since we seen Jo put in one of those performances where he looks pretty much unbeatable


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate cheering for someone who does double duty at tournaments. Grigor should stick to single matches even thought he's obviously making more money this way.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer won't beat Novak in 5 on clay. Wawrinka absolutely has a chance. Murray has a slight chance if he peaks. Guys like Raonic and Nishikori have a better chance of beating him that Federer do if they play at their very best. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I tell you someone who has a good chance of doing that... John Isner


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Federer won't beat Novak in 5 on clay. Wawrinka absolutely has a chance. Murray has a slight chance if he peaks. Guys like Raonic and Nishikori have a better chance of beating him that Federer do if they play at their very best. *


Federer has definitely much better chances of beating Djokovic than Murray, this is clay. Federer is the better player atm and definitely is a superior clay courter and a bad match up for Djokovic. If Federer turns up, he'll a small chance. And as far stamina is concerned, Federer seems fitter atm, Murray run of steam in the AO against Fed and against Nadal too in Rome in the 3rd set after he was leading 4-2, even though Nadal was actually on court far longer.

I kinda agree with Raonic, Novak really struggles against big servers like Isner/Raonic, and Novak was close to losing to him in Rome. In fact, it was his toughest match in that tournament.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray didn't run out of steam vs Nadal, Nadal just peaked higher at the end. Nothing to do with fatigue. As for the Aussie Open Murray obv wasn't 100% healthy during that tournament. If Murray plays like he did in the 1st or even 3rd set vs Nadal in Rome then he definitely has a chance vs Novak. Not saying he'd win but he has a chance. Not sure that Federer can play at the level Murray played last week. Not that I think either will beat Novak or Rafa at the French though but I think Murray has more of a chance vs Novak and he definitely matches up against Rafa better than Federer does.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Novak Djokovic donates his entire Rome prize money to Serbia’s flood relief efforts. :clap:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

[1] Nadal v Ginepri
Mathieu v Thiem
Qualifier v Mayer
Gabashvili v [30] Pospisil
[21] Almagro v Sock
Johnson v Qualifier
Lajovic v Delbonis
Zopp v [16] Haas

[11] Dimitrov v Karlovic
Qualifier v Brands
Michon v Klahn
Robert v [19] Anderson
[32] Seppi v Giraldo
Monaco v Pouille
Qualifier v Qualifier
Sijsling v [5] Ferrer

[3] Wawrinka v Garcia-Lopez
Mannarino v Lu
Young v Sela
Qualifier v [26] Lopez
[23] Monfils v Hanescu
Olivetti v Struff
Becker v Bellucci
Qualifier v [14] Fognini

[12] Gasquet v Tomic
Hewitt v Berlocq
Ebden v Cuevas
Llodra v [24] Verdasco
[28] Kohlschreiber v Riba
Stakhovsky v Istomin
Matosevic v Brown
Golubev v [7] Murray

[6] Berdych v Qualifier
Devvarman v Nedovyesov
Falla v Paire
Qualifier v [27] Bautista-Agut
[17] Robredo v Qualifier
Montanes v De Schepper
Mahut v Kukushkin
Herbert v [10] Isner

[15] Youzhny v Carreno Busta
Stepanek v Arguello
Qualifier v Benneteau
Kubot v [18] Gulbis
[31] Tursunov v Qualifier
Volandri v Querrey
Qualifier v Qualifier
Lacko v [4] Federer

[8] Raonic v Kyrgios
Rosol v Vesely
Russell v Gonzalez
Qualifier v [29] Simon
[20] Dolgopolov v Ramos
Dodig v Granollers
Haase v Davydenko
Klizan v [9] Nishikori

[13] Tsonga v Roger-Vasselin
Goffin v Melzer
Nieminen v Przysiezny
Estrella Burgos v [22] Janowicz
[25] Cilic v Andujar
Qualifier v Kamke
Chardy v Gimeno-Traver
Sousa v [2] Djokovic


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hoping that both Murray and Nadal make it through their half for a replay of their match in Rome for the semi final. I have a feeling we're going to get, Nadal/Djokovic in the final, or at least I hope we do (if Murray or Wawrinka don't happen to play out of their skin to reach it) with hopefully Djokovic's first French Open in the horizon.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Imo Murray won't make the semis unless Stan falls early. I don't see Murray beating Stan on clay but then again who knows? haha


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Me neither, he'll need to play like he did against Nadal in Rome, but if Stan plays very well, that might not be enough. Frankly I hope we get a Wawrinka/Nadal match. Would be very interesting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Top 4 really shouldn't have any too trouble making the QF

Murray/Stan QF looks the most interesting


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wawrinka probably should beat Murray on clay, but he's also been a bit up and down recently so who knows. Depends on which turns up playing their best tennis I guess. Although this is looking forward through the draw quite a bit, I wouldn't be too shocked with either having a surprise exit in the earlier stages.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

SkyBet price boost for Rafa to win it, 15/8!!

I am having some of that. Current prices are Novak 6/5 & Rafa without the boost, 13/8.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only ITV could put Marion Bartoli on commentary and keep bringing John Inverdale back with dat 1990's one match choice :allen1*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Novak over Rafa in Finals. You heard it here first.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I have heard that plenty of times already :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fatherer untroubled first round win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Klizan beats Kei. Didn't get to see the match but wonder if Kei was injured or not. Klizan was a dangerous player to draw though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nishikori train's crashed!! Not as bad as the round one straight sets defeat to Dan Evans in NY last year but still funny.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wawrinka is certainly heading out early...he had a tough draw first round. Garcia Lopez has played incredibly well and Wawrinka played pretty terribly. Bit of a shocker though, I thought he would be going deep, he was my semi final pick anyways.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stan losing 6-0 in the final set :maury



nazzac said:


> Imo Murray won't make the semis unless Stan falls early. I don't see Murray beating Stan on clay but then again who knows? haha


I guess the good news for you is Andy won't beat Stan now.

But I'm afraid I've got some bad news.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutted about Stan but not overly surprised.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

GGL is a solid player and most definitely one of the more dangerous unseeded players. He absorbed Stan's power and countered it well. It frustrated Stan who had to go for his shots even more which brought on UE's. Stan should have been smarter and tried something else except blasting the ball

In other news, good win for Thiem today and he faces Rafa in the 2nd round


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Gulbis is the dark horse here

Lol who said Stan was winning it all again


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thiem was 4/5 before play. Should've put something on that.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

WaStinka. that is the french open though.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal looked good in his first match, watch out!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Poor showing from Stan, which is very disappointing.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Stan fpalm


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

don't watch tennis, but hoping Milos and Bouchard both do well over the next fortnight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Goerges vs Eugenie 2nd round


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

And no Nazzac, Kei wasn't injured, he just wasn't up to standard.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I knew there was a potential upset there because Klizan is a good player and in good form. I didn't get to see the match because of work so was just checking on injury.

Rather dull looking schedule today on the main courts


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, I knew there was a potential upset there because Klizan is a good player and in good form. I didn't get to see the match because of work so was just checking on injury.
> 
> Rather dull looking schedule today on the main courts


Yea sure you did.

Dimitrov down 2 sets against Karlovic


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Li Na out :draper2


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Dimitrov out as well :lel


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Both Aussie Open champs out 1st round :hayden3*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Both Aussie Open champs out 1st round :hayden3*


bama

Lleyton lost his first round match, which isn't surprising at all. Currently watching Gasquet teaching Tomic a lesson.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dimitrov just lost to Karlovic on clay, he didn't win even a set....

Embarrassing.


Seabs said:


> *Both Aussie Open champs out 1st round :hayden3*


lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dimitrov, Wawrinka & Nishikori all out? What will the bandwagoners do now?!

Shame about Li Na though. The though of the female Ferrer (Errani) benefiting from it is very worrying given how well she coped in the final two years ago.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Dimitrov, Wawrinka & Nishikori all out? What will the bandwagoners do now?!
> 
> Shame about Li Na though. The though of the female* Ferrer (Errani)* benefiting from it is very worrying given how well she coped in the final two years ago.


That's being extremely mean to Ferrer :lol

I think calling Radwanska the female Ferrer would be more appropriate, usually gets owned by the top guys but can at least beat them at times and also give them tough matches. Errani however just gets destroyed all the time and is only consistent on clay, Ferrer is consistent on every surfaces, just like Radwanska.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Didn't see Kei going out, especially being up 5-3 in the first. Stan and Li Na losing were also very surprising but GGL has been playing some solid ball as of late and Mladenovic is solid when she's on. Still disappointed. 

Also, a lot of people on social media call Radwanska "The Ninja" and of course, Aga. I call her NinjAGA. 8*D

Looking forward to Djoker/Chardy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands returned yesterday from his mono. Good to see him back even though he lost after being 2 sets up.

Tsonga vs Melzer could be interesting. I am interested in Paire vs Bautista


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> That's being extremely mean to Ferrer :lol
> 
> I think calling Radwanska the female Ferrer would be more appropriate, usually gets owned by the top guys but can at least beat them at times and also give them tough matches. Errani however just gets destroyed all the time and is only consistent on clay, Ferrer is consistent on every surfaces, just like Radwanska.


Nige actually gave an extremely accurate comparison. 

Ferrer is exactly like the female Errani


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Nige actually gave an extremely accurate comparison.
> 
> Ferrer is exactly like the female Errani


I love how you said that without providing any explanation or trying to argue the points I made :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Errani's really good tbf. Not her fault she's so small and can't contend with the power of Serena and Sharapova. Ferrer has the power just not the game. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Serena drops the first set!!:mark:

Radwanska probably is a better comparison tbf. Errani & Ferrer are both very steady players (grinders) who are largely excruciating to watch, and Christ almighty, the decibel level Errani got to yesterday in that final set against Keys was horrific. Just shut up, love.

Paire out too and Stepanek brushed aside Youzhny. Bouchard came from a set down to beat Goerges in the battle of the beauties.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire is an idiot :lol so no surprise. RBA owns him anyway and Is a good player

Muguruza :mark:. She ain't bad looking herself


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Serena broken twice. Being raped.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Muguruza 6-2 3-0 :mark:

Dolgopolov wins the first two sets 6-1 6-3 loses the next two 3-6 0-6 and is down 1-5 in the last :lel


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

She gets one back


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

She is playing horribly in this service game


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And loses it back straight away :maury


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Muguruza has an awesome game tbf and is winning this from Serena more than vice-versa. Obviously Serena isn't helping herself either.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Au revoir Williams sisters :draper2


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

SERENA OUT!!! Completely outplayed :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was a pummelling.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So many upsets happening so far, expected from Women's but even happening in mens now :lol

What's next? Federer getting eliminated? 

Edit: Berdych just lost the first set lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Muguruza will lose next round now.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Just looked at the draw and Shvedova has a shot at the Quarter finals here. Knowing her though she will screw it up


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sharapova might get to win another slam this French, she doesn't have to face (and lose) to Serena and she's the highest seed in the tournament now. Shocking that Serena went out today, it was just an awful performance, I suppose as she says you can have 'off' days, and that was certainly one of hers. Hopefully she can regroup in time for Wimbledon.

Glad to see Fed/Djokovic coming through nice and simple, and a good match for Tsonga too. I'm hoping the mens side of things keeps in the majority of seeds, it makes things more interesting and the potential for some brilliant matches a bit later in the competition.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Radwanska and Halep are both seeded higher than Sharapova. Errani might be seeded higher too. Between Ivanovic, Sharapova and Halep now imo.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First time I have seen Muguruza play and I liked what I saw. Made a fan of me for sure. Hope she plays Shvedova in the 4th round.

Jo looked good today except the mini blip in the 3rd. Hope he can face Nole in round 4. Allez!!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Radwanska and Halep are both seeded higher than Sharapova. Errani might be seeded higher too. Between Ivanovic, Sharapova and Halep now imo.*


They are? Where in the world have I been?!? 

I'd be quite happy with an Ivanovic win.

EDIT: Oh, Sharapova got injured and I didn't really notice


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Muguruza has a great game like she showed today but then she's one who will play shit against someone outside the top 50.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She is only 20 I think. Has a solid game all round so there is potential there for sure.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

MUGU! :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

First I've seen of her. Thought she'd bottle it when Serena broke back for 3-1 but she battled well, especially when she saved three break points her next service game.

Looking forward to Watson & Andy tomorrow. Heather & Halep had a good match in NY, and with all the shocks so far, hopefully Heather can keep this great run going. I'd be surprised if she did given how well Halep's played the last 9 months or so.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal vs Thiem is the more interesting match for me


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Just looked at the draw and Shvedova has a shot at the Quarter finals here. Knowing her though she will screw it up


Sharapova front runner now for the title, although who the fuck knows she might get eliminated too


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Just looked at the draw and Shvedova has a shot at the Quarter finals here. Knowing her though she will screw it up


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I was right she did screw it up :lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray played really well today, hopefully he can go on a bit of a run. Nadal/Murray semi final please.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope Monfils makes the semis


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monfils/Nadal wouldn't be a close match in the slightest imo, so I'd rather not see it. Although Fognini/Monfils next round should be really good. Fognini has a brilliant clay game when he's on.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Monfils/Nadal wouldn't be a close match in the slightest imo, so I'd rather not see it. Although Fognini/Monfils next round should be really good. Fognini has a brilliant clay game when he's on.


That'll be entertaining for sure. I love watching Monfils anyway, especially at home in France. It's like watching someone drunk in a club hitting the dancefloor.

Murray/Kohlschreiber & Verdasco/Gasquet also set for R3. Let the fun begin!:cheer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If only the Gods would allow a Monfils vs Tsonga final :moyes1


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

Hopefully Barthel/Garbine beat Pova in the QF. Both can pull it off if they are zoning (big if though).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I was right she did screw it up :lol


So then why don't you stop saying that shit?

Monfils/Nadal would be entertaining for about 1 set


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

Dull is making the final surely and given his unmatched luck, I won't be surprised at all if Djokovic loses before the final.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think there's anyone in Novak's half of the draw that will be able to beat him barring a real off day other than Federer.

Novak against Chardy yesterday was relentless. I'd be genuinely surprised if he didn't make the final, more so than when he lost to Stan in Melbourne. His draw's not too worrying and he'll be really motivated after Australia and trying to win the French. The determination he showed to beat Rafa going into this and so far has been very impressive, even for him.


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

^ Hope you are right bro.


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

I miss those FHs.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Grats to Donald Young is in the 3rd round facing the guy who knocked out Stan


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Grats to Donald Young is in the 3rd round facing the guy who knocked out Stan


Young won two matches in a row :shocked:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Radwanska out too


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aga out? Party on!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Stosur is going to win the Final :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer vs Gulbis!! Dangerous match here


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Federer vs Gulbis!! Dangerous match here


Yeah I think that one's going 5. Take Roger experience advantage.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in 4 or Gulbis in 4


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That Monfils/Fognini match...so strange, but so entertaining. I'm glad Monfils came through in the end.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How do you beat someone 6-0 in the fourth and then lose the fifth 2-6?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That Murray/Kholschrieber match is pretty high quality. Although so frustrating to watch for a Murray fan, so many opportunities to take the match by the scruff of the neck, but failed. Be interesting to see what happens tomorrow, I often think that Murray's a slow starter so I'm a little worried for him but who knows!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> How do you beat someone 6-0 in the fourth and then lose the fifth 2-6?


*Helps when Monfils didn't really try in the 4th and saved his energy for the 5th.

I swear Murray's usually a really strong starter. Pretty sure he's broke in one of the opening two service games in each round so far and he definitely always started off hot against Novak and Federer. And against Rafa in Rome too. Early breaks in the 1st, 2nd and 5th today too. He should go through. Murray/Monfils is a 5 set epic just waiting to happen.

Also £100 return on a £20 Rafa/Sharapova double :moyes1*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol how about beating Kolschreiber first


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The 4th set of the Murray match was one of the most hilarious sets I've watched this year.



NJ88 said:


> That Monfils/Fognini match...so strange, but so entertaining. I'm glad Monfils came through in the end.


Every match where Fognini plays is gonna be strange. You don't know what to expect when Fognini plays.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What happened in the 4th set?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> What happened in the 4th set?


It was very WTA like, there were a total of 5 breaks of serve in that set, both of them were struggling to hold serve in each service game, they were serving very poorly. Murray had 3-0 lead, then Kohlschreiber served, then broke to make it 3-2, then Murray broke again to make it 4-2, then Kohli broke again to make 4-3. Then it was 4-4, he broke again, and serve it out 6-4. They were some excellent points, and then some shitty points. Murray should had won that set, he had a lot of opportunities to finish the match but he just made it very tough for himself.

The 5th set was quite good, both were playing well in that set.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

They're going to start at 7-7 lol, could be over in 2 games


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Every match where Fognini plays is gonna be strange. You don't know what to expect when Fognini plays.


Him & Monfils together just had fireworks written all over it. Unfortunately I missed it while playing myself.

Murray on after Berdych/Isner. I was just waiting for Murray to pull out due to his hamstring. Hopefully it was just a bit tight. It's one of those injuries you don't take a chance with so I'm guessing it's just that.

Chatrier today:
BOUUUchard/Kerber, Gasquet/Verdasco, Gulbis/Federer, Tsonga/Djokovic.:mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> It was very WTA like, there were a total of 5 breaks of serve in that set, both of them were struggling to hold serve in each service game, they were serving very poorly. Murray had 3-0 lead, then Kohlschreiber served, then broke to make it 3-2, then Murray broke again to make it 4-2, then Kohli broke again to make 4-3. Then it was 4-4, he broke again, and serve it out 6-4. They were some excellent points, and then some shitty points. Murray should had won that set, he had a lot of opportunities to finish the match but he just made it very tough for himself.
> 
> The 5th set was quite good, both were playing well in that set.


*It's Clay and two players who are better returners than they are servers late into the match so it's not totally shocking. Missed the 4th while I was out but Murray hasn't been serving well all week. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Him & Monfils together just had fireworks written all over it. Unfortunately I missed it while playing myself.
> 
> Murray on after Berdych/Isner. I was just waiting for Murray to pull out due to his hamstring. Hopefully it was just a bit tight. It's one of those injuries you don't take a chance with so I'm guessing it's just that.
> 
> ...


Really fucking nervous about Gilbis/Fed 

Extremely dangerous player if he is on.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Bouchard had something planned around lunchtime. She absolutely destroyed Kerber, 6-1 6-2. That girl's going to be a star.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Berdych wins 4,4 and 4

Murray on now!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This is awful timing. At least it shouldn't take too long and end up on most people missing a lot of Gulbis & Federer.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bouchard is a babe. 

Plays very very good tennis as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

8-8 final set


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Bouchard is a babe.
> 
> Plays very very good tennis as well.


Are those statements in order of your priority of a female player or just coincidence?!

On a somewhat related note, Carla Saurez Navarro needs to start wearing a mask when she plays. I mean, fuck.:moyes5

Federer in the shit now. Can come back but will be tough.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's cold man. Judge her on her playing ability not what she looks like :banderas


Man I fucking knew it, Gulbis is just fucking hitting the shit out of the ball. Come on Fed


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

More a case of FedERROR that last set.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

No they aren't in my order of priority :draper2

Wish murray got knocked out tbh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lawls said:


> No they aren't in my order of priority :draper2
> 
> Wish murray got knocked out tbh


Same.

5-2!!!!!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Always possible this with Gulbis. Dude's a timebomb. Hopefully we get a cracking final set though and he doesn't capitulate.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We might not need to for fucks sake


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Big *BIG* win for Gulbis!

Just the matter of Tsonga/Novak next. I think it might be a little one-sided and Novak will dominate him. Four sets is probably the best I think Tsonga can expect. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Deserved victory for Gulbis, he was simply the better player today. No complains. Hopefully Fed can do well in the grass season.


----------



## Sociopath (May 29, 2014)

my fellow latvian Ernests Gulbis defeated Roger Federer. were proud of you.congratz


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Relieved at Murray coming through that marathon match in the end. A lot of high quality points in that match, and aside from the terrible terrible serving performance from Murray he played pretty well. Will be a big test against Verdasco (even with the pretty lobsided head to head) but I think he's got a shot at coming through that too. Still hoping for that Nadal/Murray semi.

As for Federer. He really gave away that second set. He was serving for it and had such a poor game with unforced errors all over the place, and overall much more errors from Fed that you would expect. Gulbis played really very well though, aside from a few lapses he looked like he had a good amount of control of the majority of the points and that serve is brilliant. Hoping that he can continue to move up the rankings, he's an interesting player to watch.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

genie :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Good job Eugenie! Making Montreal proud


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I have fast become a Muguruza fan. Officially on my favorites list. Hope she can beat Pova

Tsonga got smashed. Nole has had such a mental edge over him since RG 2012


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh, I expected a better fight from Tsonga though. He was just never ever in the match at all which was shocking to me. Djokovic was just ruthless, I thought Tsonga would find something to come back with at some point. But nothing.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah it's a shame really. I don't know who to root for on the mens side now. GGL or Monfils i guess


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> I have fast become a Muguruza fan.


*And thus the curse was planted. Brilliant :argh:

Womens' is Sharapova's now she's past a potentially dangerous Stosur anyway. Muguruza would have to play at her very very best to beat her but it's possible. Bouchard won't be able to compete with her movement wise on Clay. Bouchard should be a permanent fixture in the last 8 at all Semi's now too. Halep has a chance but Sharapova beat her in a Clay Final recently. Anyone but Suarez-Navarro or Errani could make it an enjoyable Final though.

Games like that will happen more often now for Federer at this stage of his career. Gulbis is brilliant though and I can see him getting past Berdych. Verdasco will be tough for Murray but his H2H is pretty amazing against him. Verdasco having to finish off today was a big help too. Probably won't get it but a Murray/Monfils QF would be brilliant.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I have fast become a Muguruza fan. Officially on my favorites list. Hope she can beat Pova


All aboard the bandwagon! So predictable laddo. As for who to root for, just enjoy the tennis!

I hope she can beat Sharapova too. Given the way this tournament's gone, it wouldn't be a surprise if we got an unlikely winner like Bouchard say.

Sharapova has to be favourite. She came back strong today and showed some real fight. Only Bouchard can stop her I think, although Muguruza will be full of confidence.

A Monfils/Murray QF would just be amazing. I think there's a good chance. Murray's record against Verdasco is strong, and that comeback at Wimbledon from 2-0 down was epic last year. Monfils showed his capabilities too against a class clay court player in Fognini.

The 2nd week is upon us!:dance


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tennis player #2002014056 added to nazzac's favourite list.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I counted 11 actually 

I may curse Garbine, but my support may also lift her like it did with Stan Wawrinka, Daniel Brands and in a way Paire.

Just as long as she doesn't turn out to be another Shvedova :scared:. Although, Garbine seems like she's got mental strength


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Had to google Nadal's 4th round opponent - Serbian Dušan Lajović, Current ranking -#83. This is his first time in the main draw. Best of luck to him vs. Nadal :littlefinger


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I counted 11 actually
> 
> I may curse Garbine, but my support may also lift her like it did with Stan Wawrinka, Daniel Brands and in a way Paire.
> 
> Just as long as she doesn't turn out to be another Shvedova :scared:. Although, Garbine seems like she's got mental strength


Didn't you predict Stan to win it. Please just stop


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Didn't you predict Stan to win it. Please just stop


I think he said that jokingly.

Some predictions:

Verdasco in 4
Nadal in 3
Ferrer in 3
Monfils in 5


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Didn't you predict Stan to win it. Please just stop


Tongue and cheek. 

I had Nadal on my draw challenge, so that was my actual prediction

and stop what?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Knowing nazzac, I couldn't tell the difference


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Murray two sets up on Verdasco. Served much better so far from what I've seen and he's defended well to win a few points Verdasco should have secured earlier in the rally. Verdasco as ever has hit some absolute beauties and still can't be counted out, but I'd sooner back Murray to have the composure and dogged ability to turn around a two set deficit than Verdasco. Murray still needs to not get carried away because he's had something of a stigma in the past for letting his opponent's back into matches and making life more difficult for himself, but so far it's been about the best possible start for Murray.

Monfils is two sets up as well so right now Murray/Monfils looks a likely possibility for the QF.


EDIT: Murray breaks first game of the third set.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Monfils is two sets up as well so right now Murray/Monfils looks a likely possibility for the QF.


:EDWIN4


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't see the Monfils match but I'm glad he came through into the Quarter Finals. I did watch the Murray/Verdasco match and didn't expect Murray to play as well as he did. He was controlled, aggressive at the right points, defended incredibly well, returned really well and his serve was better than I'd seen for the majority of the tournament. Looking forward to Murray/Monfils on Wednesday and my hopeful Nadal/Murray semi finals is edging closer (hopefully).


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Go Muguruza, can't stand Sharapova's grunting


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not a grunt it's a scream :lol

Predictions:

Sharapova in 3 (Hope for Mug in 2 though)
CSN in 3
Djokovic in 4
Berdych in 5


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Berdych in 4
Djokovic in 3


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great start from Muguruza. This girl can play. I like her approach and intent during the points.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ive noticed the shocking upsets followed by next round exit is more common in men than women


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sharapova looks gotten to


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Femto said:


> Sharapova looks gotten to


I think she is, even though she just got a break of serve.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Genie breaks again to bring it back to 5-5 :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Genie :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:mark:?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON GENIE


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bouchard wins!

Everyone else bow down to your new tennis overlords, Canada!!!!

Okay, maybe that's a bit much.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Genie :mark:

Amazing fight in the first and third sets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Garbine was so close, but after 2-1 in the 3rd, she was done. Good effort anyway


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gains nazzac's support. Loses a dominant lead. Forever and always.

Great fight from Bouchard even if Suarez-Navarro is pathetic. Pretty comfortable passage to a Semi though tbf. Sharapova should be too much for her on Clay. Sharapova's record when a set down this year is immense too. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Genie wins the battle of The Beauty & The Beast then.

Her & Sharapova should be fantastic on Thursday. If anyone's going to beat the miserable one, it'll be The Mighty Bouch. She'll take Maria on like Muguruza did. Maria still favourite of course though. She might be a grumpy cow but she sure is a warrior.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer/Nadal should be interesting imo. Ferrer is playing very well atm, I doubt he'll lose it in 3 unless Nadal plays at a very high level. I'm going with Nadal in 4.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Gulbis up a double break already


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Solid first set from both Djokovic and Raonic but the Serb proving too strong in the end. Hopefully Gulbis gets up against Berdych.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thought Muguruza gave it away. But I'm not going to blame her or throw "mentally weak" stuff at her. Unranked. First Grand Slam quarter final. Beat Serena comprehensively and destroyed Sharapova in the first set. Probably just got a little tense and restless which led to a lot of unforced errors.

Credit to Sharapova for hanging in there and allowing her best tennis to come back to her. Hope Bouchard beats her though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gulbis two sets up.:saul

Sharapova adjusted well in the second set and the unforced errors started piling up unfortunately. It's not surprising. Still, like Joel pointed out, very early in her career and can't get too downbeat about it. Hell of a week and a bit for her. She'll be fucking fuming though that Nazzac's put her on his donkey list!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gulbis in BEAST mode. He'll be a massive threat for the title the way he's playing right now. Can't see him losing now after winning the first two sets, surely not!?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gulbis won't beat Novak in the semi final barring something miraculous. Novak now 2-0 up.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Gulbis won't beat Novak in the semi final barring something miraculous. Novak now 2-0 up.


He'll cause Djokovic a lot of problems though. Gulbis has great versatility in his game and seems to be playing with great confidence. Do I think he'll beat Djokovic? No. But I think he'll push him all the way.

Would be funny if both Djokovic and Gulbis lost their matches now.

:lmao


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Finally Gulbis seems to live up to his crazy potential :clap


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd still back Djokovic to overcome Gulbis. Gulbis has a lot of talent in terms of an all round game, and is far from just a powerful serve and big hitter. But there was a spell in the Federer match where his game absolutely deserted him in the third, where he gifted two breaks of serve with minimal effort on Federer's part, and it was only after he took an injury time out and returned to the court that he looked to have overcome the rough spell.

Not saying that's enough to write him off, but it's telling that like other players with a lot of promise and threat to the big four, he has moments of weakness in terms of needless errors, and that plays into someone like Djokovic exceptionally well. Djokovic won't hit him off the court, but he'll grind out points, contest rallies and force Gulbis to likely hit continual weapons at the other end of the court and that's a fine margin for error Gulbis is being afforded. I wouldn't be shocked if he takes a set off Djokovic, as he's playing superbly and has enough attributes to cause Djokovic problems, but I can only see Djokovic's consistent ground-strokes and dogged defence being enough to force errors from Gulbis and eventually advance.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Gulbis defeats Berdych 6-3 6-2 6-4 :clap

Can't wait to see him against Djokovic


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That was way more comfortable than I expected for Gulbis. I bet on 5 sets but that was superb. If he gets to a 5th with Novak I'll be amazed.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Djokovic was clinical against Raonic, waited for opportunities and took them for the most part which can be frustrating against a big server like Raonic. I didn't see the Gulbis match but he must have been playing incredibly well, as Berdych had been playing great all tournament. Looking forward to Gulbis/Djokovic. Think Djokovic will win but Gulbis will give him a good fight.

Tomorrow should be good. Nadal/Ferrer probably wont be all that competitive (although did Ferrer recently beat him on clay?) and Murray/Monfils should be great to watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gulbis can hold his own in baseline rallies so he'll be a much better match for Djokovic than Raonic. I can't see anyone beating Rafa or Novak other than each other but Gulbis and Murray were the best shots once Wawrinka went out. No offence to Federer but he wasn't beating Rafa or Novak here. Gulbis and Murray can at least turn it up to a really dangerous level to threaten them here that I haven't seen Federer produce for a while now. Doing it for 3 sets is another story though. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Djokovic will beat Gulbis in straights unless Gulbis fires. It could end up looking a lot like Kei vs Gulbis from Barcelona where Kei ran rings around him with his return and use of angles. Gulbis' best shot is his BH, which is also the strength of Novak.

Gulbis will have to fire to win this


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anything that happens, Gulbis will have proved himself this tournament. Finally it looks like he's reaching his potential. 

Nadal in 4
Murray in 4


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer's defence has declined, not as fit, and doesn't have the power anymore to hit through Djokovic/Nadal on clay. That however should be much easier on grass, I'm really looking forward to Wimbledon, and I feel that Federer have very good chances there. He was playing very well before Rome, and if does play at that level before Rome, he should do well.


NJ88 said:


> Tomorrow should be good. Nadal/Ferrer probably wont be all that competitive (although did Ferrer recently beat him on clay?) and Murray/Monfils should be great to watch.


Yes, Ferrer beat him on MC. Ferrer is playing to well for it to be a 3 sets win for Nadal, he has been testing Nadal lately on clay(and beating him once), I think its mainly because of Nadal's decline tbh. It should be Nadal in 4.

However if Nadal plays at a very high level(2006-08, 2012 level), which could very well happen, he would win it in 3. 

Ferrer can keep up with Nadal physically. plus Nadal hadn't had any testing opponents, the difference between Lajovic and Ferrer is huge, that could help Ferrer

Djokovic/Gulbis should be interesting, but Novak should be too strong for him here, he can frustrate Gulbis with his defense and Gulbis could implode.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

that's actually kind of awesome.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal in 4
Monfils in 5
Errani in 2
Halep in 2


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal will steamroll all over Ferrer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Federer's defence has declined, not as fit, and doesn't have the power anymore to hit through Djokovic/Nadal on clay. That however should be much easier on grass, I'm really looking forward to Wimbledon, and I feel that Federer have very good chances there. He was playing very well before Rome, and if does play at that level before Rome, he should do well.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ferrer beat him on MC. Ferrer is playing to well for it to be a 3 sets win for Nadal, he has been testing Nadal lately on clay(and beating him once), I think its mainly because of Nadal's decline tbh. It should be Nadal in 4.
> ...


Nothing you said will help Ferrer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rain delay...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopefully the rain goes away very soon and get things under way. Interested in both mens matches.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Nothing you said will help Ferrer.


fpalm


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a joke. At this rate we won't see any tennis


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

A very well rested Novak will be loving this.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

More breaks than Michael Owen in this Kuznetsova/Halep opening set so far.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Petkovic is doing pretty rad so far.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Have to say how refreshing it is watching Kuznetsova/Halep and not hearing a peep from either player during the rally. Watching Sharapova or other prominent screechers can become irritable after a while, so it's nice to see two players just doing away with that. Halep looks really good so far, getting tremendous length on her shots and timing the ball superbly. Movement is also excellent and she's been dominant on the Kuznetsova serve, and very clinical in long rallies.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Petkovic totally blitzed Errani there.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good thing about delay - I woke up this morning and live tennis was on when I turned on tv. 

Ferrer is looking confident today, he's definitely going to push Nadal at the least if not beat him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer takes the first set! C'mon Ferrer!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I would normally root for the underdog, but with Murray 2 sets up, i want Nadal to win. Murray or Ferrer in a RG final would be tragic haha.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

2nd set loss totally deflated Ferrer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Monfils takes the third set :mark:



nazzac said:


> I would normally root for the underdog, but with Murray 2 sets up, i want Nadal to win. Murray or Ferrer in a RG final would be tragic haha.


But seeing shitty Paire, or shitty Kei, or shitty Brands in the final would be lovely.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer seems to have completely given up, shame


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Samoon said:


> Ferrer seems to have completely given up, shame


WOW Ferrer might get double bageled these last two sets, unbelievable


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Ferrer won a game, alright :clap


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> But seeing shitty Paire, or shitty Kei, or shitty Brands in the final would be lovely.


lol. Paire & Brands would add some entertainment at least

And Kei is not shit at all. I doubt you even follow the tour if your making stupid remarks like that.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't stand Murray ! What a pussy.

Aller Gaël, Make France proud (we already are proud of you )


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

nazzac said:


> lol. Paire & Brands would add some entertainment at least


Curious why Murray is deemed to be an uninteresting player.


Stunning turnaround from Monfils in fairness. Murray contained him superbly and exploited his weakness to maximum effect in the opening two sets, but somewhere Monfils found an extra level and Murray had something of a capitulation in the fourth, almost as if he expected it to be the final set of the day and didn't exert much energy.

From Murray's perspective, he needed the match to end after the fourth. Monfils is an absolute confidence/momentum player, and halting play would have given Murray a great opportunity to reflect on what went wrong, and force Monfils to start from scratch tomorrow. Doubt they'll play the entire set unless one dominates and wins quickly, so Murray can't afford an early loss of serve. Monumental hold at the start of the fifth by him, under pressure.


MURRAY BREAKS :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

TNA Original said:


> I can't stand Murray ! What a pussy.


He can very annoying at times, especially when he tends to exaggerate things, indeed. Hope Monfils wins, would epic to see him win after losing the first two sets

The first two sets were really of high quality in the Ferrer/Nadal match but in the last two sets, although Rafa improved, Ferrer looked mentally broken, he just gave up. Shame really. Well he did what I expected him to do, take a set.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Curious why Murray is deemed to be an uninteresting player.
> 
> 
> Stunning turnaround from Monfils in fairness. Murray contained him superbly and exploited his weakness to maximum effect in the opening two sets, but somewhere Monfils found an extra level and Murray had something of a capitulation in the fourth, almost as if he expected it to be the final set of the day and didn't exert much energy.
> ...


I don't mind his game but he acts like a dick.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well he won't unfortunately, 4-0 to Murray


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Samoon said:


> Well he won't unfortunately, 4-0 to Murray


Murray got into his head with his antics.

That's why he's a GS winner.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Monfils has really pissed me off here. Nothing more to add to that.

When Kei does something at a tournament that matters, I will not call him shit. Until then, just another shit player nazzac follows :lebron8


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA Original said:


> I don't mind his game but he acts like a dick.


Massively disagree there. All players act out and show frustration. When he was younger he could very abrasive and loud when he played poorly, but the last few years he's rained that in and definitely matured. He shows frustration but so does Federer, Djokovic and the rest. It's a professional sport. Off court he always gives honest and legitimate interviews and comes off incredible humble.

Monfils has been an absolute fucking clown in this final set. To gift Murray a 6-0 turnaround after he looked all at sea in the fourth is absolutely unacceptable. Murray struggled to hold serve in the first game, and since the first break Monfils has just lost all composure and thrown it away. Absolutely bonkers.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Curious why Murray is deemed to be an uninteresting player.


It's down to personal preference of course. I (and many others) don't like to watch Murray play tennis, but many people do like to watch him, which is fair enough.

I like and support players i enjoy watching and i would prefer players i don't like watching not to good deeper in tournaments. I don't particularly enjoy watching Ferrer play either, so despite the upset part of it, i didn't want him to win against Nadal.

But some people try to goad me a little bit because of it. But tbh, i don't really care what other people think of the players i support. I would much rather see my favorite players play entertaining tennis that i enjoy watching than turning to a style i don't like watching and win multiple slams


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Another semi final for the multi-slam winning olympian. 

I'm sure he's gutted that people don't like his personality/style of play though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That was a bizarre match. First two sets Murray was clinical, he contained Monfils game in a brilliant way. In the third set, he had quite a few opportunities to break and didn't take them, that gave Monfils momentum, he went for his shots and they landed in. Fifth set, the first game was the most important of any game in the match. You could tell how much it meant to Murray and how much he wanted to win on that point to go 30-30. From there, Murray played sensibly and didn't go over the top, Monfils played over the top and didn't get anything in. He just switched off, the momentum changed and that was it.

Really happy Murray's made it to his second French semi-final, well deserved. As for Ferrer/Nadal, I had a tiny bit of hope for Ferrer after the first set, but Nadal pretty much just steamrolled his way through the last two sets. Murray/Nadal semi...whey!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Look, we all know what you're about, nazzac. You are British and hopped the bandwagon of hating the British when it comes to sports. That's why you dumped Chelsea for Dortmund, hate Murray and probably was Italian or whatever for the Olympics.

Now I am not saying because you are British you must support the British talents/teams. I don't believe in that stuff. But what you do is hate British talents/teams mostly because they are British. If Murray played tennis in the style of let's say Tsonga or one of your jobbers like Kei, you'd still hate him because he's British. It's unnatural and pretentious.

Joel out :lelbron


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

lol, such bullshit. I don't care where Murray is from, whether it is Britain or Fiji, i don't like his tennis. I also don't like Berdych. Is that because he's Britsh? Oh wait, he's Czech so your theory fails.

And have i made any remarks regarding other British tennis players such as Evans, Ward, Robson, Watson? No, so there more proof that you are spouting shit as usual


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel back in.

The Berdych example is lame, because even though you like a million players, you're not going to like all of them, so I'm sure they're players who you don't like because you genuinely don't like their tennis.

You don't have to usually comment on other British talent, because usually they are out before you can say 'God bless you'. Nice try, WOAT. Your actions are clear.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Joel back in.
> 
> The Berdych example is lame, because even though you like a million players, you're not going to like all of them, *so I'm sure they're players who you don't like because you genuinely don't like their tennis.*
> 
> You don't have to usually comment on other British talent, because usually they are out before you can say 'God bless you'. Nice try, WOAT. Your actions are clear.


Yeah, and Murray is one of them.

I actually don't mind Murray as a person unlike a lot of people. Even though he is very monotone, he seems like a genuine guy off the court, even if he can be fairly annoying on the court (although a lot less in recent years).

According to you i dislike players because they are British, so no matter how good they are i should in theory dislike the other British players, no?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The hate is there. You're just waiting for the right time to display it :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's not because he's British it's because he's a winner. nazzac's one of those postmodern geeks who strives to be different and not follow social norms. Hence why whenever any play looks like a promising prospect he hops on their bandwagon so he can say he was supporting them before they became big and look UBER COOL. But whatever. He must be a pretty miserable Tennis fan rooting against the elite (minus Federer because you always need one exception like every racist ensures they have at least one black friend just in case they're accused of being a racist) all these years and hoping UBER COOL Grand Slam chokers finally have some success. But whatever. We'll just keep laughing when Murray, Novak and Nadal keep having epics with each other at Grand Slams and you're sitting they're all miserable checking what draw Paire and Brands have for their Challenger starting the next day while Murray and Novak are drinking champagne out of silverware and banging HOT asses. 

Pretty great comeback from Murray. Easy to blame Monfils but it was Murray who got himself the lead and turned it around after mentally switching off during the 4th assuming it would go over to tomorrow and then having to overcome the frustration of being told to continue. For as much as Monfils lost it that wasn't until 3 or 4-0 down. 1st game he was playing like he did in the 4th and Murray still stepped up and bettered him. Nadal in 5 here will be too much for him but he'll make the first 3 sets at least competitive and probably take the 1st set. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Agreed Murray's hold in the opening game was monumental, not only to ensure he wasn't broken early but in the context of being annoyed the match was continuing, since in the past he's let moments like that affect him. Thankfully he grew out of that mindset and it's been a big aspect of his Grand Slam success. Monfils really did gift him a lot of points with reckless shots, but Murray deserves credit for holding serve after being repeatedly broken in the fourth and then securing the vital break straight after. Thought Monfils' implosion highlighted the difference playing over five sets can prove. He did miraculously to comeback from two sets down, after being frustrated and contained by Murray, but then a quick two game loss and he loses all the momentum he'd built up in the third and the fourth.

Be interesting how competitive Murray can make the semi, since the Rome match highlighted he can pose Nadal problems. Would be incredibly surprised if it goes five sets, but I think Murray is capable of taking it to four competitive sets and shouldn't be bludgeoned barring a real capitulation/Nadal masterclass.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That match was Monfils in a nutshell tbh. Horrible at his worst but as good as anyone on the tour at his best. If only he had the mentality of the top 4 along with that talent :deandre*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

They mentioned in passing that Roddick commented if he could comeback to the tour, he'd do so under the condition he could possess Monfils' athletic prowess.

Commentators actually did a good job tbf highlighting how Murray was often exploiting Monfils and pushing the ball around the court expertly to eat away at his defence. Monfils in comparison was rash and reckless, which sometimes produced moments of genius but often saw him make basic errors at costly times. They also talked about how apparently he dropped a coach in the past who tried to coax him into thinking more strategically, in terms of thinking shots ahead and setting up when to come to the net, when to switch from attacking the forehand to the backhand etc. Basically, Monfils said he disliked being told what to do and would sooner play naturally and without much preparation. Makes him almost impossible to contain when he's firing on all cylinders, but equally frustrating to watch when he implodes.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a match that was, completely ballsed up my timings/plans for making tea/football/dishes/paperwork but still so incredible when you get matches like that.

For Murray to come back like that with all the momentum in the world as well as that ignorant as fuck crowd, it was unbelievable. That's just supreme mental toughness & belief. I'm gutted he didn't do the 'Emma' dance for the crowd afterwards tbh, but still, enjoyed it immensely.

Errani out was a shocker though. Really looking forward to Sharapova & Bouchard though tomorrow. Hoping Bouchard can pull it out.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think you guys should leave nazzac alone, you guys have already brought this point many times and it has been argued so many times in the other thread, why do you care? let him support/dislike who he wants, in tennis you can support anyone you like and doesn't have to support someone because of his/her nationality. If he dislikes Murray, so be it, if he likes paire/brands, its okay. It's fine.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hope Bouchard pulls it off tomorrow.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Was pretty happy with my predictions about the Quarterfinal matches minus Errani.










Bring on semis!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If i dislike winners, how come i don't dislike the more successful players like Djokovic, Nadal, Federer, Sampras, Agassi, Borg etc... I might not actively support any of them (Sampras being the exception), but i don't dislike any of them. More to the point, i will be rooting for the more successful players in tomorrow semi finals because i prefer them to their opponents, and i wanted Nadal and Djokovic to win their quarter finals.

If i supported those guys you would accuse me of glory hunting. I begin to feel no matter who i support, you would still get at me for it for different reasons. I would rather see Paire play his entertaining brand of tennis in the challengers, than see him become a boring pusher and win multiple slams. 

Your problem is not with who i support or don't support i reckon. It's more to do with the fact that i am not afraid to express my opinion on certain players, and you don't like some of them (eg. My opinion on Murray). So when i say something like, Paire has a decent shot at winning the title this week. You don't argue that he won't at the time, you just come in and laugh at me when he doesn't.

So, yet again your theory is just wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> fpalm


Yes because it was just so close wasn't it. 

Nadal da god 0 UE in the third set. :banderas 

Lol nazzac bought all this bashing on himself, he's a good guy but sometimes I really don't get his logic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Yes because it was just so close wasn't it.
> 
> Nadal da god 0 UE in the third set. :banderas
> 
> *Lol nazzac bought all this bashing on himself, he's a good guy but sometimes I really don't get his logic.*


By doing what? Not liking Murray 


Today:

Pova in 3
Halep in 2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Errani in 2


And Petkovic won in two :brodgers



nazzac said:


> Halep in 2


Hope the same happens :brodgers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic in 4
GENIE IN 3!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris Guccione in 10.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hoping for Maria/Halep final.



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Yes because it was just so close wasn't it.
> 
> Nadal da god 0 UE in the third set. :banderas
> 
> Lol nazzac bought all this bashing on himself, he's a good guy but sometimes I really don't get his logic.


Well I predicted Nadal to win it in 4, and that's what happened...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bouchard takes the first set 6-4. Remarkable composure on some big points for someone of her age, and some tremendous hitting as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Bouchard takes the first set 6-4. Remarkable composure on some big points for someone of her age, and some tremendous hitting as well.


And with such beauty as well. 

Bouchard is the type of girl you want to take home to Sunday dinner and say, "mom, dad, look what I'm hitting!" with the biggest smile on your face.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Why would you hit a beautiful woman? And why would you tell your parents with such glee? Do your parents approve of domestic battery? Is this how Barbados families are raised?



Sharapova with the early break. Definitely seems to once again have found her level with her back against the wall and is exerting some good pressure. From Bouchard's perspective, it's not been a string of errors from her, just some special shots from Sharapova. Still, be interesting to see how Bouchard reacts depending on whether she can get a break back.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Does Sharapova know how to serve?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't you try to question me about relationships, you sheep loving bastard! 

Bouchard breaks back


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Djokovic in 4
> GENIE IN 3!!


Hewitt has a better shot of beating Nadal 6-0 6-0 6-0 than Djokovic does of winning TODAY


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Still, be interesting to see how Bouchard reacts depending on whether she can get a break back.


Well that didn't take long, great mini comeback to secure a break on Sharapova's serve. This game is crucial though with Sharapova having fought back from 40-0 to deuce and now an advantage. Bouchard holding would be a great little triumph for her in reeling Sharapova back.

EDIT: Sharapova breaks. Needs to hold serve here and ask the question of Bouchard.



Joel said:


> Don't you try to question me about relationships, you sheep loving bastard!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

C'mon Genie!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Hewitt has a better shot of beating Nadal 6-0 6-0 6-0 than Djokovic does of winning TODAY


Lol thought the first semi was today, my prediction still stands


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Break and hold in the next 10 minutes please Genie to win this match.

I have to go to work in 10 and would love to see you win this match live.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Break and hold in the next 10 minutes please Genie to win this match.
> 
> I have to go to work in 10 and would love to see you win this match live.


She can't hear you mate. Settle down.

Edit: Going to a third. Let's go Sharapova.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ambitious and costly shot there from Bouchard. Did remarkably well to hold off Sharapova, then comes into the middle of the court and opts to hit the ball in mid-air, when allowing it to bounce would have likely seen her win the point with Sharapova likely to be wrong-footed. Monumental service game from Sharapova now at 3-1, hold and all the pressure is on Bouchard to hold serve and then find a break, lose it and she lets Bouchard regain her confidence and not dwell on the error.



EDIT: Sharapova advances. Few costly shots from Bouchard undid her good work and saw her fail to take opportunities. Can't really fault the approach since she had so much success attacking Sharapova and showing intent, but in the end it was those fine margins on her aggressive play that just saw her fade away. Credit to Sharapova though, since she was barely gifted a point and had to fight continually from underneath in numerous rallies, and she more than held her own in the shot-making. Bouchard saving four match points and her overall play on the big points today was incredibly promising for someone of her age. Such composure and confidence to attack at the right times and not merely defend/play staticly in fear of making a mistake.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bouchard did really well there. I think she's going to be a big player in the next year or two. First two slams of the year, semi-final in each, which is mighty impressive. With a tad more experience, and good shot selection in key points she could have possibly won that match, she certainly had the game to do so. Congrats to Sharapova though, she stuck in there and got the job done again. I think she's probably favourite for the final, but Halep could cause a surprise and beat her, especially if she plays similar to how she has the tournament so far.

As for tomorrow:

Djokovic to beat Gulbis in 4
Nadal to beat Murray in 4


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Really gutted Bouchard couldn't get it done. She's such a talent. There were a lot of errors, some at absolutely crucial times in the deciding set too, and they were only fine margins on most. The strength in her ground strokes is incredible. Fair play to Sharapova though. She battled away again and found some incredible shots herself. One of the backhand passing shots down the line into the corner later on was just magnificent.

Their match really showed how well the women's game is evolving with their court coverage, defensive play and ability to hit consistent winners. I enjoyed that so much, even though I hoped Bouchard would win. There's no doubt her career is very bright. She's come so far in such a short space of time, she'll be pushing hard in New York too. Having done it on clay as well as hard courts, even better.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

She's only 20, she'll be even greater soon enough


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Who do you lot think will have a better career. Bouchard or Muguruza?- Both similar age, and having breakout years this year, so fairly comparable.

IMO, Bouchard will rise quicker to the top of the game, and will be around the top more consistently than Garbine, but i think at the end of their careers Garbine will be the one with more grand slams. I think she has more potential in her game to be a multi slam winner than Eugenie does. Eugenie will become a top player too and win grand slams, and probably more famous because the WTA will really market her as their next star imo. I can see it being a potential big rivalry in the future for sure.

On today's matches

Djokovic in 3- I cna only see Nadal stopping Nole here. I think Nole is a bad match-up for Gulbis personally. But we will see, Gulbis may just fire

Nadal in 4- I see Murray starting similar to Rome, but Nadal eventually grinding him down.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Genie is better, will have a better career too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

15/2 on Rafa winning 3-1 and losing the first set with SkyBet.:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Who do you lot think will have a better career. Bouchard or Muguruza?- Both similar age, and having breakout years this year, so fairly comparable.
> 
> IMO, Bouchard will rise quicker to the top of the game, and will be around the top more consistently than Garbine, but i think at the end of their careers Garbine will be the one with more grand slams. I think she has more potential in her game to be a multi slam winner than Eugenie does. Eugenie will become a top player too and win grand slams, and probably more famous because the WTA will really market her as their next star imo. I can see it being a potential big rivalry in the future for sure.
> 
> ...


Dude at least wait after this tournament to judge Muguruza, did you even know who she was before this tournament?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Dude at least wait after this tournament to judge Muguruza, did you even know who she was before this tournament?


what more will be learned about her once the tournament is over?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Nadal will win his match in 3.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Dude at least wait after this tournament to judge Muguruza, did you even know who she was before this tournament?


Her tournament is done, so like Femto said. What more can you learn?

Yes, i did know who she was before the tournament. I watched her against Slava a few month back. Hadn't seen much of her before this tournament but i watched her round 2,3,4 and QF matches and done a bit of research on her watching highlights. Probs seen more of her than you have, but we wouldn't know that because you never post more than 1 useless line


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Gulbis :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Her tournament is done, so like Femto said. What more can you learn?
> 
> Yes, i did know who she was before the tournament. I watched her against Slava a few month back. Hadn't seen much of her before this tournament but i watched her round 2,3,4 and QF matches and done a bit of research on her watching highlights. Probs seen more of her than you have, but we wouldn't know that because you never post more than 1 useless line


*I think the point is that you're making also these predictions about her future and you barely knew who she was before this tournament. If you're kinda basing everything off this tournament and some HIGHlights then that's kinda dumb.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nadal to win to nil is @ 1.72. Fucking lol.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Nadal will probably destroy Murray.

6-2 6-3 6-2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nadal was just too good in that set. Murray didn't play bad at all and had some very good returns of serve that would ordinarily have seen him dictate the play during a rally. Nadal somehow was just continually able to find winners from ridiculous positions and Murray had no answer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray's strategy was pretty poor. He hit so many balls incredibly short for Rafa to put away with ease.

As for the Muguruza issue. It's one tournament. She's a real prospect but you can't get all excited about her future from it. How many players have done well at one slam? Shvedova comes to mind, and at the French. When she gets some consistency, like back-to-back semis as Bouchard has, then you'll learn about how far she'll go.

I think she'll do well but it's hard to know for sure right now and tag her as a multiple slam winner.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Murray has been pretty rubbish.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

So far , I'm nearly spot on


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This Rafa guy is pretty good.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

As good as Nadal is on clay, Murray has been poor this match. His serve is awful, his return is awful (when he's supposed to be one of the best returners in the game), he's not going for his shots like he did in Rome. It's just not going well for him. I was hoping for a more close encounter. I never expected him to win, but I did expect him to bring his best tennis.

Hoping for Djokovic win in the final.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a pretty strong message to Novak from Rafa. Novak stumbled across the line and Rafa's bursting across it... atm.

I so can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray getting absolutely destroyed. Wouldn't be surprised if it ends up 6-1 in this set.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal is winning the final in 3 sets.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lawls said:


> Nadal is winning the final in 3 sets.


Lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> This is a pretty strong message to Novak from Rafa. *Novak stumbled across the line* and Rafa's bursting across it... atm.
> 
> I so can't wait for Sunday.


No, he didn't.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If Rafa plays like this on Sunday then he'll definitely win and in 3 wouldn't be laughable at all. Hope it's the epic it can be because there hasn't been many great matches this past fortnight tbh.

Edit: He did Femto. Form massively dropped and back was playing up. 4th should have been Gulbis' if he didn't switch off at the end.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nadal couldn't have played much better, Murray couldn't have played much worse. Looking forward to the final, should be awesome.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Femto said:


> No, he didn't.


You didn't see the last two sets then?!

He was pretty much in cruise control, playing so well and he just dropped, lost the third set and wasn't anywhere near convincing in the 4th. Mentally he wasn't there for periods too in those last two sets.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I know Murray was poor but a lot of it was due to how Rafa was playing. At the end of the day Rafa's brilliance won it 100% rather than Murray's drop. Still a great tournament for him though in terms of Wimbledon preparation. Great for him to come through some gruelling 5 setters after his back surgery and get a load of ranking points to protect his seeding for the US Open if nothing else with nothing to gain from the pathetically short Grass Court season. He won't win Wimbledon serving like he did this past fortnight though.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yup, its 6-1



TNA Original said:


> Nadal will probably destroy Murray.
> 
> 6-2 6-3 6-2


Not a bad prediction m8. 

Meh, awful match, expected something like RG 2011, a closer 3 set match. Rafa did pretty well, but Murray was shit. Wouldn't look much into this match though, Novak is a far superior player on clay, plus Murray was no where near up to standard



Seabs said:


> *If Rafa plays like this on Sunday then he'll definitely win and in 3 wouldn't be laughable at all.
> *


If Novak plays fucking shit, then yeah possible for it to be in 3. But I'm sure Djokovic will not do that, given how much there is at stake in that match.



Nige™;35106841 said:


> You didn't see the last two sets then?!
> 
> He was pretty much in cruise control, playing so well and he just dropped, lost the third set and wasn't anywhere near convincing in the 4th. Mentally he wasn't there for periods too in those last two sets.


Yeah, Novak did dropped his level in those two sets, he did looked pretty great in the rest of the tournament though, I fully expect him to turn up, given how much there is at stake in the final.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I was quite close.

This Sunday, I hope Novak will finally defeat Nadal at Rolland-Garros.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So Rafa can only win in 3 if Novak plays "fucking shit"?*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *So Rafa can only win in 3 if Novak plays "fucking shit"?*


If Novak plays well, there is no way he'll lose it in 3. No matter how well Nadal plays.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Nothing to do with Nadal/Djoko but does anyone knows when Del Potro is coming back ? I miss his :gun: forehand. A shame he's being so unlucky with all those injuries.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think around October/November.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Samoon said:


> I think around October/November.


Funny thing is, he's still ahead of Murray in the ATP rankings as of last week. He won't lose points because he didn't play the French Open last year. He'll be screwed after Wimbledon though :side:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

time for the showdown!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Murray's strategy was pretty poor. He hit so many balls incredibly short for Rafa to put away with ease.
> 
> As for the Muguruza issue. It's one tournament. She's a real prospect but you can't get all excited about her future from it. How many players have done well at one slam? Shvedova comes to mind, and at the French. When she gets some consistency, like back-to-back semis as Bouchard has, then you'll learn about how far she'll go.
> 
> I think she'll do well but it's hard to know for sure right now and tag her as a multiple slam winner.


I see your point and it is a fair one. But tbf to Garbine, she has won a title this year and reached round 4 in Melbourne which is a good result. Top 20 in the race etc... 

I think she has more potential in her game than Bouchard has, but we will see. Bouchard seems strong mentally, which will get her far for sure.

Rafa was awesome today. Murray couldn't have done anything against that.

Interesting final on Sunday. Rafa the clay-GOAT, but Djokovic is the worst match-up for him on tour, so it is very interesting.

Going for Rafa in 5 or 4.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Djoker ends Nadal's FO streak and completes the career grand slam in 5 thrilling sets. that would be the best result. 

I have no problem with Nadal think he's amazing but Djoker really deserves this title.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well he doesn't deserve it until he can beat Nadal.*


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Seabs said:


> *Well he doesn't deserve it until he can beat Nadal.*


Last year, his chance was killed by a net touching (crappiest rule in Tennis history IMO).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Final should be epic, hard to live up to last yeat's match, greatest clay court match ever. But I think Nadal will pull through in 4.


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Final should be epic, hard to live up to last yeat's match, greatest clay court match ever. But I think Nadal will pull through in 4.







This is the goat clay court match ever IMO. At least greatest of the 21st century.

I miss this Nadal.

I miss Coria too, shame he choked in 2004 at the FO.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

FoxHound Unit said:


> Last year, his chance was killed by a net touching (crappiest rule in Tennis history IMO).


*So? None of this means that he DESERVES to win. He only DESERVES to be called the best at Roland Garros when he beats the best. *


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Seabs said:


> *So? None of this means that he DESERVES to win. He only DESERVES to be called the best at Roland Garros when he beats the best. *


Never said he deserved it. Just said he missed his chance. IMO he played better but so did Roddick against federer in Wimbledon 2009 for instance.

But Nadal is still the Man right now and will continue to be the Man until Djoko beat the Man :flair2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So when Solderling blasted Nadal off the court in 2009 in RG, does that mean he deserved to win the whole thing?


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

Sadly, it's really hard to see Nadal losing the final. Djokovic needs to peak for the whole match and I don't see that happening. If the weather is very hot and sunny, Nadal's chances of losing are slim.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sharapova hasn't been World number 1 since 2005 wow.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I missed this :lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Sharapova hasn't been World number 1 since 2005 wow.


Where did you get that from? The last time she was No.1 in the world was in 2012 after she won RG. She lost it after Wimbledon though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shit your right, it was pretty brief so musth ave slipped my mind


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

CM Best said:


> Sadly, it's really hard to see Nadal losing the final. Djokovic needs to peak for the whole match and I don't see that happening. If the weather is very hot and sunny, Nadal's chances of losing are slim.


I hope it rains in Paris tomorow morning 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> So when Solderling blasted Nadal off the court in 2009 in RG, does that mean he deserved to win the whole thing?


No, because he jobbed to an inferior player in the final :kobe9


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Joel said:


> No, because he jobbed to an inferior player in the final :kobe12


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FoxHound Unit said:


>


Not for long 










Edit: I'm gonna be so gotten to when Sharapova wins this.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This has been a great final. Some of the rallies and defensive work by both has been exceptional, and some of Sharapova's tactical play to wrong foot and confuse Halep has been even better. Have to give credit that, being as I don't watch much of the tour regularly, thus only really see women's matches at the slams, that the quality in terms of shot-play, defensive work and all round play seems to have greatly increased over the past few years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sharapova can fuck off. Switched channel as soon as she won, but not before I could see her fake dropping to the ground emotional cliché bullshit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amazing match.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so happy to see Sharapova win, that was fantastic stuff. Match was of excellent quality. Congrats Sharapova on your 5th slam title. Absolutely deserved!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Was a really great final, full of twists and turns, didn't have a clue who was winning that one until 40-0 when Sharapova was serving for it. I think Halep will win a slam in the future, she's a great player. Sharapova though...she's so up and down. When she's up, she's incredible, but she can then play just terribly two or three points afterwards. I swear, if she didn't have shoulder surgery and could serve like she used to she would have won so many more slams in her career, because...those double faults. Great final though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> Was a really great final, full of twists and turns, didn't have a clue who was winning that one until 40-0 when Sharapova was serving for it. I think Halep will win a slam in the future, she's a great player. Sharapova though...she's so up and down. When she's up, she's incredible, but she can then play just terribly two or three points afterwards. I swear, if she didn't have shoulder surgery and could serve like she used to she would have won so many more slams in her career, because...those double faults. Great final though.


Yeah, that shoulder injury does indeed suck, her serve used to be a weapon back then, now its a weakness.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Worthy of a final. Excellent fight from Halep and a deserved victory for Sharapova.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think I'd have preferred Azarenka to win this than Sharapova. I'd also have preferred someone from Super Mario Tennis to win instead of Sharapova. Or even Paire or Brands in a wig to win it and finally give nazzac some joy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> I think I'd have preferred Azarenka to win this than Sharapova. I'd also have preferred someone from Super Mario Tennis to win instead of Sharapova. Or even Paire or Brands in a wig to win it and finally give nazzac some joy.


nazzac already got that joy when Stan won the AO mate


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I think I'd have preferred Azarenka to win this than Sharapova. I'd also have preferred someone from Super Mario Tennis to win instead of Sharapova. Or even Paire or Brands in a wig to win it and finally give nazzac some joy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow that was an amazing match, congrats to Sharapova.

Been pretty accurate in my predictions so far. I'm gonna go with Nadal in 4


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

tomorrow is your day novak


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just finished watching that final, absolutely incredible. The women's game has improved so damn much. That was just fabulous to watch. I feel for Halep but you can't help but feel her time will come.

Sharapova though, I just can't stand her. She uses every trick in the book and then some. Bitch is way too serious too.

Murray appoints Mauresmo as coach. Unfortunately her gender will be highlighted more than what she offers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Interesting choice.

Watching the Doubles Final and it's sunny and the ball is bouncing like a motherfucker. Rafa must be licking his lips. Djokovic has to play at his very peak for 3 probably 4 sets to beat Rafa.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nadal 3-1 or 3-2 @ 11/10.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Less than an hour until the match :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So much for stormy weather the forecast had predicted. 

Djokovic HAS to win first set to have any chance imo, being down against Nadal on this surface is so demoralizing


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great final so far with some amazing points being played. It's dead even on the scoreboard but I feel as though Rafa is slightly taking control now.

In other news, Baghdatis wins Nottingham :hb


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Djokovic seems to be fading away fast here, unfortunate, he was playing so well in the first and second sets.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nadal putting in work right now! 

In order to win a set, you have to win by at least 2 rounds, right? Because Nadal won the second set in 7 but I thought it's up to 6 per set

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Djokovic seems to be fading away fast here, unfortunate, he was playing so well in the first and second sets.


Indeed. Looks a little lethargic now.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

1 more set :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

French crowd annoys me at times...


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Who ever shouted during the match ball can seriously just fuck off.
I hope they find him somehow and ban him.


I was routing for Nadal, but that was a shit ending.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chr1st0 said:


> French crowd annoys me at times...


They're so ignorant. They do my nut in.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like the French crowd either, so ignorant at times. I swear at one point during the Murray/Monfils match, they booed a linesman falling over...I didn't want Nadal to win, but he played the big points well while Djokovic played the big poors poorly on more than one occasion. With his general play he could have won had he taken advantage of points he could have, and defended points on his side he could have too. Nadal did that better today. Ending it on a double fault was also disappointing, high quality match though.

As for Murray's new coach choice, it's an interesting one. His mum has obviously been working with him in a slight coach like capacity since he was young and playing tennis, so he'll be used to a female in that way. I think it could be a good move for him, I don't think he would have chosen someone he wasn't sure would be a good fit, so I think it could work. Though he would make one official after Wimbledon was over though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gotta say, the one thing I've really enjoyed about this tournament is the upturn in the women's game. That final was just immense and capped some amazing performances & matches. I enjoyed the women's side of things a lot more than the men's, and it's been a long time, possibly the first time I've said that. Just a pity Queen Brat won.

It's a tournament that didn't even feature Laura Robson or Maria Kirilenko too!:draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kirilenko went out first round.

The Womens game can be really good at times unless the grunting is a total turn off. Honestly I don't even realise if it's there or not. Guess I've grown immune to it. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal has won this tournament nine fuckign times. Pretty much since 2005 he has won it every single year besides 2009, insane.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Kirilenko went out first round.*


Didn't notice that. She really has gone to bits but judging by her Twitter she seems more bothered about her BF and life away from tennis with the Russian hockey King. She's taken the Kournikova not Sharapova route.

Heather Watson threw away four match points today.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems like it's a theme atm.

Paire blew *4-0, and *5-3 40-15 in the final set today haha


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer only playing a doubles tournament at Halle, taking it easy


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So nice seeing the grass again. Queens is always one of my favourite tournaments of the year, just for the rare occurrence of a grass court tournament not Wimbledon, it looks great. Murray off to a winning start, he's been unbeaten on grass since the start of the Olympics 2012 now. Hope he can keep the streak going!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He will lose at Queens, and here's why...

Everytime an opponent has retired or pulled out of a match against Wawrinka this year, Stan has gone on to win the title

Chennai- Pospisil retires to Stan in the semis, Stan wins the tournament
AO- Golubev retires to Stan in R1, and Pospisil withdraws from R3 against him. Stan wins the AO.
Monte Carlo- Almagro withdraws from R2 against Stan, Stan wins MC
Queen's- Baghdatis retires from R2 against Stan. 

So therefore, Wawrinka will win Queens


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Andy out 6-7 2-6 to Stepanek.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> He will lose at Queens, and here's why...
> 
> Everytime an opponent has retired or pulled out of a match against Wawrinka this year, Stan has gone on to win the title
> 
> ...


I think you're onto something! Haha. Bad loss for Murray today, he didn't play well at all, and losing 8 set points just isn't going to get him wins at the top of the game...much less, in the middle of the game. Wawrinka on the other hand played really well today, he hit some amazing shots. I'd peg him to win Queens.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

#5 seed Tsonga out 6-2,6-4 out in the Aegon. Which name reminds me of


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rafael Nadal has lost three straight grass-court matches


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dustin Brown is a very entertaining player to watch. Hope he draws a seed early at Wimbledon, so i can see him there


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Matosevic made Tsonga his bitch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Dustin Brown is a very entertaining player to watch. Hope he draws a seed early at Wimbledon, so i can see him there


Potential Wimbledon contender?


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Grigor vs Wawrinka :mark:

Ironically they were teaming up earlier unk2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dimitrov in 3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stan's gotta beat Matosevic first. Big if given the results Matosevic has had so far this week. Big Berd out now and Stepanek beat Anderson from a set down.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed/Nishikori

Im actually picking Kei to win


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Grigor / Wawrinka starts in less than 2h :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well done Grigor!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats to Dimitrov for his Queens win. He's won a few tournaments this year, starting to live up to the 'babyfed' nickname people give him. He's becoming more consistent now, and playing well against good players, winning titles etc. He's already moved up the rankings this year, I think he'll go higher towards the end too.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Grigor :mark:

Finally living up to his potential!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SHIT Fed so close to winning singles and dobule titles!! Good warm up for Wimbledon


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

As long as Djoker doesn't win Wimbledon I will be happy, thought Rafa may put up a better showing than his recent grass court appearances and then Halle happened lol


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

So used to winning that he forgot he even won


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So for Wimbledon:

#1 Seed - Djokovic
#2 Seed - Nadal
#3 Seed - Murray
#4 Seed - Federer

Please tennis Gods, let these 4 advance to the semis.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great win for Heather Watson against Flavia Pennetta, coming back from a set down. Wish I'd recorded that to see how well she did, but her biggest win yet. With Laura out of Wimbledon, hopefully Heather can have a similar run to her last year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed/Nadal in one half
Djokovic/Murray in the other


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nadal's got to be happy with that. I think Raonic would be his quarter final opponent. That could prove to be tough.

Murray/Ferrer, Stan/Fed & Novak/Berdych the others.

I think I'm more excited about the women this year the way their game is developing.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd love to see a Murray/Nadal Wimbledon final. As a Murray fan I obviously want him to win, but so far he's faced both Fed and Djokovic in the final, would be cool to see him face all of the top three in the finals. I don't necessarily expect Murray to win, but his best surface is grass and he's done well at Wimbledon the past five years (at least getting to the semi's, and the finals the last two years) so he's got to be considered one of the favourite. Although at Wimbledon there always seems to be the chance of an upset early on.

For outsiders, I'm really interested in seeing how Dimitrov plays. He's been rising up the rankings this year, doing really, really well and winning some tournaments. So I'm hoping he does well at Wimbledon too, as he's starting to show the promise people have had for him for years.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Had a look at the draws in a bit more depth, found some potential clashes in some quarters of the draw.

*Women's top quarter:* Serena, Petkovic, Bouchard, Kerber & Sharapova.
This is tasty! Bouchard could meet Petkovic in R3, then Serena in R4.

*Second quarter:* Ivanovic, Townsend, Lisicki, Keys & Jankovic.
They're all in the same half of that quarter too with Halep on the other side. Keys & Townsend could meet in R2. If you didn't see any of Keys this week at Eastbourne, she was fantastic and beat both Jankovic & Kerber along the way to winning it.

Azarenka & Muguruza could meet in R3 from the third quarter. Radwanska & Errani are also in that quarter but on the other side. Cibulkova, Kuznestova, Dellacqua or Goerges also in this quarter. Radwanska/Dellacqua possible for R2.

The final quarter of is pretty wank. Kvitova, Li, Stosur & Woznicrappi the standouts.

*Men's top quarter:* Djokovic, Tsonga, Gulbis, Cilic & Berdych.
Potential Novak/Tsonga & Gulbis/Berdych in R4.

*Second quarter:* Murray, Anderson, Dimitrov & Ferrer.
Not too rough for Andy but Dimitrov potentially in the quarters will be tough.

The third quarter doesn't look too spectacular but could throw up a shock with Wawrinka & Federer in there with Lopez & Isner.

Rafa will be happy with his quarter. Raonic the toughest proposition in there. Gasquet, Monfils, Nishikori & Kohlschreiber the likeliest challengers to them, and of course Rosol perhaps in R2 for Nadal!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

That top quarter in the women's draw :banderas


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Sam Stosur :banderas


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Matosevic though :hb


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Baghdatis through to the second round. :hb


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

My god, Djokovic in those first two sets. Talk about perfect tennis, looked for a while it was going to go 6-0, 6-0. Murray played well too, both looked very good on the grass first round.

I found myself really rooting for Venus Williams today too, I'd love for her to do really well in this tournament again, if only for old times sake. If she comes through the second round, Kvitova in the third round is actually doable.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Well done Nazzac. Muguruza's out in R1! You've well and truly cursed her!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is 100% nazzac's fault.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Coco beat her last week too and won on the Grass in Germany tbf so it wasn't a total upset and they're both young too. But yeah I thought the same thing when she lost.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Well done Nazzac. Muguruza's out in R1! You've well and truly cursed her!


HOLY SHIT I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY WOW.

Wimbledon will have to take the backseat this year since we have World Cup, but will definitely see the Semis


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Did Klizan have a shock win over someone recently?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Beat Tsonga in the U.S. in 2012.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nishikori in France.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thought there was a more recent one.

R3; Bouchard v Petkovic
R4: Bouchard v Serena
QF: Bouchard/Serena v Sharapova

:mark:

Dellacqua/Radwanska, Gulbis/Stakhovsky (Fed Conqueror), Chardy/Matosevic, Woznicrappi/Broady tomorrow.

Gutted Heather has to play Kerber in R2 after a good win today. That'll be very tough for her.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

After seeing both Nadal and Djoker play, think Djoker is winning Wimbledon, I was just relived to see Rafa finally win on grass after two years!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Watched a bit of Watson's game yesterday the difference between the Wimbledon crowd and the French crowd is amazing


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Baghdatis is out and L. Mayer is through to the third round. Very frustrating as a Baghdatis supporter as he still doesn't look very fit. It's either that or he's injured again. He looked pumped after winning the second set but then looked gassed from then on, very disappointing.

All the BIG players won quite comfortably (maybe except for Nadal) in their first round match. Dimitrov is looking very solid even though he hasn't played anyone that would really test him as of yet. Tomic has had a good start against Berdych. Even though Tomic is a douche, I'd rather him than Berdych. 91% of first serves in for Tomic after winning the first set, quite incredible.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stakhovsky strikes again, puts out Gulbis in three.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Stakhovsky strikes again, puts out Gulbis in three.


Quite a convincing win. Shame that Gulbis couldn't produce the same quality as he did in the French. He's that kind of player.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bye bye Ferrer!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Dimitrov versus Dolgopolov in round 3. :ex:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Azacheater & Ferrer out on the same day.:EDWIN4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Stephanek still going strong at age 35. Good on him.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Destiny said:


> Stephanek still going strong at age 35. Good on him.


Won the US Open doubles title last year


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stepanek is like the older version of Gulbis, always a tricky player on a given day


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rosol :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

again...

It's like Nadal's game on grass for whatever reason completely suits Rosol.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rosol is an absolute monster but it's a shame he only plays like this against Rafa. I think Rafa will get through this though.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Fun match going on here between Kyrgios and Gasquet. Kyrgios came back from 2 sets down to tie it up and he's hit some class shots in this match, and so has Gasquet, really good stuff.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it was Kyrgios that looked good in some slam recently but he didn't have the legs to go 5 sets at the time.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Kyrgios is playing really well. He's saved something like 6 match points. Has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Kyrgios breaks Gasquet :mark:

Krygios does it :mark:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Kyrgios!

This kid is going to be a legend. :banderas


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

KYRGIOS! Saved 8 match points and goes on to win it. Fantastic!

Nadal in control now.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Kyrgios not only saved 8 match points but comes from 2 sets to love down :banderas

Move over Tomic.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

9 match points! Matosevic is better than that cunt Tomic too.

Hell of an effort from the kid. Has a decent chance to advance again with Vesely in the next round with Nadal waiting in the wings.

The women's draw looks so unbalanced now.

*Top Half
Quarter 1:* Serena, Petkovic, Bouchard, Kerber, Flipkens & Sharapova.fpalm
*Quarter 2:* Halep, Ivanovic, Lisicki & Keys (& Shvedova).

*Bottom Half
Quarter 3:* Cibulkova, Safarova & Radwanska.
*Quarter 4:* Kvitova, Venus, Wozniacki & Li Na.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kyrgios has freackin massive potential. Good kid

Let's go Genie!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hewitt levels it from 2-0 down against Can of Piss.

*Edit:* Dimitrov in a bit of trouble. 2-1 & 5-2 down against Dolgopolov.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hewitt is incapapble of not losing in 5 sets


----------



## SteffiCurdy (Jun 3, 2014)

It happened on January right the finals and he won the match.
Rejuvenated tennis star Lleyton Hewitt is out to upset the sport's top names at this January month's Australian Open following his stunning win over former world number one Roger Federer in the Brisbane International final on January 2014
Source:abc.net


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

It's like Nadal has been toying with his opponent in the first set of each game.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So strange that Nadal has lost the first set in all of his matches, it's almost like his opponents go all out in the first set and run out of steam for the rest of the match. Once he get's into full flow Nadal looks brilliant, but when he's not, he's looked very vulnerable so far this tournament. If we manage to get a Fed/Nadal on grass again, it could be pretty interesting, especially considering how well Fed has played so far.

So far from the men, I'd say that Murray and Federer have been playing the best, with Djokovic a close third and Nadal fourth. Dimitrov could cause an upset against Murray in the quarters if that match happens as he's really stepped it up. But right now, I'd still expect the Nadal/Fed and Murray/Djokovic semi's, and my bet for the final would be...Murray/Nadal, because I'm assuming that Nadal's going to step it up.

For the women's side, it's unbelievable how unbalanced the halves are. We're going to get someone unlikely in the final at least, possibly Radwanska although I wouldn't be shocked to see Kvitova make a run of it after her win against Venus (which was a really good women's match), she has won the tournament before so she's be my bet. On the other side, I still say Serena will make the final because it's silly to bet against her. Bouchard could do really well this tournament too, she's certainly on the rise.

EDIT: Whoops, I may have spoke too soon regarding Serena. Looking a bit bleak!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

ALIZEE !!! :bow:cheer:cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> So strange that Nadal has lost the first set in all of his matches, it's almost like his opponents go all out in the first set and run out of steam for the rest of the match. Once he get's into full flow Nadal looks brilliant, but when he's not, he's looked very vulnerable so far this tournament. If we manage to get a Fed/Nadal on grass again, it could be pretty interesting, especially considering how well Fed has played so far.
> 
> So far from the men, I'd say that Murray and Federer have been playing the best, with Djokovic a close third and Nadal fourth. Dimitrov could cause an upset against Murray in the quarters if that match happens as he's really stepped it up. But right now, I'd still expect the Nadal/Fed and Murray/Djokovic semi's, and my bet for the final would be...Murray/Nadal, because I'm assuming that Nadal's going to step it up.
> 
> ...


Yea that's always been the case, Nadal steps it up and probs makes like 5 UE for the rest of the match.

TOp 4 has been fantastic. 

Genie  <3


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Kyrgios :hb


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Serena lost to Cornet?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

dat michael jackson nose










still hit it


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pls give me a Lisicki win now.*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's Shvedova's year...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's Bouchard's. She has Sheldon Cooper in her box, not literally though if you have a dirty mind like moi! I don't know how much better it gets than that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AW SHIT LINESWOMAN JUST GOT HIT RIGHT IN THE FANNY BY DJOKOVIC'S SERVE


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bouchard has such a tough route to the final though, I'd love her or Lisicki to do it but I feel Kvitova might win another one


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> It's Bouchard's. She has Sheldon Cooper in her box, not literally though if you have a dirty mind like moi! I don't know how much better it gets than that.


HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA

GENIE <3


Nazzac hasn't posted here in ages. His favourite palyer Shevdiova made the 4th round!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I've posted all along how ridiculous that quarter and half is, especially compared to the bottom, and even now with Kvitova, Zahalova-Strycova, Safarova & Makarova left as opposed to Lisicki, Halep, Sharapova/Kerber & Bouchard. It had Serena too until Saturday. Beating Sharapova & Halep just to get to the final is madness, and the same for Maria with The Mighty Bouch & Halep.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The Kerber/Sharapova match was insane. So much fun to watch.

Now for Nadal/Kyrgios.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

KYRGIOS

Nadal loses the first set again.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark:

30/30 on first serve, half of them aces


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No big deal.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: Just has to hold serve 3 times now


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

OMG Kyrgios.

*Edit:* Seals the deal with an ace. :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:cheer


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Kyrgios

bama4

Sad that Nadal lost, but Kyrgios was brutal.

Hope he goes all the way. Kid is amazing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Kerber/Sharapova was great from what little of it I caught. I always find myself favouring Sharapova's opponent in matches, not sure why particularly since she's hardly the only female player to screech during rallies. Still, as much as I find myself rooting against her, her dogged and relentless play on big points, as if she refuses to admit defeat is hard to fault and what makes her such a resilient player. 6 match points saved says it all and she didn't look like missing at all on each of those points. Credit has to go to Kerber equally for being able to keep her composure and not let each missed opportunity affect her, as she hardly bottled the big points at all, rather Sharapova was incredibly precise with her line and length.

Flicked between Kyrgios/Nadal and the fitba, but from what I saw Kyrgios was superb on serve and incredibly composed given the occasion. Even in that final set, missing a couple of basic shots at key intervals didn't seem to faze him, and his consistency and precision on serve meant he contained Nadal superbly. Something like 38/39 aces in total, incredible. Also had the composure and hitting ability to stay in rallies with Nadal, rather than being entirely dependent on his serve to earn him cheap points. Nadal didn't look at all comfortable in that final set (which is the set I saw the most of), and given his reputation it's amazing how decisive Kyrgios' service games were, instead of the expected dogged Nadal fightback grinding out points.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

what was up with serena today? she looked drunk as a skunk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I called that Kyrgios fella beating Nadal earlier. You should all bow down to my superior tennis knowledge :bow


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

cactus_jack22 said:


> what was up with serena today? she looked drunk as a skunk


I don't think she was drunk. Im hearing she wasn't feeling good before going out there. I hope she is okay!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sharapova matches keep on giving. Her matches against Muguruza, Bouchard & Halep in Paris were fantastic, as was today's, all with her going a set down. As much as I can't take to her, she delivers entertainment so often. Major props to Kerber. I wouldn't have given much of a shot today at all in all honesty.

As for Rafa... unbelievable. No sign of nerves from Kyrgios whatsoever. Served it out like a champ.

Small matter of Murray/Dimitrov & Stan/Federer tomorrow! Bouchard/Kerber should be good with Sheldon in The Mighty Bouch's corner. The day's rest should help her a lot. Halep is such a bad match for Lisicki. Halep's my pick now, such a player.

I can't get too excited about Raonic/Kyrgios & Novak/Cilic, especially against the other two matches at the same time.

Fancy Murray in 4, Novak in 4, Federer in 5, Kyrgios in 5, Bouchard in 3 and Halep in 2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kyrgios what a talent this kdi is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FEDERER WON'T HAVE TO GET THRASHED BY NADAL NOW :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This is as bad as I've seen Murray play on grass for some time. Can't get a consistent line and length going at all and is struggling to play more than a handful of shots before making a tame unforced error. Two wayward and really un-timed slices in that game as well to gift Dimitrov a break. Looks very sluggish and isn't taking the game to Dimitrov, almost as if he's content to sit back and hope Dimitrov makes an error or lets the occasion get to him. Needs to put together some consistent points because atm there's just nothing happening for him, and despite Dimitrov playing very well it's not like he's blitzing Murray off the court.

Very excited for Bouchard/Halep in the semi-final as well.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Come on Grigor, you can do it :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Dimitrov's movement and positioning is truly exemplary. Amount of times he's placed the ball superbly on the line and immediately followed and had the perfect position to volley has been excellent. Murray's not helped himself though by continually placing the ball in the middle of the court, rather than attacking the lines and taking an element of risk. It's almost as if he's afraid to take the ball on, which probably stems from the endless errors he's made today. Struggling to see how he'll win though unless he alters his game and stops playing to Dimitrov's strengths.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

2 sets won, one to go :mark:

Let's go Dimitrov :cheer


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Murray 2 sets down.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Murray, good ridance.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant stuff Grigor, just awesome.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA Original said:


> Murray, good ridance.


^ It's tennis, relax a bit.

Murray just never got going all day. Careless errors, not attacking the lines and playing too conservatively, almost relying on Dimitrov to make the first error. Fair play to Dimitrov though, he didn't have to contend with absorbing rallies due to Murray's wayward strokes and lack of consistency, but his movement and attacking instincts were exemplary and he took his opportunities with precision. Excellent play at 4-4 in the second set tiebreak as well to pull ahead of Murray and then held his nerve superbly in the third set. Will be a challenge for whoever wins the other QF, and can be proud of his performance today, even if Murray was a farcry from his absolute best.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

WOOLCOCK said:


> ^ It's tennis, relax a bit.
> 
> Murray just never got going all day. Careless errors, not attacking the lines and playing too conservatively, almost relying on Dimitrov to make the first error. Fair play to Dimitrov though, he didn't have to contend with absorbing rallies due to Murray's wayward strokes and lack of consistency, but his movement and attacking instincts were exemplary and he took his opportunities with precision. Excellent play at 4-4 in the second set tiebreak as well to pull ahead of Murray and then held his nerve superbly in the third set. Will be a challenge for whoever wins the other QF, and can be proud of his performance today, even if Murray was a farcry from his absolute best.


I'm very happy for Grigor who finally has is Grand Slam deep run. Brilliant stuff against one of the best players in the World even if Murray is far from is 2012-13 form.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Roger Federer :mark::bow:banderas


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice one Fed. Fed and Dimitrov are in the SF at Wimbledon :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Money going on Djokovic/Halep double now.

Dimi was fantastic for the first set and a half. He looked a little shaky trying to serve out the second but he didn't have to play fantastically well for the rest. Murray was just flat, but every credit to Dimi because he was great for the most part and did make it tough for Andy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray will drop down in the rankings after this loss. Should be #10 if I'm not wrong.

This is a great chance for Fed to win his 18th slam. I think he should win against Raonic/Krygios. Dimitrov/Djokovic will be very tough, but he can beat them. Should be interesting.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Samoon said:


> Murray will drop down in the rankings after this loss. Should be #10 if I'm not wrong.


Considering he hasn't really beaten anyone in a while, yeah he should.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Got 5/1 with Paddy Power on Halep/Djokovic.:lol

Personally I'd love to see a Dimi/Federer final. The new Fed against the man himself. Federer better hope Dimi beats Novak because I don't see him beating Novak in a million years, not now in best of five. Not a chance.

Halep/Bouchard tomorrow will be sensational and really should be the final.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Dimi :mark:

Fed / Dimi final would be glorious :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DIMITROV!!!!!!!!!!!

That was a pretty tame exit by Murray. Got to say that's the worse I've seen him play in a while. 

Credit to Grigor to sticking it out and staying aggressive throughout the contest.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;36252682 said:


> Got 5/1 with Paddy Power on Halep/Djokovic.:lol
> 
> Personally I'd love to see a Dimi/Federer final. The new Fed against the man himself. Federer better hope Dimi beats Novak because I don't see him beating Novak in a million years, not now in best of five. Not a chance.
> 
> Halep/Bouchard tomorrow will be sensational and really should be the final.


I would say he has a good chance if he plays Djokovic. Obviously it would be easier if it's Dimitrov.

Fed's fitness is not that bad Nige, he is old but his fitness is still great. he can keep up with Djokovic in BO5 in grass, clay and to an extent Hard court would be different because there the points/rallies are longer and it will more exhausting, that's not the case with grass. Point are shorter and less exhausting. Let's also take note that Fed is much more comfortable on grass than Djokovic, he's a better mover on grass, it's his best surface, the opposite is for Djokovic. Plus we'll see if Djokovic can get over the mental block in winning a final, his record is 1-5 in GS finals after the A0 2012, lost the last 3. that's awful. that's could be in his head, and that could help Fed in a certain extent.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

It would be sweet if Fed can win this, I've told the doubters(aka Nadal fans) he had at least one more wimbledon title in him. He still has the game to pull it off. And sorry to Djoker but I agree with everyone that it would be cool to see a Fed-Dimitrov final.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic didn't really lose those Finals though so I don't think that's fair. It's a talking point for sure but I don't think it's fair to blame Djokovic for any of them losses. But of course in here a win is always the fault of someone else.

Murray was really underwhelming yesterday but Dimitrov was very good too. Most surprising part was the lack of fight that he put up in that 3rd set. Dimitrov really coming through at a top level now is great. Same for Raonic. Raonic with that swerve will win a Grand Slam at some point in the future. Pretty much relying on a tie-breaker to beat him when he's serving at his best. Federer will have a real struggle beating him even on grass imo. Can't see past Djokovic winning (still) but I'd give Raonic a better shot against him than Federer. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I would say he has a good chance if he plays Djokovic. Obviously it would be easier if it's Dimitrov.
> 
> Fed's fitness is not that bad Nige, he is old but his fitness is still great. he can keep up with Djokovic in BO5 in grass, clay and to an extent Hard court would be different because there the points/rallies are longer and it will more exhausting, that's not the case with grass. Point are shorter and less exhausting. Let's also take note that Fed is much more comfortable on grass than Djokovic, he's a better mover on grass, it's his best surface, the opposite is for Djokovic. Plus we'll see if Djokovic can get over the mental block in winning a final, his record is 1-5 in GS finals after the A0 2012, lost the last 3. that's awful. that's could be in his head, and that could help Fed in a certain extent.


It's not his fitness that I question. I just don't think he'll be able to be better than Novak in a first to three set match. I think he's got a better chance on grass, most definitely, but I think *if* Novak turns up and is switched on, he'll get the job done.

Hopefully we'll get a Dimi/Fed final anyway for a changing of the guard kinda feel!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*BOUCHARD. Really hope she wins. She'll win plenty of Grand Slams anyway but pls no Kvitova.*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Raonic is pants. Massive serve and little else. It's all well and good saying that with his serve you're in big trouble if he's having a good day, but he's equally fucked on a day where his serving's off when playing against the top guys.

Federer to beat Raonic in 4 in the semi's and Djokovic in 4 in the final, after he pulls through a 5 setter with Dimitrov.

Roger's last hurrah in terms of major titles I think, and fitting for it to be at Wimbledon.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't posted in here in a while, but first Murray's exit wasn't what I expected, he didn't seem to put up much of a fight and his unforced error count was pretty awful. Probably the worst I've seen him play in a while, but Dimitrov was very solid and vs. Djokovic should be brilliant. Really hoping that Fed can come through against Raonic, although Raonic has been playing really well this tournament so it will be tricky. I'm going for a Djokovic/Federer final on Sunday although Dimitrov/Federer would be pretty cool.

As for the womens side...come on Bouchard! So hoping that she can get her first slam on Saturday. Kvitova has a great game for grass so it'll be difficult but I think if she plays well she can get it done.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Raonic isn't just a big server anymore. His performance on the Clay Season was evident of that. Granted he's not Djokovic or Murray when it comes to rallies but I don't think it's fair to discredit his ability to beat anyone because he's reliant on his main weapon (aren't most players?).*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Raonic isn't just a big server anymore. His performance on the Clay Season was evident of that. Granted he's not Djokovic or Murray when it comes to rallies but I don't think it's fair to discredit his ability to beat anyone because he's reliant on his main weapon (aren't most players?).*


I just still don't think he's very well rounded and I'm never a huge fan of players who's main weapon is a big serve. He will likely cause Federer trouble tomorrow because of that serve, but I think it'll still take Federer having a bad day for Raonic to actually win.

Dimitrov vs Djokovic will be very interesting, Dimitrov certainly has the weapons to trouble Novak, who hasn't looked at his brilliant best for a while, in my opinion. Either of the two vs Federer will be a great final, I think.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GENIE <3333333333333

Federer in 4 tight sets.
Djokovic in 4


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Goderer absolutely taking apart one dimensional Raonic, as I expected.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GOAT Federer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Never ceases to amaze me, been watching Federer since 2001 since I was 7 years old and this man is still making Grand Slam finals.

Federer vs Djokovic should be a thriller


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Zen said:


> Never ceases to amaze me, been watching Federer since 2001 since I was 7 years old and this man is still making Grand Slam finals.
> 
> Federer vs Djokovic should be a thriller


Yeah when he's playing at the top of his game, even in 2014 - he's still my favorite player to watch.

I try not to get too excited because I sometimes feel like I'm the reason he transforms into Federror form. 

Dat jinx


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Genie to win in the final. This is her time <3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Both finals worthy of markdom.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Genie making Montreal proud. :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spoiler: GENIE















So cute


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Petra i'm picking you, better win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Genie in 3


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I think I love Miss Bouchard.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

doesn't everybody?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Femto said:


> doesn't everybody?


Yeah, but I'm going to marry her.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Slient Alarm said:


> Yeah, but I'm going to marry her.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Djokovic in 4.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Slient Alarm said:


> Yeah, but I'm going to marry her.


Not if I do first!

bama3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That pic of her in your sig is terrific. She looks way better on court with little to no makeup on, like Laura. Off court, hair down, Genie doesn't look anywhere near as nice.

More important issue in mind though, I hope she wins today. We can't have a Kvitova win.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Her sister is better looking

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Only just found out this morning in the paper that Bouchard and Robson had a falling out over Saviano pretty much exclusively coaching Genie now. :$ I'll just try to convince myself that it's Robson's fault because she's jealous.

:sansa

On a non-gossip note, Bouchard in 3 for me. Can't see her winning in straight sets again, but yeah, LET'S GO GENIE!!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> Djokovic in 4.


Yeah I have Novak in 4 as well, Fed's will win the first set


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kvitova just too good right now. When she's on her game on grass, there's not many better than her.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Kvitova is smacking the SHIT out of that ball today.

Poor Genie


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Kvitova was simply sensational. Ferocious but logical and precise hitting that Bouchard simply couldn't live with. Her serve was consistent and ensured she didn't gift Bouchard opportunities, and her relentless hitting just meant Bouchard could never get a strong service game going and was always playing catch up. If Kvitova can play closer to that level throughout a tournament, rather than her reputation of wayward play that doesn't see her kill opponents off, then she could be a handful for anyone at Wimbledon for years to come. That's easier said than done though.

Bouchard really can't take too much hurt from that. She still played her natural game and looked to be aggressive on points, rather than being timid and playing not to lose. She had some great groundstrokes and points in her own right, and it was simply a case of being overwhelmed by a better player on the day. She looks far too polished and composed for her age to not be an eventual force on the tour and the slams, and it was hardly a case of the occasion getting to her today. She just ran into a player that wasn't missing a thing and was too powerful to contend with.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Feel super bad for Bouchard. First Final and she meets THAT. That was Serena esque at her best. Nothing she could do about it. Bouchard's serve was terrible but that was a lot in part due to Kvitova smashing her 2nd serve for winners and actually putting pressure on it. Of course some willy numb nut that always loves to blame the loser for a result will say Bouchard was overcome by the occasion but then that's why they're a willy numb nuts. She'll win a Slam very soon regardless. The annoying thing is Kvitova won't play like that again. Come the US Open she'll probably lose first week to a nobody like has been the norm for her besides this Wimbledon. Super shame we didn't get much of a Final viewing wise though.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was rooting for Bouchard, but really, there was nothing she could do today. It's a pity that she got to her first slam final and had to contend with that level of play (obviously not for Kvitova though) but either way, she's done a heck of a good job this year in slams. Semi final, semi final, final, she's done brilliantly, it's only a matter of time until she wins a slam. 

Kvitova just played out of this world over the two sets. She didn't seem to be able to miss. That's the thing with Kvitova, she can play a flawless match, but she can also play an abysmal match. Today she didn't blink and there was no stopping her. Extremely good, her game works well on grass and at the end of the day, playing like that today, she deserved to win the title. Bouchard will have her day.

Looking forward to tomorrow. Slightly rooting more for Federer as I want to see him increase his title count to pull a little more away from Nadal  but I'm actually just looking for some good tennis, which I think we'll get. Federer has actually looked better this tournament in terms of how well he's playing. But I just cant look past Djokovic in best of five. So I'm going for Djokovic in four or five.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> That pic of her in your sig is terrific. She looks way better on court with little to no makeup on, like Laura. Off court, hair down, Genie doesn't look anywhere near as nice.
> 
> More important issue in mind though, I hope she wins today. We can't have a Kvitova win.


Yea she looks way better on court, like a lot of otehr tennis players lol

Anyay, Kvitova was frickin too good, great for her o winning another slam. Gene has made her mark on the tour no doubt, we'll see more of her for sure.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Liking the choice of Djoker in 4 as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Most likely be his last major ever for Fed if he wins. Would actually prefer him win another US Open instead, but i Feel he does only have one last run in him now.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Head: Novak. Heart: Roger. 

If Novak loses he'll be just 1-6 in his last 7 major finals. Ouch.

Roger wins- #18. Coming down the home stretch of his career. Not many more opportunities.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I wish Kvitova could play close to that consistently. So damn frustrating!

I'd absolutely love a Federer win today, just don't see it happening.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Has been really, really high quality so far. That first set was just incredible.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I've said it million times alerady, it's so goddamn frustrating to be a Federer fan.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

There's been some excellent drawn out rallies and defensive work, but what's really outstanding for me is the composure and discipline by both. Sure, there will be other matches with more dynamic shot making and crowd pleasing points, but from a mental standpoint, the consistency on serve and big points by both has been a thing of beauty. Both look at the top of their game and on another level to anyone this tournament. Very few cheap points, a deliberate and careful strategy by both, Djokovic successfully curbing Federer's tendency to come to the net with a succession of passing winners etc. Just an overall wonderful match.

Federer dominating the long rallies initially caught me off guard, though Djokovic has slowly turned that around in the following two sets. Neither have pulled away from the other yet, but Djokovic has looked so strong on serve that it's hard to see what Federer can do differently at the moment to seize the advantage.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chismo said:


> I've said it million times alerady, it's so goddamn frustrating to be a Federer fan.


Must be very frustrating being a fan of the most decorated tennis player


----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

As soon as I talk about the mental fortitude on serve by both players, we get three breaks in three games :lol . Still, credit to both players for the way they broke. Federer's determination to break back immediately when others could have dwelled on losing that tight game really typifies why he's been so successful in his career, and Djokovic immediately regaining the advantage by refusing to let Federer hold serve underlined his resilience.

Crucial hold from Djokovic there.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Federer :banderas

Edit : Federer :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome tennis right there.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Federer, why are you so great ? bama4


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

5 games in a row. 


:wilkins


What the fuck...Federer turned back into his '08 version.


Great Tennis.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

TheJack said:


> 5 games in a row.
> 
> 
> :wilkins
> ...


08 ? More like 07 because 2008 was when he got embarrassed by Nadal in Rolland-Garros & Wimbledon (more like anihilated at Rolland-Garros).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TNA Original said:


> 08 ? More like 07 because 2008 was when he got embarrassed by Nadal in Rolland-Garros & Wimbledon (more like anihilated at Rolland-Garros).


Nadal did not embarrass him at Wimbledon :kobe

It was a five set instant classic.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

C'mon Fed. School the DJoker


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Joel said:


> Nadal did not embarrass him at Wimbledon :kobe
> 
> It was a five set instant classic.


I obviously used this word more for the Rolland-Garros Final. The Wimbledon Final wasn't embarrassing but it sure was a statement from Nadal. Like a torch being passed on.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is a epic match. Can't believe it hasn't ended yet!! Thought for sure it was over in the fourth set.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dat Ace tho :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This match is incredible!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Djokovic won :side:
But on a serious note, great match and well played to both men :cheer


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

What a match that was :banderas.

Congrats to both players, that was an incredible display. :clap


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

no words.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Incredible match. Thought for sure Federer was going to go on and win it after that amazing comeback in the fourth. Djokovic seemed to let it get to him and his mental fortitude was found wanting surprisingly, but credit all the same for having the composure to serve first and face the pressure of always being a game ahead of Federer. Held his nerve superbly as well with Federer continually saving break points and recovering from perilous positions, a truly fitting final.

I typically find myself rooting for Federer's opponent more often than not, but if he could somehow win his final Wimbledon before bowing out that would be a truly wonderful day. I didn't expect Djokovic to have it easy today, but figured he'd prevail in four. Federer's ability to rally from the brink and force the fifth really did have me convinced it was his day, but in the end Djokovic showed his class to come out on top.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

:done


Didnt root for anybody, but this final man.... 
Federer winning 5 games in a row, Novak fighting back, fantastic final.

Cant wait for the highlight reels.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great match. In the end at least. Would have been tragic for Djokovic to have lost that after being the better player in all 5 sets. 1st set should have been his in the tie-breaker but he played a string of bad points at the wrong time. 4th was a mess from him in the end. For as much as a collapse as that was being able to come back and not only stay with Federer who was playing as good as he did all match at the start of the 5th but then also be the one to raise his game the most at the end was truly magnificent. Better player won but Federer certainly showed he can at least hang with the best still even if he doesn't quite have the edge over the very very best anymore. I'd be 1% happy for Djokovic if he didn't keep Jelena away all tournament though. *


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I think I feel equally disappointed as Roger probably does himself! Really thought he was going to do it after his incredible fourth set comeback, but he tired and went off the boil in the fifth.

I hate the idea of Nadal overtaking Federer's overall slam record mainly because of all the French wins.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Superb, especially the end of that 4th set. I was hoping Federer would pull it out but first serves deserted him his last two service games. Some of the returns from Novak though were just insane.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So fucking close, what an amazing game. Really felt this was the best chance. Still greatness tho


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bit late on commenting but, what a brilliant Wimbledon final. I thought it was over in the fourth to be honest, and when Fed won the fourth I thought he would go on to win the match but Djokovic came through strong in the end. Back to world number one for Djokovic and well deserved. Looking forward to the hard court season already.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray down to 10 in the world and Novak retakes the top spot from the GOAT. This could be the best U.S. Open in a while.:jesse


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray ahsn't even been in a final for over a year


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray shouldn't find it too difficult to gain back points from now though. I don't recall him doing amazing in the two masters before the US Open, he got the quarters at the US then didn't come back for the rest of the year. He wont stay at 10 for long.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He was bound to drop as he had nothing to gain points wise on the Grass. He's got a lot of points to gain during this stretch now. He'll have a problem getting back inside the top 4 though because he hasn't been playing close to that level post back surgery. *


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> Murray down to 10 in the world and Novak *retakes the top spot from the GOAT.* This could be the best U.S. Open in a while.:jesse


:lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Zigberg said:


> :lmao


A Federer fan bit. Shocking!

Look at who Federer beat to win his slam titles, who Rafa has had to beat and how many Federer's won compared to Rafa since Rafa, Murray & Novak came along.

Numbers are numbers, open to interpretation. Federer may have more slam titles, just, but Rafa's have been more impressive and he's done after several comebacks from serious injury. Look at Rafa's injury status too and match it up with Federer's more recent slam wins.

I respect them both too, and prefer Federer's game greatly before you ask or accuse me of being a Rafa fan. If you think Federer's the GOAT, fine. I respect your opinion and don't :lmao at it like a child.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Zen said:


> So fucking close, what an amazing game. Really felt this was the best chance. Still greatness tho


ah fuck, why did you have to post this picture


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah that is a sad picture. I was so gutted he didn't pull out the win. It would've been an incredible moment on Centre Court.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

New husband and father Djokovic!!


----------



## howdy07 (Jul 21, 2014)

An interesting discussion is worth comment. I think that you should write more on this topic


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Jack Sock had some great break point chances but ended up falling to Isner in straight sets in the atlanta open semis.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Almost forgot the tennis was back properly for the run up to the US Open. Rogers cup this week.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good performance from Murray against Kyrgios. He absolutely did a number on him. Great win for Heather Watson too against Cibulkova. She faces the drunk donkey next.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic got smokes by Tsonga 6-2, 6-2

Fed almost blows 6 match points, but pulled through in the end


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hoping for Murray to be able to start making his way back up the rankings.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Needs all the points he can get with the prospect of Novak & Rafa in QF's.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yup! I don't hold out a huge amount of hope for him up past the US, although you never know, depends on how well he's playing. But after that he's got no points to lose so should pick quite a few up for the rest of the year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena/Venus Semi :mark:*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Serena/Venus Semi :mark:*


So much innuendo...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Grigor saved two match points against Anderson - leveled - then wins the tiebreak and match to set up a semi against Tsonga. Some really incredible matches today for both the men and women.

Hoping for a Fed/Dimitrov final. (Expecting Fed to get through Ferrer on his B-Day)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pleasantly surprised to see Venus beating Serena again. Hoping for Venus to continue making her way up the rankings again, for one last push. I don't think she'll ever win a slam again, but I could see her moving up towards the top ten.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah it's incredibly surprising that she beat Serena. Maybe it's the end of the road approaching for Serena.

Federer/Tsonga could be a great final tonight. I'd love it so much if Federer could win this.:bo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Didn't see it but Venus has been on top form this year and especially recently. Got a fair few big wins under her belt recently and could go deep in New York.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Didn't see it but Venus has been on top form this year and especially recently. Got a fair few big wins under her belt recently and could go deep in New York.*


"Venus & Serena semi," now "go deep." Stop it with the innuendo already!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rooting for Venus in this one, could be a big win for her if she can manage it. Rooting for Fed too


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fed-Raonic wimbledon rematch tonight. Winner faces Ferrer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So happy Federer's making finals again, it's so good to see. I hope he can do better than he did last weekend against Tsonga though. The thought of Ferrer beating him.fpalm


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Serena apparently won Cincinnati for the first time ever today...which is pretty incredibly considering the number of titles she's won. Good to see her back winning titles though. Hoping for a Federer win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Serena apparently won Cincinnati for the first time ever today...which is pretty incredibly considering the number of titles she's won. Good to see her back winning titles though. Hoping for a Federer win.


Federer won.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rafa out of the US Open. Disappointing to say the least. Would love Federer to win this now. Don't think he'll get a better chance tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic has been potatoing the last few weeks as well and Murray just isn't the same player. Amazing opportunity now for Federer.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Disappointing to see that Nadal wont be able to defend his US Open title. Federer has a great chance now, especially since Djokovic has been performing poorly, and Murray performing even worse right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer coming in this one with perfect momentum this partnership with Edberg has done wonders


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So...US Open starts today.

Who's everyone picking?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Djokovic beats Federer
Radwanksa beats Bouchard


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This tournament is so unpredictable, I love it. The form going in for a lot of players has been surprising. I think we'll be in for a surprise in the men's. The women's is tight enough as it is.

Youzhny/Kyrgios, Sharapova/Kirilenko & Rybarikova/Wozniacki the picks today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not even gonna bother with women's lol

Men's for me heart obviosuly wants Fed to win but probs Djokovic


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would go Djokovic but he played pretty badly in the two tournaments leading up to this slam. Federer has actually looked the best in the build up, and I think he's got a shot. I think Murray is physically there now, but not mentally which will be his issue and he's also got Djokovic in the quarters (if they both get that far). It's pretty open, and we could be in for a shock final.

As for the women's...it's been so unpredictable lately. But I still cant find it in myself to bet against Serena.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Plumping for Djokovic in the men's, although like others have said it's quite wide open.

As for the women's, LET'S GO GENIE!!!!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray looked pretty bad in his opener. He came through in four but seemed to cramp in the second and didn't get it rid of it until it was almost too late. I think I can cross off Murray as a contender...it'll be Djokovic or Federer I think.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray/Verdasco third round early exti there potentially.

But I'm betting Verdasco chokes 10 match points as well


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Zen said:


> Murray/Verdasco third round early exti there potentially.
> 
> But I'm betting Verdasco chokes 10 match points as well


Yep, plus Tsonga could be waiting in the fourth round.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Some 15 year old just knocked out Cibulkova in 3 sets


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Genie killed it yesterday. Won in 59 minutes. Looked a little shaky at first, but after she saved those two break points and went 3-2 up in the first she was awesome. I guess the majors bring out the best in her.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

How many fucking retirements already?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Was tingling at times watching Dimitrov. #SexyTekkersBastard


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray looked pretty solid in his second round. Maybe it was just a blip and he'll do a bit better from now on. Here's hoping anyways.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Kyrgios has been impressive so far :hb

Can see him getting past Robredo tbf


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

:maury @ the scoreline in the Venus Williams/Errani match


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Unforced error after unforced error.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Relieved beyond words that Kvitova is out. No rematch from that awful Wimbledon final for Genie :hb


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Was quite a good game.

Murray is having some strange mid match slumps


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Just had EIGHT deuces in the second game of the second set in Bouchard/Zahlavova Strycova :done

Eleven double faults overall so far. Windy conditions aren't helping.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nothing worse than playing in wind, It's an absolute bastard. I hate it so much.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Robredo just adjusted to the way Kyrgios was playing and went on to dominate from there on in.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just overall experience pretty much


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

See ya later, Sharapova.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad Murray came through although he does seem to be having a few more mental lapses than normal. I think generally, he's physically there, but maybe not 100% mentally. The match with Tsonga should be good though.

Hoping Bouchard can go far in this tournament again.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

NJ88 said:


> Hoping Bouchard can go far in this tournament again.












Good lord did she cut it close last night though. Killed it in the first set, but was very patchy in the second, had unforced errors for DAYS, and missed some easy shots in the tiebreak. BZS was like a brick wall for most of the match, was returning damn near everything, but fortunately some errors creeped in on her part near the end of the last set.

Never would have thought I'd stay up until 3 in the morning to watch a live stream of women's tennis, but Genie


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer looks back in cruise control


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Genie just lost the first set for the first time this tourney. Lost a tiebreak (convincingly) for the third straight game.

I'm scared. 

EDIT: It's over. It's all over.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Knocks said:


> Genie just lost the first set for the first time this tourney. Lost a tiebreak (convincingly) for the third straight game.
> 
> I'm scared.
> 
> EDIT: It's over. It's all over.


DAM. 

Oh well plenty of more opportunities for her.

Tsonga rolled over for Murray as I predicted.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray played well against Tsonga, I didn't expect him to come through In three. Hopefully the Murray/Djokovic match is good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Monfils :mark:

Pls go all the way.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So wanted to see Federer meet Dimitrov, but you can't get mad at Monfils stopping that. He's like a puppy. You can't help but love them, no matter if they piss all over you.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Holy shit I thought for sure Grigor would beat Monfils. 

Either way ain't mad, would be just as entertaining to see him play Fed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EPIC TIEBREAK GO NISHIKORI


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*5th Set. Yay. Delayed night session. Grrrrr!*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Genuinely surprised Nishkori has not retired right now, back to back 5 set matches


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:ann1

*He's not injured. You don't retire in the Quarter of a Slam unless you're DONE.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's well known for retiring and getting injured.

NISHIKORI IN THE SEMI FINALS THOUGH

STILL GOT DJOKOVIC/MURRAY TO COME. :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kei Nishi shi shi shitting me? damn boy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow scintillating tennis in th first two sets but Djokovic was too solid. 

I have a feeling Djokovic is going to roll over nishikori.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tough loss for Murray but he can take positives out of this one. Unlike his semi final defeat at the French or his Wimbledon defeat, he played well in this match but Djokovic was probably too physically solid for him to keep it up. He's got the rest of this year to try and peg back points so he'll probably move back up the rankings a bit from now. I have no doubt he'll keep working hard, and hopefully he'll be back to his best really soon.

I can't see anyone really stopping Djokovic at the moment though, he's like a wall. I don't see Nishikori causing him many problems.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Berdych just looked out of it today, but congrats to Cilic..With this result and assuming Fed puts away Monfils(8-2 career against him) you got 4 former players coaching 4 semifinalists - Chang Gang(Nishi), Edberg(Fed), Becker(Djoker), Goran Ivanisevic(Cilic).. everything still pointing to Fed-Djoker final though I wouldn't mind seeing these 4 former players duel each other again for old times sake.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This match is already a cracker


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow, see if roger can pull it out in 5


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Turned off when Monfils lost the 4th, because I knew there was only one result after that. Fucking Gael :no:

Federer better go all the way and win it now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah it was inevitable. His head went and the errors came in. Don't fancy Federer against Novak at all unfortunately. Cilic is playing damn well and that could be really tough for him too. Nishikori's gonna get got.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So how many games is Wozniacki gonna win in the final? lol


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Zen said:


> So how many games is Wozniacki gonna win in the final? lol


Them all


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wozniacki's improvment has astounded me. I wouldn't put it past her winning at all. Serena's been erratic at times and Wozniacki's consistency has the potential to really get in Serena's head.

Glad that Wozniacki has got some focus back, same with Rory since their break up. Who knew if they focused on their careers and not fame they could be successful?!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena's already beat her twice in the last month or so but at least they were both really good competitive matches. Serena hasn't lost more than 3 games in a set this tournament which is crazy. The great thing about the Womens game is literally anything can happen and anyone can beat anyone but yeah, you're pretty brave if you back Wozniacki to win. 

Djokovic/Federer Final with another Novak win seems inevitable now. Sucks that Rafa had to miss out here. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I honestly think Wozniacki has a chance here. It just seems to me that Serena gives you a chance these days to go ahead and if you can sustain her waves of attacks as she makes tries to make a comeback, she ends up questioning herself and eventually helping in her own downfall.

Saying that, I still wouldn't bet on anything but a Serena win.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, other than Serena, you wouldn't have picked the other semi finalists. Very unpredictable, but in a good way.

I've not seen a lot of her matches this tournament, but I saw Serena struggling in one match where she was really letting it get to her emotionally again. The final last year with the drunk donkey, it was like neither of them wanted to win and kept handing chances to win to the other but they both gifted them right back. It was insane! If Wozniacki can handle the occasion of the final and Serena struggles like last year, I can see her Wozniacki taking advantage. Serena starts favourite. I wouldn't count Wozniacki out if she keeps her form going.

Enjoy strictly with Frankie, Seabs. Pixie Lott & Caroline Flack too.:wade Might be worth watching!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You forgot Judy Murray on your list, Nige.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> You forgot Judy Murray on your list, Nige.


I thought I didn't need to. She's on another level. It goes without saying everyone will be watching to see her cha-cha-cha.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh my God.










Put one of these on, cause nazzac is about to blow a massive load in here.

Kei was fantastic from where I started watching (3rd set).


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, shit.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Holy hell ! I can't believe Nishikori actually did it 










Now Roger, you have no excuse. Get the job done and win that 18th Grand Slam (beat Cilic first).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I dunno who I will pull for if Federer beats Cilic. One one hand, I'd love Federer to grab one more Grand Slam. But on the other, Kei is playing some superb tennis and you always like to see a first time winner.

Cilic probably trolls and goes to wins the whole thing now.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well...gosh. Did not expect.

Roger has a big chance now, take another slam!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I had to do a double take when i turned the match on an at the beginning of the fourth set. Kei has improved dramatically this past year, and Michael Chang has to take a lot of credit for bringing out the best in him. Much like Lendl did with Murray. A Nishikori/Cilic final would have to be the most surprising final in a long time.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

A potential Cilic vs. Nishikori slam final. 

All of my wat.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I thought Novak would roll over him when I left after the 2nd set :moyes1

Even if he loses Kei and Wawrinka making Slam Finals this year is great for the Mens game. Right now there's maybe 10 guys who could all feasibly make Slam Finals. Maybe a few more even. And to think he lost 1R to Dan Evans last year.*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Knocks said:


> Well, shit.


This, again.

bama4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was pure domination.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ten years though, what a run. It had to end at some point.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Holy hell part 2 !


US Open has become the best GS the last few years....


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

First Grand Slam final without Fed, Nadal or Djok since Aus Open in '05 with Safin/Hewitt. Crazy.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was gone so I couldn't watch the matches live but..

Finding about Nishikori beating Djoker..










But than finding out about Cilic beating Federrer...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Cilic has some thundering serves. Only saw a few but I'll be interested to see what happens Monday as I know nothing about the finalists. I haven't watched a full tennis match in quite some time but I'm pretty excited for this one, new blood is always fun.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Didn't lose more than 3 games in a set all tournament

flairflop.png*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I always thought Federer had one more major left in him but after this I think it's finally over now. 

Still the greatest that's ever played this game. <3


Nishikori to win it all pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> I dunno who I will pull for if Federer beats Cilic. One one hand, I'd love Federer to grab one more Grand Slam. But on the other, Kei is playing some superb tennis and you always like to see a first time winner.
> 
> Cilic probably trolls and goes to wins the whole thing now.


Tbh.

Just overpowered Kei.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sucks there wasn't a competitive Final but that was mighty impressive from Cilic. Returning like that with his serve is a pretty incredible combination. *


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

For a guy who used to choke a lot, he sure played like a cold blooded boss.

Nice to see a new face with a GS trophy.

It still doesn't top Delpo's upset though.

Edit : Kei is a class act. And he speaks a very good English.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cilic reminded me a lot of Sampras with that devastating serve. 

Really hope nishikori can qualify for WTF


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Feds has the Davis Cup Achievement!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So pleased for both Federer & Stan, especially Federer getting the chance to win it for his country. Amazing moment!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's amazing, really won it all now


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just the Olympic Gold in the singles. He's been determined to get it in Rio, but I very much doubt he will unfortunately.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Just the Olympic Gold in the singles. He's been determined to get it in Rio, but I very much doubt he will unfortunately.


He has a Gold medal but yeah a singles would be nice but he had his chance when Murray beat him


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmm, has there been no tennis discussion for the past 6 months or am I missing a more recent thread? 

Main draw for the French Open begins tomorrow. A huge storyline so far is Rafa Nadal, 9-time champion here, being drawn in Djokovic's quarter.

I think the likely Nadal-Novak QF match is essentially the final, unless it's an extremely grueling 5-setter in which the winner is too exhausted for the remainder of the tournament. Still, I think that Rafa will find a way to get it done and win major #15 , despite his recent struggles. He's pretty much magic in Paris.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rafa is gonna lose imo and Soderling will be happy since he doesn't want to be the only man to have beaten him for some reason


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Stan the man! Novak beat Nadal but not win title, ouch!


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Shit I didn't even know there was a tennis thread in WF. Well done Stan , however I can't help but think that Tsonga should've beat him in SF.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Just been watching Raonic vs Ward at Queen's and god I fucking hate Raonic. Ungainly, lanky, one trick pony. Massive serve, fuck all else. Horrendous to watch.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Just been watching Raonic vs Ward at Queen's and god I fucking hate Raonic. Ungainly, lanky, one trick pony. Massive serve, fuck all else. Horrendous to watch.


Oh you're a tennis fan , cool. You're right on Raonic, can't believe that shitty player is in the top 10. Who are your favorites ?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wimbledon 2015.*

No biggie.



Djokovic has the easiest draw. He'll be the champ imo. 

Serena to win the womens.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Federer has a way easier draw than him lol.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

For Andy Murray to win he'll have to beat Federer, Nadal & Djokovic. Assuming they don't lose to worse players before hand. 

Tough Draw for sure.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Souljah Boy said:


> Federer has a way easier draw than him lol.


Arguable. Federer could come up against Berdych and Murray/Nadal.



whelp said:


> For Andy Murray to win he'll have to beat Federer, Nadal & Djokovic. Assuming they don't lose to worse players before hand.
> 
> Tough Draw for sure.


Yep. Very tough for Murray.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Djokovic plays Kolschrieber first round. I cna see that going 4 alone.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

whelp said:


> For Andy Murray to win he'll have to beat Federer, Nadal & Djokovic. Assuming they don't lose to worse players before hand.
> 
> Tough Draw for sure.


And Tsonga, even before Nadal. It's a tough ask. Wawrinka came through Djokovic & Federer at Roland Garros, only dropping one set. That wasn't as tough, but it's never impossible.

Personally, I feel Novak will win it again, and the draw against Murray does sway me even more tbh.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not even a huge fan of Tennis, but I usually enjoy Wimbledon. Sadly don't see Murray winning, especially with the draw he's got.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Was a very fitting the way Hewitt lost as it kind of summed up his career. Will be missed.

Happy that my boy Baghdatis got the win. Hopefully he can keep this form up for the rest of the year.



Souljah Boy said:


> Djokovic plays Kolschrieber first round. I cna see that going 4 alone.


He won in three.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hahah yeap was wrong. 


Lol Hewitt loses in 5 sets. Classic


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Nige™ said:


> And Tsonga, even before Nadal. It's a tough ask. Wawrinka came through Djokovic & Federer at Roland Garros, only dropping one set. That wasn't as tough, but it's never impossible.
> 
> Personally, I feel Novak will win it again, and the draw against Murray does sway me even more tbh.


Novak is a fucking machine!

never seen a guy as fit as him, in the 5 sets against Murray he found another gear in the 5th set. Unbelievable.

cant see very far past him tbh, id fancy Murray against feds or Nadal but Djok is another ball game


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope Tsonga beats Murray.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

whelp said:


> For Andy Murray to win he'll have to beat Federer, Nadal & Djokovic. Assuming they don't lose to worse players before hand.
> 
> Tough Draw for sure.


I would say Nadal would lose to worse but his half of that quarter is terrible, I think another Djokovic/Federer final.

Laura Robson is back though, doubt she'll play too well since it seems like forever since she was gone.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Laura Robson needs to pull her finger out of her arse, she hasn't lived up to her potential at all


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

and she's about to be broken


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Bouchard


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bouchard has been horrendous as of late. I don't like her attitude and so I'm kind of glad she's out.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

whelp said:


> Laura Robson needs to pull her finger out of her arse, she hasn't lived up to her potential at all


*:kobe you do realise she's been out for 17 months and that was only her 2nd match back?*


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Seabs said:


> *:kobe you do realise she's been out for 17 months and that was only her 2nd match back?*


its not just now though, she hasn't made it past the 4th round of a grand slam despite playing in them at a senior level since 2009. 

a player that has won a slam at junior level will be looked at as a potential senior grans slam winner and to date she has come nowhere near.

plus women players tend to win slams earlier/ younger than the men, 1 big ginger German aside...

She is still only 21 and has a way to go but you would have thought she could do better than she has done to date.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*She was reaching the 4th round of slams at 19 and beating top 10 players in the world. AT 19. Player's don't do that anymore at that age. She's 21 now (still super young) but all her records are only for a 19 year old. Jr. slam winners mean nothing to success at Senior level either. *


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Seabs said:


> *She was reaching the 4th round of slams at 19 and beating top 10 players in the world. AT 19. Player's don't do that anymore at that age. She's 21 now (still super young) but all her records are only for a 19 year old. Jr. slam winners mean nothing to success at Senior level either. *


Maybe.

Maybe i'm being harsh but I still feel she hasn't really performed.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

whelp said:


> plus women players tend to win slams earlier/ younger than the men, 1 big ginger German aside...


You do know that Kvitova is the only grand slam winner on the tour born in the 90s and she was born in early 1990?


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Chr1st0 said:


> You do know that Kvitova is the only grand slam winner on the tour born in the 90s and she was born in early 1990?


Kvitovas performances have been a lot better. pretty much competing in grand slams for a similar amount of time as Robson but getting some wins and getting into semi finals etc.

she is a few years older though.

Again maybe I am being harsh but I would have expected something from Robson, maybe not a win but something!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

So before Robson got injured she was 19 and had made 2 4th rounds, 2 3rd rounds and 2 2nd rounds in slams. When Kvitova was 19 she had made 2 4th rounds and lost in the first round 4 times.

My point about Kvitova was that young players don't win in the womens game as much anymore


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tim Henman gonna win Wimbledon, this is his year :mark:

LET'S GO TIM


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Destiny said:


> Bouchard has been horrendous as of late. I don't like her attitude and so I'm kind of glad she's out.


Got caught up in the fame, forgot how to paly tennis lol


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaand Nadal is gone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nadal couldn't deal with the POWAA :thecause


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Chr1st0 said:


> I would say Nadal would lose to worse but his half of that quarter is terrible, I think another Djokovic/Federer final.
> 
> Laura Robson is back though, doubt she'll play too well since it seems like forever since she was gone.


You jinxed nadal


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lawls said:


> You jinxed nadal


I'm ok with that


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HOLY SHIT DUSTIN BROWN.

FUcking amazing


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nadal has only won 5 matches at Wimbledon in the past 4. THis is the same guy who made 5 straight finals, not including 2009 cause he didn't play.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Knocked out by someone ranked 100 or higher


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Heather you're killing me here

Edit: Fuck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam that was a thriller


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*SERENA*


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Seabs said:


> *SERENA*


Was very fortunate in the end.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Federer is incredible.

Absolutely incredible.

Hats off to murray, put in a good shift but Roger was in god mode today.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOAT


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing match!

Federer is BACK!

Murray should be proud as he gave it his all but was beaten by the greatest of all time. There was no beating Federer today.

Looking forward to the final.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

The fact that Federer is still blasting the likes of Murray off of the court at almost 34 only solidifies his title as greatest of all time. He's beyond incredible.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow I'm trying to think back to the last time Federer served this well...not sure I can; it looks almost unbreakable but if anyone can it'll be Novak


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just proves again and again. Federer is *GOAT*

Gonna be one helluva rematch


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Serena Slam being completed today :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see Roger the GOAT win another Wimbledon crown tomorrow :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Serena Williams is incredible :tucky


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats Serena, never in doubt.


COME ON FED :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Serena Williams is incredible :tucky


I really want here to win US Open now, if she wins that she probably the greatest women's athlete eer.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

sooo many unforced errors

congrats to novak tho..

R.I.P Tennis btw


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Very happy to see Novak win. Used to be a huge Fed fan until he started acting like a douche towards his rivals. Shame Serena won again, nothing against her personally but I miss the days when the women's game was more about skill than power...


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Roger... :sad:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread is still alive right?...US Open going on, Rafa lost for the first time in a major after being up 2 sets to love. Serena going for calendar grand slam.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rafa is finished


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KONTA will stop Serena in her tracks for history.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was really expecting Anderson to bottle it like he did against Djokovic, but he did well


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

YES Simo ; now please beat Serena.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a wasted chance.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Federer vs Novak :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Federer is not human!

Does anyone play tennis? I'm playing tennis for the 1st time on Saturday and I know I'll not be able to hit the ball etc...just some tips would be beneficial


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Fuck you rain!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> Does anyone play tennis? I'm playing tennis for the 1st time on Saturday and I know I'll not be able to hit the ball etc...just some tips would be beneficial


Find a wall to hit against to practice, that's what I did when I was a kid and it will help with your consistency.

Looks like Djoker is going to win this, he's had a hell of a year winning 3 of 4 grand slams making the final in the other, prime of his career. For Roger it's just another almost. But at least it looks like Nadal ain't catching him anytime soon.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't watch too much tennis now with all the American greats like Sampras, Agassi, etc all gone. The last good American was probably Andy Roddick, and he only ever won one major. 

Regardless, it's hard not to get behind something like Federer/Djokovic. Two of the greatest of all time. And it was great. I thought Feds was definitely coming back in that final set, but Novak was just too much. Couldn't have asked for much more drama than what we were provided. Great final.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Federer really should have won the 3rd set. His break point conversion (or lack thereof) cost him big time. The match could easily have gone his way if he played the big points slightly better.


----------

